# Evolutionstheorie,Schöpfungslehre &Co.



## Shinar (14. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

In einem Heftartikel habe ich gelesen, dass nur 60 % der Schweizer (in Deutschland ist der Prozentsatz etwas höher) an die Evolutionstheorie* glauben. Ich konnte das nicht fassen, da wir im Jahre 2009 leben. In einem Forum habe ich eine Umfrage erstellt (wo ja eher jüngere Menschen unterwegs sind) und auch dort lag das Resultat nur bei ca. 78 % für die Evolutionstheorie.

Da in diesem Forum viele User verkehren und das Unterforum so schön passend "Gott & die Welt" heisst, erstelle ich auch hier nochmals eine Umfrage. Die Umfrage sollte anfang etwas kürzer geraten. Da sich aber ganz interessante Fragen ergeben, poste ich mehrere Fragen (das Resultat ist auch für euch interessant). 

Bitte beantwortet die Umfrage ehrlich. Über Antworten und Kommentare freue ich mich natürlich.

Shinar


Evolutionstheorie: Menschen stammen von den Affen ab.
Schöpfungslehre: Gott hat uns erschaffen (Adam und Eva).


----------



## marion9394 (14. April 2009)

schau dir mal das video an: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitgeist_(Film)

da kommste schon ins grübeln...

zu deiner frage: ich bin komplett religionslos, es gibt diese glaubenssache bei mir einfach nicht. als ich in der schulzeit da noch mitmachen musste war das eher ne zumutung für mich. hatte immer so was von "fremdgesteuertem handeln"


----------



## Zorkal (14. April 2009)

Der Zeitgeistfilm ist großer Schwachsinn...
Ansonsten:


----------



## Night falls (14. April 2009)

Hat mich schon gewundert, dass so lang niemand so nen Thread eröffnete...


----------



## Zorkal (14. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hat mich schon gewundert, dass so lang niemand so nen Thread eröffnete...


Ich warte auf den ersten Kreationisten...

Edit:Sehr geile Signatur übrigens :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Uh yeah wieder so ein Thread ... naja ... DIESMAL  halte ich mich mal raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. April 2009)

_Besteht deiner Meinung nach ein Konflikt zwischen Religion und Menschenrechten?_
Da fehlt ein "Kommt drauf an welcher Religion man zugehört" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. April 2009)

Ich glaub nicht an Gott und diesen ganzen ...

Auserderdem, wenn es einen Gott nach Christlichem Glauben geben würde, dann hatt der RISIEGEN Mist gebaut...


----------



## Davatar (14. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Auserderdem, wenn es einen Gott nach Christlichem Glauben geben würde, dann hatt der RISIEGEN Mist gebaut...


Warum?


----------



## Zorkal (14. April 2009)

Vll die ganzen Völkermorde,Katasrophen,Ungerechtigkeiten,Kriege usw. die Gott nicht verhindern konnte?


----------



## Davatar (14. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Vll die ganzen Völkermorde,Katasrophen,Ungerechtigkeiten,Kriege usw. die Gott nicht verhindern konnte?


Warum sollte er? Der Mensch hat die Fähigkeit, selbst zu entscheiden wie er handelt. Wenn sich die Menschheit gegenseitig umbringen will soll sie das halt tun. Hätte ich die Menschheit geschaffen würde ich sie als Experiment mit zahlreichen Facetten betrachten. Würde sie sich im Endeffekt selbst ausradieren hätte ich etwas daraus gelernt und würde ein anderes Experiment starten.
Wie die Chinesen gerne sagen: _Gib einem Menschen einen Fisch - er hat einen Tag zu essen. Gib einem Menschen viele Fische - er hat viele Tage zu essen. Lehre ihn fischen - und er wird nie hungern._
Wir haben das Werkzeug, für uns selbst zu entscheiden und nicht nur nach purem Instinkt zu handeln. Wenn wir die Fähigkeit nicht nutzen sind wir selbst schuld.

-> Wenn wir Kriege anstacheln und durchführen sind wir ja wohl selbst schuld.
-> Zahlreiche Opfer von Umweltkatastrophen könnten verhindert werden wenn sicherer gebaut würde. Meist wird bei den verheerenden Erdbeben mit vielen Toten ja noch explizit erwähnt dass die Gebäude aus Papier und Klebstreifen gebaut worden sind.

Fazit: Wozu jemanden retten der sich eigentlich selbst helfen könnte aber halt zu egoistisch ist, es selbst zu tun?

Eine Mutter sagt dem Kind auch nur einmal dass es nicht auf die heisse Herdplatte langen soll. Wenn es das dann trotzdem tut lernt es immernoch was dabei.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Warum?


Er hatt (diesen Glauben nach) den Menschen geschaffen...


_____
Zum Thema Menschen töten Menschen: Anscheinend* MUSS* es ja irgenteinen Evolutionären vorteil bringen, Krieg zu Führen und andere Meschen zu Töten...


----------



## Tikume (14. April 2009)

Gott verteilt eben keine Epixx vor Free. Bei Wow jammert ihr doch auch wenn es zu leicht ist.


----------



## Zorkal (14. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Warum sollte er? Der Mensch hat die Fähigkeit, selbst zu entscheiden wie er handelt. Wenn sich die Menschheit gegenseitig umbringen will soll sie das halt tun. Hätte ich die Menschheit geschaffen würde ich sie als Experiment mit zahlreichen Facetten betrachten. Würde sie sich im Endeffekt selbst ausradieren hätte ich etwas daraus gelernt und würde ein anderes Experiment starten.
> Wie die Chinesen gerne sagen: _Gib einem Menschen einen Fisch - er hat einen Tag zu essen. Gib einem Menschen viele Fische - er hat viele Tage zu essen. Lehre ihn fischen - und er wird nie hungern._
> Wir haben das Werkzeug, für uns selbst zu entscheiden und nicht nur nach purem Instinkt zu handeln. Wenn wir die Fähigkeit nicht nutzen sind wir selbst schuld.
> 
> ...


Die Religionen predigen aber von einem liebenden und schützenden Gott.Bei uns im Religionsunterricht wurde immer erzählt das alles einen Grund hat und für was gut ist x)


----------



## Haxxler (14. April 2009)

22 Abstimmungen und davon 21 für die Evolution. Buffed <3


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> schau dir mal das video an: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitgeist_(Film)





> Zeitgeist&#8220; ist ein Film, der sich mit verschiedenen Themen beschäftigt. [...].


Quelle:
http://kipo.blogsport.de/2008/11/24/zeitgeister/


----------



## Shinar (14. April 2009)

Also bei mir ist das so:

Ich bin protestantischer Christ (offiziell). Inoffiziell bin ich eher Atheist und ich bin mir sicher, dass das Leben nach der Evolutionstheorie geschaffen wurde.

Trotzdem bete ich manchmals vor grösseren Herausforderungen. Auch wenn ich nicht direkt an Gott glaube, hat es trotzdem einen starken psychologischen Effekt für mich.


----------



## Haxxler (14. April 2009)

Der Link hätte auch einfach gereicht. Du musst nicht alles hier ins Quote setzen...


----------



## neo1986 (14. April 2009)

glaube an affen mehr net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nix rippen und adam und eva....


----------



## fjuden (14. April 2009)

@shinar 

du hast gemeint du konntest es nicht fassen nur 78% für evotheorie....
von wegen wir leben im jahre 2009...du weist schon das es nur eine Theorie ist, für die es noch fast keine beweise gibt?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Und du willst das die ganze Welt an eine Theorie glaubt...???
Da glaube ich lieber an eine Buch, das dinge vorhergesagt hat die dann passiert sind, das dinge vorgeschrieben hat nach dem sich die westliche welt ohne zu wissen orientiert und die gleichen Regeln aufstellt..., nach einem buch das Kraft gibt und einem im leben Hilft!!!etc.

ihr kommt mir langsam alle abgestumpft vor...zockt den ganzen tag warscheinlich nur noch und denkt gar nicht mehr über euer leben nach...wollt nur spaß haben und tun was ihr wollt...
ich wette mit euch allen!!!!!!!!!
wenn ihr in einem abstürzenden Flugzeug sitzt...dann betet ihr alles zu gott...mir egal was für einer, aber ihr werdet zu gott beten!
und wenn ihr dann überleben solltet, flüchtet ihr euch in ausreden wie :der Pilot war so klasse, er hat uns gerette...blablabla...

dann kommen auch noch diese logik sachen, von wegen es kann keinen gott geben alles ist Zufall.
eine Zelle is so komplex, dass es so warscheinlich, dass eine einzigste Zelle durch zufall entsteht, wie wenn ein Wirbelsturm über einen Schrotthaufen fegen würde und auf einmal eine boeing 747 da stehen würde!!!
dann würdet ihr auch nicht da stehen und sagen des war zufall...oder ihr lauft durch die wüste und eine villa steht auf einmal vor euch...zufall???eher nicht!!! ihr würdet erst schauen wer sie gebaut hat und wem sie gehört...
wie könnt dir dann sagen, das alles ist durch Zufall entstanden???


ich bin nur über diese Ergebnisse erschreckt mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen!!!
manchmal glaub ich das sogar ein Jugendlicher sich mehr gedanken über das leben gemacht hat, als einige 40 oder gar 50 jährige-.-
und ich wäre fast auch einer von diese inetjunkies geworden...man hatte ich ein glück...!!!!!!


----------



## marion9394 (14. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> @shinar
> ihr kommt mir langsam alle abgestumpft vor...zockt den ganzen tag warscheinlich nur noch und denkt gar nicht mehr über euer leben nach...wollt nur spaß haben und tun was ihr wollt...
> ich wette mit euch allen!!!!!!!!!
> wenn ihr in einem abstürzenden Flugzeug sitzt...dann betet ihr alles zu gott...mir egal was für einer, aber ihr werdet zu gott beten!
> und wenn ihr dann überleben solltet, flüchtet ihr euch in ausreden wie :der Pilot war so klasse, er hat uns gerette...blablabla...



aber das ist doch genau der punkt - nur beten wenn man was will - oder vor etwas angst hat! wenn du nicht betest kommst du in die hölle bla bla - das ist doch nur angstmacherei. bin aufm land aufgewachsen, das scheinheilige "jeden sonntags in kircherennerei" ist doch panne - vorallem weil die leute dann am nächsten tag wieder ihre viecher quälen oder kinderpornos gucken! ne danke, das ist doch panne

habs doch damals in der nachbarschaft gesehen, der scheinheilige pfaffe der uns im firmungsunterricht die schauergeschichten erzählt hat, bumst heimlich die haushälterin. und das ist ja kein einzelfall...

ich glaube daran, das ICH ALLEIN für mein glück und mein leben verantwortlich bin - und keine obscure gestalt


----------



## Shinar (14. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> @shinar
> 
> du hast gemeint du konntest es nicht fassen nur 78% für evotheorie....
> von wegen wir leben im jahre 2009...du weist schon das es nur eine Theorie ist, für die es noch fast keine beweise gibt?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Hallo. Du hast interessante Themen aufgegriffen:
-Hält die Religion die Menschen von einer Sucht fern
-In einer Krise, im Krieg oder in Notsituationen beten auch vielen, die ansonsten nicht beten 

Meiner Meinung nach musst du dich aber auch entscheiden zwischen 1. einem Buch, das tausende Jahre alt ist und einem Mann, der sagt, dass Kondome die AIDS-Situation verschlimmere oder 2. die Wissenschaft aktuell (2009) und das glauben, was der klügste Mensch der Welt glaubt (Steven Hawking).

Wenn ich mich in die Zeit des Absolutismus hineinversetzte bin ich froh, dass es die Aufklärung gegeben hat. Gottesgnadentum existiert bei uns ja nur noch beim Papst.

PS: Interessante Fragen in dem Youtube-Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VQSFSTEV6k...feature=related


----------



## Browncoat (14. April 2009)

Das haste deine Wette schon verloren...ich habe noch nie Gebetet auch nicht in gefährlichen Situationen.
Bin eher erschrocken über dein posting.

Lieber glaub ich an die Evolutions Theorie als an die Schöpfungssgeschichte.
Fossilien liefern mir weit mehr antworten als so ein Buch.


PS.Das läuft hier schon auf der ersten seite aus dem Ruder.
Lieber gleich schließen bevor es wieder losgeht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> @shinar
> 
> du hast gemeint du konntest es nicht fassen nur 78% für evotheorie....
> von wegen wir leben im jahre 2009...du weist schon das es nur eine Theorie ist, für die es noch fast keine beweise gibt?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Bei Fanatikern wie dir (Bei so vielen unnötigen Satzzeichen kann man dich Spinner nicht anders nennen) verweise ich gerne auf das Zitat in meiner Signatur.

Wenn irgendwann mal Aliens ankommen, die werden den Kopf schütteln und uns auslöschen, um das Universum vor Deppen wie Dir zu schützen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> wenn ihr in einem abstürzenden Flugzeug sitzt...dann betet ihr alles zu gott...mir egal was für einer, aber ihr werdet zu gott beten!



Auf solche Idiotischen Ideen kommen auch nur fanatische Gläubige... anstatt dafür zu sorgen, das es wenigstens eine minimale Überlebenschance gibt (richtige Haltung einnehmen etc.) natürlich erstmal zu einem Pfuscher da oben beten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir gehen solche Typen extremstens auf den Keks... mir macht es nichts aus, wenn jemand gläubig ist aber wenn dann jemand so dämlich ankommt "JAAAA IHR WERDET BETEN, IHR WERDET ZITTERN!" dann hab ich doch den drang denjenigen einzuweisen...


----------



## Zorkal (14. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> @shinar
> 
> du hast gemeint du konntest es nicht fassen nur 78% für evotheorie....
> von wegen wir leben im jahre 2009...du weist schon das es nur eine Theorie ist, für die es noch fast keine beweise gibt?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Da jetzt wohl eh hauptsächlich nurnoch Flames für den FJuden folgen, denke ich, sollte der Thread geschlossen werden.

Und @Zorkal: /hug


----------



## fjuden (14. April 2009)

@ToNk-PiLs

was jucken mich satzzeichen???sind wir hier im deutsch unterricht?!
lil flamer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@rest

ihr habt mich total falsch verstanden!
ich und fanatisch^^...nicht ganz, aber ok, ihr kennt mich null! fragt meine Freunde ich bin gläubig, aber sowas von null fanatisch, nur mal als erstes...

so das mit physik etc. ich sag ja nicht das da was schlechtes dran ist!
ich liebe selber die physik und verbinde es eig. mit der Religion, weil es meiner Meinung nach extrem zusammen passt!
Aber zu lang zum schreiben...

so wegen der medizin, kondom, ich weis ja nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber bei mir heist es man soll forschen man soll die Welt verstehen,weil erst dann versteht man was diese Bücher einem sagen!
Wenn wir schon da dabei sind im Koran stehen Dinge die vor nicht sehr langer Zeit erst erforscht wurden(ja ich bin Muslim...pls keine flames-.-, von wegen Terrorist etc. ihr kennt mich net! wenn dann würdet ihr es mir niemals ansehen oder anmerken...) 
z.B.: da steht, nur mal ein Beispiel wenn wir schon bei diesem Thema sind, Spermien sehen aus wie larven und das vor ungefähr 1500 jahren bevor es erforscht wurde?! das macht mich fraglich!!!
und so ganz nebenbei, ich hab mir da mal so ne ganz Interessante Statistik angeschaut, wegen Aids!
Obwohl die islamischen Länder teils in Afrika oder näher dran sind, gibt es weniger an Aids erkrankte, als in Europa, weniger als die hälfte sogar!!!
Somit musst du eingestehen, dass sie wie es aussieht sogar bessere vorkehrungen dagegen haben, als es in diesem ahh so modernen Europa gibt

@Browncoat

ohh ja glaub ich dir...NICHT!
aber deine sache

@marion9394
das ist auch eine sache die ich als falsch empfinde, nur beten wenn man es braucht!
oder noch schlechter, weil man es muss...!
ein Mensch sollte es aus seiner eigenen Überzeugung machen!
PS:da kann ich nix dafür für deinen pfarrer...da ist aber nicht die Religion schuld, sondern die Person selbst!
Dafür solltest du nicht gleich gegen eine Religion sein!

@Selor Kiith

du hast auch irgendwie das bild das gläubige nicht nachdenken oder???
sich nur auf Gott verlassen???
Ich bin auf dieser Welt für mich verantwortlich, nicht mein Gott!!!



aber naja übers inet is das sowieso nicht sehr gut!
hab nur gehofft euch ein bisschen ins grübeln zu bringen und die Religion nicht gleich als etwas schlechtes und dummes darzustellen...
is mir wies aussieht net wirklich gelungen, aber nen versuch war es wert...-.-
von mir aus 
/close


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Zitat aus dem Koran:



> Kämpft gegen diejenigen, die nicht an Gott glauben, bis sie Tribut entrichten, als Erniedrigte.





> Tötet die Ungläubigen, wo immer ihr sie findet.



Geile Religion muss das sein ...


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> @ToNk-PiLs
> 
> was jucken mich satzzeichen???sind wir hier im deutsch unterricht?!
> lil flamer...
> ...





Zorkal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (14. April 2009)

@fjuden
der orient war nachweislich dem rest seiner zeit bis zu den kreuzzügen wissenschaftlich gesehen weit vorraus und so aufwendig ist es auch nicht den erguss auf glas zu legen und unter ein primitives mikroskop zu klemmen


----------



## Browncoat (14. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> @ToNk-PiLs
> 
> was jucken mich satzzeichen???sind wir hier im deutsch unterricht?!
> lil flamer...
> ...








Zorkal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aidsrate in D ist übrigens 0,1%...wie die meisten Islamischen Länder...
Islam ist ja auch so sehr bekannt für seine Sexuelle selbstbestimmung...sicher sehr beispielhaft...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Hmm ... wo werden Schwule gesteinigt und ausgepeitscht? *überleg*


----------



## Deanne (14. April 2009)

Ich glaube selbst nicht an einen Gott und stehe der christlichen Schöpfungsgeschichte und der katholischen Kirche sehr kritisch gegenüber, aber trotzdem stehe ich dazu, zumindest auf dem Papier katholisch zu sein. Zwar bin ich selbst nicht religiös, trotzdem finde ich es irgendwie merkwürdig, dass es hier so viele konfessionslose User geben soll. Das kann ich nicht so wirklich glauben, denn auch wenn man sich selbst als Atheist bezeichnet, gehört man immer offiziell immer noch einer bestimmten Religion an. Es seie denn, man ist amtlich ausgetreten. Ich respektiere es auch, wenn Menschen gläubig sind und beten, denn ein gewisses Maß an Toleranz sollte man heutzutage voraussetzen können. Jeder Mensch zieht seine Kraft aus etwas anderem und dafür sollte man Verständnis haben.

Edit: Zum Thema "Islamische Länder und Aids-Rate" werde ich mich nicht äußern, denn wenn einem Großteil der Bevölkerung die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung verweigert wird, dann ist es auch kein Wunder, dass es weniger Fälle von sexuell übertragbaren Krankheiten gibt. Damit sollte man sich nicht rühmen.


----------



## dalai (14. April 2009)

Ich bin zwar religionslos, akzeptiere jedoch wenn jemand an Gott glaubt. Wenn jemand mich dann jedoch vollquatscht über Gott, jesus, Adam und Eva etc., sage ich einfach dass es mir völlig am Arsch vorbei geht und er mir solches Zeug nicht sagen soll. uch wenn mich irgendwer nervt und mich bekehren willl, mir sagt das ich in die Hölle komme, drohe ich einfach mit der Anzeige.  

Die Aidsrate ist eigentlich nur hoch in Ländern wo die Bevölkerung nicht genügenden Zugang zu Kondomen hat. Desshalb sind Kondome sinnvoll, sie lindern die Verbreitung von HIV. Wenn dann der Papst sagt mann sollte keine kondome brauchen etc., ist das sehr schlecht für die Aids-rate.



@ fjuden: du musst nicht einfach /close schreiben weil es hier Leute hat die sachen schreiben die die dir nicht passen. Du wirst ja nicht gezwungen diesen Thread zu lesen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

@Deanne:

Ich weiß genau, dass ich auf dem Papier nicht religiös eingetragen bin. (Sagt man das so?)
ABER, ich muss sagen, dass ich durch meinen Vater (der durch dessen Vater und der wiederum durch dessen Vater) einen jüdischen Nachnamen habe. Meine Mutter sowie mein Vater sind Atheisten.
Und da ich persönlich nichts von Religionen halte, habe ich auch schon beantragt, meinen Nachnamen ändern zu lassen.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Leute beten sollen, wenn sie wollen. An das glauben, was sie wollen. Sie sollten sich aber nicht wundern, wenn es Kritik hagelt. (In diesem Fall deutlich an FJuden zu sehen, der sich hier als fanatischer Prediger ausgibt und in mir einen Brechreiz auslöst, wie ich ihn nur durch den Papst bekomme, wenn er mal wieder seine Anti-Kondom predigten hält)


----------



## fjuden (14. April 2009)

dann sind keine vom koran befohlen dinge...das steinigen is etwas sich von den Menschen sich ausgedachtes...!!!
Genauso wie in arabien die fraun haben keine rechte, dass ist in meinem heimatland bosnien zum beispiel null der fall!
da müsst ihr unterscheiden!


@Falathrim und Browncoat 
kopfschmerzen???


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@qsTereoType
jap daher weis man es auch so richtig lange...-.-
wenn es so einfach war!!!

@ToNk-PiLs
wenn das stimmen würde...wäre die Welt schon längst total dem erdboden gleich...
hey bis auf die paar terroristen, die sowieso hochgespielt werden (vllt. nich einmal an die gangs in amerika rankommen) sind die Muslims Friedlebend...Islam bedeutet Frieden, was viele nicht wissen!

Aßerdem hat Bush ungefähr 14 verschiedene verfälschte Exemplare des Koran auf der Welt verbreitet...
da geht es einfach eines dieser in die Finger zu bekommen, aber es gibt paar merkmale zum unterscheiden!


wegen diesen dingen steinigen etc., ist meine Meinung das die Menschen diese Religion verfälscht haben und nicht so mit umgehen wie es eig. gedacht ist!!!
Zu ihrer Blütezeit...haben die Muslime die kristen und juden nicht umgebracht, nur die gegnerischen soldaten...während so tolle Führer wie Richard Löwenherz einfach mal tausende aubgeschlachtet hatten...
oder sogar kleine kinder,frauen, behinderte, wie auch alte und schwache die in Moscheen kaltblütig ermordet wurden!!!


Das was die islamisten oder vereinzelte Personen falsch machen dürft ihr net auf über 1 mrd. übertragen!!!
ilsamisten missbrauchen zum beispiel die religion bloß zu ihren vorteilen!!!
und ich habe gemerkt leute die davon ahnung haben(egal aus welchem land und welche religion) die wissen das auch und sind der gleichen meinung...der rest lässt sich zu sehr von medien beeinflussen!!!


aber ich find wir sind zu sehr vom thema abgerutscht und deswegen wäre ich auch für 
/close


----------



## Browncoat (14. April 2009)

Ich akzeptiere auch wenn andere Menschen an Gott und Götter glauben.
Habe weder etwas gegen das Christentum,Islam,Judentum....usw.

Ich kann es aber nicht leiden wenn hier solche Fanatiker posten.
Darauf kann jede Religion verzichten weil mit Toleranz hat das garnichts zutun.


----------



## fjuden (14. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> dann sind keine vom koran befohlen dinge...das steinigen is etwas sich von den Menschen sich ausgedachtes...!!!
> Genauso wie in arabien die fraun haben keine rechte, dass ist in meinem heimatland bosnien zum beispiel null der fall!
> da müsst ihr unterscheiden!
> 
> ...


----------



## Deanne (14. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> @Deanne:
> 
> Ich weiß genau, dass ich auf dem Papier nicht religiös eingetragen bin. (Sagt man das so?)
> ABER, ich muss sagen, dass ich durch meinen Vater (der durch dessen Vater und der wiederum durch dessen Vater) einen jüdischen Nachnamen habe. Meine Mutter sowie mein Vater sind Atheisten.
> Und da ich persönlich nichts von Religionen halte, habe ich auch schon beantragt, meinen Nachnamen ändern zu lassen.



Das ist ja auch völlig okay. Einige meiner Freunde sind auch nicht getauft und bekennen sich zu keiner Religion. Ich finde es nur peinlich, wenn irgendwelche Kiddies sich als Atheist ausgeben, nur weil ungläubig sein cool ist. Wer sich selbst als Atheist bezeichnet, aber gar keinen Plan hat, was Atheismus bedeutet, sollte solch eine Aussage meiner Meinung nach überdenken.


----------



## sTereoType (14. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> @qsTereoType
> jap daher weis man es auch so richtig lange...-.-
> wenn es so einfach war!!!


...weil in anderen ländern die leute durch religion dumm gehalten wurden und das ist ebenfalls bewiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> @ToNk-PiLs
> wenn das stimmen würde...wäre die Welt schon längst total dem erdboden gleich...
> hey bis auf die paar terroristen, die sowieso hochgespielt werden (vllt. nich einmal an die gangs in amerika rankommen) sind die Muslims Friedlebend...Islam bedeutet Frieden, was viele nicht wissen!
> 
> ...



Schön wenn man es sich so leicht machen kann, oder? Ich lese daraus hervor: Leute die meiner Meinung sind, haben Ahnung, die anderen sind medienbeeinflusste Trottel. Glaubst du auch nur im entferntesten daran, dass du dir in deinem Alter eine Meinung darüber machen kannst? Du wurdest mit 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit zu deiner Religion erzogen und hast damit in meinen Augen 0,0 Plan, worum es eigentlich geht.

Aber du bist auch eigentlich garnicht die Person, die ich verachte. Es sind eher die, die dich dazu erzogen haben. Merkst Du garnicht, was Dir deine Eltern da angetan haben? Ein Stichwort: Religionsfreiheit.

Leb weiter in deiner Traumwelt und bete einen Gott an, der für viele Symbol von Leid und Schmerz ist.


----------



## Deanne (14. April 2009)

@fjuden:

Ob im Mittelalter im Namen des christlichen Gottes blutige Schlachtzüge geführt wurden oder ob in der islamischen Welt eine Frau getötet wird, weil sie sich zu westlich kleidet oder ihrem Mann widersprochen hat, macht für mich keinen Unterschied. Solange Menschen sterben, weil sie einer Religion angehören oder nicht angehören, läuft meiner Meinung nach etwas gewaltig falsch. Du scheinst eine sehr schlechte Meinung vom Christentum zu haben, entschuldigst die Kritik an deiner Religion aber damit, dass Bush irgendwelche Fake-Aussagen des Korans verbreitet haben soll? Das klingt für mich etwas unglaubwürdig. *Wer gläubig ist und andere Religionen so harsch kritisiert, muss sich selbst auch Kritik gefallen lassen.* Ich verurteile dich nicht für deinen Glauben, ich finde es nur schade, dass dein religiöses Verständnis so wenig fundiert und so sehr von Naivität bestimmt ist.


----------



## fjuden (14. April 2009)

boah ihr überintepretiert mich, ihr kennt mich null...von wegen fanatiker...langsam nervt das...-.-
zu mir...das ihr so ein bild habt...

bin 16 jahre...hobbies sind beatboxen,joggen,skiing, 
musik=techno...mags auch mal in penthouse, sprich disco gehen oder aufn oktoberfest etc...
schule bin ich aufm gymi lieblingsfächer sind mathe und physik...will auch was in diese richtung machen...
hab fast nur nichtmuslimische freunde, also null fanatiker...-.-
ich und meine eltern leben sehr westlich orientiert...ziehen uns so an und verbinden es mit unserer religion!!!


ich akzeptiere ja das einer christ ist...oder nicht an gott glaub...trotzdem kann ich es auf gewisse weise nicht glauben und war extrem überrascht! aber naja...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> ich akzeptiere ja das einer christ ist...oder nicht an gott glaub...trotzdem kann ich es auf gewisse weise nicht glauben und war extrem überrascht! aber naja...



Das zeigt doch schon, dass du vollkommen naiv an die Sache rangegangen bist.


----------



## dalai (14. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> Außerdem hat Bush ungefähr 14 verschiedene verfälschte Exemplare des Koran auf der Welt verbreitet...
> da geht es einfach eines dieser in die Finger zu bekommen, aber es gibt paar merkmale zum unterscheiden!


Quelle?

Es sind schon unzählige Menschen wegen blossen Religionskriegen gestorben, nenn mir Mal einen Punkt der mir die Religion bringen soll. 

Persönlich finde ich, das religionslos nocht das gleiche wie Atheist ist. Ich finde religionslos ist toleranater, so akzepiert man die Religion anderer Leute. Im Gegenzug dazu erwartet man dann auch, dass ander Personen seine eigene Religionslosigkeit akzeptieren.

Ich kenne fast niemanden, der religionslos ist, weil es "cool" ist. Vielmehr gehören die meisten keiner Religion an, weil sie finden die Religion bringt ihnen gar nichts.


----------



## BimmBamm (14. April 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Evolutionstheorie: Menschen stammen von den Affen ab.



Manchmal frage ich mich, was in den Schulen heute gelehrt wird. Laut Evolutionstheorie stammt der Mensch _nicht_ vom Affen ab. Mensch und Affe haben gemeinsame Vorfahren.

Davon ab ist die Umfrage dort oben schlecht: Atheismus ist nicht mit konfessionslos gleichzusetzen. Atheismus ist der Glaube, daß es kein übergeordnetes Wesen gibt. Die Agnostiker finde ich dort oben überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> boah ihr überintepretiert mich, ihr kennt mich null...von wegen fanatiker...langsam nervt das...-.-
> zu mir...das ihr so ein bild habt...
> 
> bin 16 jahre...hobbies sind beatboxen,joggen,skiing,
> ...


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ziemlich genau so sah meine erste "Psychoanalyse" von dir aus.



> ich akzeptiere ja das einer christ ist...oder nicht an gott glaub...trotzdem kann ich es auf gewisse weise nicht glauben und war extrem überrascht! aber naja...


Ich kann dafür nicht an Gott glauben, egal auf welche Weise.

Übrigens, um auf die Psychoanalyse zurückzukommen:
Ich denke, du hattest einfach eine schlechte Woche. Deine Eltern und dein Umfeld sind relativ wohlhabend, allermindestens gehobene Mittelschicht. Das sehe ich an deinen Hobbys und an deinem Verhalten, du treibst viel Sport, darunter Skifahren, wobei ich nicht denke, dass du im Süden lebst, weswegen deine Eltern häufig in den Urlaub fahren. Wobei Oktoberfest wieder passt...aber direkt in den Skigebieten lebst du nicht. Dazu bist du Einzelkind oder hast zumindest nur wenige Geschwister, also bist du relativ verwöhnt, vermutlich ist das auch dein Freundeskreis. Vielleicht hat in letzter Zeit deine Freundin Schluss gemacht. Zudem ist gerade Ostern, ein christliches Fest, weswegen deine muslimischen Eltern es nicht feiern. Da deine Freunde aber christliche Eltern haben, wurden sie fröhlich beschenkt, du bist deswegen ein wenig neidisch und hast ein bischen rumgeflamt, dann wurdest du ein wenig gedisst, weil du eben Moslem bist, weswegen du dich jetzt auf den nächstbesten Thread im Internet gestürzt hast, in dem über Religion diskutiert wird, um dort ein wenig rumzuflamen und den Obermacker raushängen zu lassen. Allerdings wurde nun teilweise recht schlüssig und vor allem ruhig argumentiert, weshalb deine Flashwut abgeklungen ist, weswegen du auch mehr aus dir rausgegangen bist.

@Deanne:
Ich hab auch atheistisch angekreuzt, obwohl ich zumindest im Bürgeramt vermutlich als evangelisch Christlich eingetragen bin, im Kultusministerium allerdings wiederum nicht. Und ich weiß warum ich Atheist bin, gerade weil ich lange Jahre Christ war.


----------



## Rhokan (14. April 2009)

> Warum sollte er?



Warum sollten wir ihn dann anbeten? Damit er weiter nichts tut?


----------



## fjuden (14. April 2009)

@Falathrim 

kam mir die analyse aber net so rüber mit dem geflame von fanatiker etc...

der anfang waren rückschlüsse aus meinen angaben

und der rest wegen oster etc., stimmt nicht ganz war soger kurz davor meinen freunden etwas zu schenken von neid is bei mir keine spur...wünsch ihnen auch alles gute zu Weinachten usw. so ist das nicht!
Nebenbei dadurch, dass ich Muslim bin hab ich bis jetzt mehr respekt als abneigung bekommen. Wenn du mich kennen würdest hättest du glaub ich auch ein anderes Bild vom Islam, was auch mein Ziel ist den Leuten zu zeigen.
Ne bin eig. zufällig über das gestürzt und ne freundin hatte bzw. hab ich auch net...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...und das liegt nicht an meinem aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ToNk-PiLs

meine Eltern haben mir nichts befohlen...
sie haben mich entscheiden lassen! Ich lag viele Nächte zu hause im bett oder im Internet und habe mir verschiedene Religionen angeschaut, bin auch in kirchen gegangen und hab mit kristen oder anders gläubigen geredet und bin dann zu diesem Entschluss gekommen
bitte verachte meine eltern nicht!

@Deanne

ne isn fakt!!!
und nein das Christentum is eine gute Religion, also im Vergleich zu vielen anderen eine sehr gute meiner meinung nach!
Glaub sogar das viele Christen eher in den Himmel kommen werden, als Muslims!
Es kommt drauf an was einer tut, ein Muslim der viel Sündet ist nicht besser als ein Christ...es kommt auf die Taten der einzelnen Person an


aber ich glaub so langsam hat sichs ausdiskutiert und ich verabschied mich dann mal!
bb leutz


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> @ToNk-PiLs
> 
> meine Eltern haben mir nichts befohlen...
> sie haben mich entscheiden lassen! Ich lag viele Nächte zu hause im bett oder im Internet und habe mir verschiedene Religionen angeschaut, bin auch in kirchen gegangen und hab mit kristen oder anders gläubigen geredet und bin dann zu diesem Entschluss gekommen
> bitte verachte meine eltern nicht!



Jojo und ich hab nen Doktortitel und bin Milliadär. Träume sind schön, wa? Wärst Du so viel im Internet gewesen wie Du es behauptest, wüsstest Du, dass man es 'Christ' schreibt.
Brauchst nicht versuchen, Dich zu verteidigen. Du hast deinen Ruf in diesem Forum schon weg.


----------



## We_are_legion (14. April 2009)

Bisher bekannte Kreationisten:

Benji9
Dragon1
Fjuden

Um Ergänzung der Liste wird gebeten!


----------



## Zonalar (14. April 2009)

Hach... und schonwieder mal so ein thread, die ich Huntertausendmal beantwortet hab :>

-Glaube an die Schöpfungslehre.
-bin Freievangelisch (also refomiert)
-Es sollten beide Aspekte in den Schulen gelehrt werden, denn niemand soll zu einer Religion gezwungen werden.
-Eher bedenktlich
-Ja, aber nicht in jeder Religion.
-Sehr wichtig 
- Eher ja

auf die Kommentare und den rest gehe ich nicht ein. ich muss schlafen und hab morgen wieder Schnuppertag (und nur 5 Stunden Zeit zu schlafen!)


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Also ich glaube an die Evolutionstheorie
Ich gehöre dem Islam an,
ich finde, man sollte beide Sachen in Schulen beibringen
ich finde das eig ganz Positiv das heutzutage die Religion nichtso wichtig ist, wie zbs beim Mittelalter 
bei "besteht für dich ein Konflickt zwischen  Religion und Menschenrechte" hab ich Nein geantwortet
Für mich ist meine Relegion eher Mittelmässig wichtig
Und zu guter letzt, ich bin eig ganz zufrieden mit meiner Religion


----------



## sTereoType (15. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> ne isn fakt!!!
> und nein das Christentum is eine gute Religion, also im Vergleich zu vielen anderen eine sehr gute meiner meinung nach!
> Glaub sogar das viele Christen eher in den Himmel kommen werden, als Muslims!
> Es kommt drauf an was einer tut, ein Muslim der viel Sündet ist nicht besser als ein Christ...es kommt auf die Taten der einzelnen Person an


das christentum ist wohl die fadenscheinigste religion die es gibt, was sich diese glaubensrichtung in der vergangenheit alles raus genommen hat spricht für sich...


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> Glaub sogar das viele Christen eher in den Himmel kommen werden, als Muslims!



Willst du damit etwa andeuten, wir Muslime sind schlechtere Menschen? ....
ja, es stimmt, das bild vom Islam, ist in letzter zeit sehr oft ins dreck gezogen worden, wegen den ganzen Terroristen, aber das sind keine echten Muslimen! Das sind nur Ausreden, damit sie gehen USA und andere Länder vorgehen können.
Wer sich etwas mit dem Islam beschäftigt hat, weiß das es dem Christentum ähnlich ist, und im Koran steht nicht geschrieben, man soll Menschen töten, foltern, oder anders quälen, sondern genau das Gegenteil



fjuden schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an was einer tut, ein Muslim der viel Sündet ist nicht besser als ein Christ...es kommt auf die Taten der einzelnen Person an



hier wiedersprichst du dich selber.....


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. April 2009)

We_are_legion schrieb:


> Bisher bekannte Kreationisten:
> 
> Benji9
> Dragon1
> ...



I lol´d    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin für Evolutionstheorie.

Die Kirche, oder einfach Religion im Allgemeinen is für mich nix.
Ich bin kein son toller "Ich bin Atheist, seht mich an, ich glaube nicht an Gott !!!einself" laberer, aber auch kein Gott ist Super alá Ned Flanders.

Für mich is die Kirche Inbegriff des Stillstands und der gähnenden Langeweile.
Ich frag mich immer, wie 2 Milliarden Menschen einem ( sorry wenn ich jmd auf die Füße trete ) zugedröhnten schwulen zauberer von vor 2000 Jahren huldigen können, und komm zu der einfachen, doch erdrückenden Antwort :
"Die Kirche ist Opium fürs Volk" um Karl Marx zu zitieren.

Wenns einem schlecht geht...so richtig schlecht... was macht man? 
Beten?
Ja

Finanzkrise...tausende verlieren ihren Job...Kirche verzeichnet viel mehr besucher.
Arme Länder...Afrika...Südamerika...
Warum denkt ihr wohl, dass da alle brav jeden Sonntag in die Kirche gehen?
Irgendjemandem muss man die Schuld an der Misere geben in der man sitzt.
Da ist es nur logisch, dass man irgendwann auf die "Prüfung durch Gott" Schiene rutscht.

Edit: hab was elementares vergessen ^^
Jede Religion ist an sich friedfertig ( wenn man mal so von Opferkulten usw. absieht ;D )
Es liegt einfach an den Führern der jeweiligen Nation/Glaubensgemeinschaft, und dessen Auslegung der "Heiligen Schrift".
Also ist nicht der Islam böse, sondern die Idioten die jedem der sich in die Luft sprengt, 7 Jungfrauen( vermutlich männliche ) verspricht.

so das wars von meiner Seite aus ;D
mfg


----------



## Anduris (15. April 2009)

solche threads würde ich gar nicht zu lassen.
wenn man hier schon ein video rein stellt, in dem der papst lächerlich gemacht wird... ich könt kotzen, ich hasse solche leute.
hoffentlich bekommt der nen bann, wenn nicht kann ich das nicht verstehen. 
sowas macht man einfach nicht.
und ansonsten wird hier doch eh nur die religion nieder gemacht.


----------



## Bhargra (15. April 2009)

Ohne mehr als 5 Posts bisher gelesen zu haben, tu ich nun auch mal meine Meinung kund:

Ich glaube an eine höhere Macht, weil ich an Kausalitäten und damit Ursache und Wirkung glaube.
Selbst der Urknall muss durch irgendetwas ausgelöst worden sein, die fast unendliche Energie kann ja nicht einfach mal so entstehen, außerdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Universum mit eben solchen Rahmenbedingungen und Naturgesetzen, wie unseres sie hat, entseht, sehr gering..
Hab da mal was gelesen, von wegen, die Anfangsbedingungen hätten bis auf etwa 60 Nachkommastellen genau definiert gewesen sein müssen, ansonsten wär das ganze sofort wieder explodiert (bzw. implodiert).

Was ich nicht glaube: 
Ich kann nicht glauben, dass dieses höhere Etwas schon einmal in den Fluss der Ereignisse eingegriffen hat. Warum?
Ganz einfach:

Es ist ausschließlich ALLES vernünftig, naturwissenschaftlich erklärbar, eine höhere Macht würde das System nur verkomplizieren, stellt also nicht die einfachste -> wahrscheinlichste Lösung dar.

Über fragen á la Theodizee (Gerechtigkeit in der Welt vs. Gottes Allmacht) müssen wir gar nicht erst reden, sämtliche Götter und Glaubensbücher dieser Welt wurden vom Menschen geschaffen, nicht umgekehrt. (Das heißt nicht, dass ich nicht an einen Gott glaube, nur, dass ich den Menschen für zu beschränkt halte, diese Erfahrung zu machen.)

Naturwissenschaften und Vernunft sollten also meiner Meinung nach das einzige "Glaubensbuch" der Menschheit sein, so gut wie alle Religionen dienen nur dazu, den Menschen zu kontrollieren, ein einfaches, weil undurchsichtiges Machtinstrument. (Opium für das Volk!)


----------



## Anduris (15. April 2009)

Bhargra schrieb:


> sämtliche Götter und Glaubensbücher dieser Welt wurden vom Menschen geschaffen, nicht umgekehrt.


für diesen Satz gibts 100 Punkte!


----------



## Bhargra (15. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> für diesen Satz gibts 100 Punkte!



Für diese Ironie auch. Wie gesagt, ich widerspreche keiner Existenz eines höheren Wesen, glaube sogar dran.


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Bhargra schrieb:


> Ohne mehr als 5 Posts bisher gelesen zu haben, tu ich nun auch mal meine Meinung kund:
> 
> Ich glaube an eine höhere Macht, weil ich an Kausalitäten und damit Ursache und Wirkung glaube.
> Selbst der Urknall muss durch irgendetwas ausgelöst worden sein, die fast unendliche Energie kann ja nicht einfach mal so entstehen, außerdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Universum mit eben solchen Rahmenbedingungen und Naturgesetzen wie unseres sie hat, entseht, sehr gering..
> ...





Also ich glaube an eine "Höhere Macht" die den Urknall ausgelöst hat, diese Höhere Macht kann man auch als "GOtt" bezeichnen, aber dieser Gott ist aufjedenfall ganz anders als wir ihn uns vorstellen, vielleicht ist dieser Gott auch kein Lebewesen, vielleicht hat es auch keinen Körper, oder Geist, sondern ist einfach nur eine Höhere Macht, kein Ding, sondern einfach irgendwas, aber es muss eine Höhere Macht im spiel gewesen sein, der Urknall kann nicht einfach so, durch zufall stattgefunden haben

und zur Religion:

Meine Vermutung ist das Religionen nur erschaffen wurden, damit etwas frieden herrscht zbs. das vor vielen hunderttausend jahren die Menschen gestohlen, sich gegenseitig getötet haben usw, dann hat einer von ihnen gesagt: "ich hatte eine Offenbarung, Gott hat gesagt wir sollen nicht klauen, morden, foltern usw" (das mit der Offenbarung war gelogen, er/sie hat das nur gesagt, damit es etwas friedliches wird).
Man kann es auch Heute bei fast allen Religionen sehen, die wichtigsten Regeln sind meistens : Du sollst nicht stehlen, Du sollst nicht Morden, Du sollst vor deinen Mitmenschen freundlich sein" usw.
Deswegen glaub ich, das Religionen nur entstanden sind, damit die Menschen zusammenhalten, und nicht weil irgendeiner eine "Offenbahrung" oder sowas ähnliches hatte. (Was auch heißt, das ich glaube, die Ganzen dinge wie Gott, Himmel und hölle nur erlogen sind)


----------



## Kono (shat) (15. April 2009)

muss mal kurz sagen, atheismus bedeutet nicht, das man "nicht religiös" ist, wie von dir erwähnt, sondern das man die Existenz eines Gottes verneint. kleiner unterschied, mit großer wirkung


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

War ja klar das dieser Thread so ausartet...



> du hast gemeint du konntest es nicht fassen nur 78% für evotheorie....
> von wegen wir leben im jahre 2009...du weist schon das es nur eine Theorie ist, für die es noch fast keine beweise gibt?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gibt es denn für andere Erklärungen praktische Beispiele? 



> ihr kommt mir langsam alle abgestumpft vor...zockt den ganzen tag warscheinlich nur noch und denkt gar nicht mehr über euer leben nach...wollt nur spaß haben und tun was ihr wollt...
> ich wette mit euch allen!!!!!!!!!
> wenn ihr in einem abstürzenden Flugzeug sitzt...dann betet ihr alles zu gott...mir egal was für einer, aber ihr werdet zu gott beten!
> und wenn ihr dann überleben solltet, flüchtet ihr euch in ausreden wie :der Pilot war so klasse, er hat uns gerette...blablabla...


Ich wette mit dir,das ich das nicht tun werde. Gott gibt es nicht,er ist eine Fantasiegestalt mehr nicht. Gott wurde nur erfunden um sich Erklärungen vorzutäuschen für Sachen die damals für die Menschen so nicht erklärbar gewesen wären,also haben sie übermenschliche Wesen erfunden.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. April 2009)

Mh.. ich glaub es gibt kein Thema welches mehr Diskussionsstoff liefert als dieses.
Naja ich bin selber nicht getauft und bin auch (fast) komplett ohne Religiöse Einflüsse aufgewachsen (d. h. Einflüsse gab es, aber nicht aus meinem Elternhaus was mir meine freiheiten ließ) und habe mich aber dennnoch öfters mit diesem Thema beschäftigt (in der Grundschule, erste bis vierte Klasse hatten wir noch Religionsunterricht der klassischen Manier/durch meine Großeltern und wegen eigenem Interesse).

Das nette an den Religionen warn ja eigentlich die auferlegten Regeln für einen gemeinschaftlichen funktionellen Lebensstil, vielleicht auch etwas woran die Menschen glauben konnten - was ihnen Hoffnung gab und sie ein rechtschaffendes Leben leben ließ; diese positiven Aspekt werden aber schnell wieder zunichte gemacht denn soviel gutes die Religionen den Leuten auch gab, soviel nahm sie ihnen auch wieder. Hexenverbrennung/Kreuzzüge, die extreme Bremse für die wissenschaftlichen Entwicklungen im Mittelalter, Glaubenskonflike, Religionskriege... ich könnte noch ne weile so weiter machen.

Religionen haben den Menschen rückblickend soviel gekostet, egal ob Millionen von Menschenleben oder etliche Jahre der Forschung und so konnte ich dann recht einfach mit dem Thema abschließen. Ich bin weder naiv genug um wirklich an die Bibel oder einen Gott zu glauben, noch bin ich so schwach oder bedürftig das ich mich an einen Glauben klammern muss - es sprechen also für mich weit mehr Gründe gegen einen Glauben als dafür, klarer Sieg in meinen Augen.

Was mich hier wirklich erschüttert ist die Tatsache das es wirklich Menschen gibt die an die Schöpfungstheorie glauben, selbst meine religiöse Oma ist sich bewusst das diese nicht mehr ist als ein Märchen..

@Razyl, ich würds anders ausdrücken aber ich gebe dir recht: Gott wurde erschaffen um Erklärungen zu liefern.


----------



## Kono (shat) (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> . Gott gibt es nicht,er ist eine Fantasiegestalt mehr nicht. .


das ist das ganze problem. es gibt keine beweise dafür. weder für eine existenz, noch für eine nicht-existenz, daher kann niemand sagen, das es ihn gibt, oder nicht gibt, sondern nur, das man GLAUBT das er existiert, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> das ist das ganze problem. es gibt keine beweise dafür. weder für eine existenz, noch für eine nicht-existenz, daher kann niemand sagen, das es ihn gibt, oder nicht gibt, sondern nur, das man GLAUBT das er existiert, oder eben nicht.



Seit wann muss man beweisen das es etwas nicht gibt wenn es keine Beweise gibt das es etwas gibt?
Wenn ich jetzt behaupte das "Artschbetamm" ein fliegendes Schnabeltier mit Lila Iro ist glaubst du mir das auch nicht und vorallem musst du niemanden davon überzeugen das es "Artschbetamm" nicht gibt bis ich nicht bewiesen hab das ich die Wahrheit sage.
Wär ja geil, weil wenn dem so wäre bin ich morgen ein reicher Chemiker mit nem ganzen Haufen teurer Patente.

EDIT: Klingt jetzt so komisch, weil wenn das was ich sage stimmen würde dann wäre der Glaube ja nicht so verbreitet, gell? 
Naja es gibt halt sehr leichtgläubige Menschen und sicher gab es Menschen die solche Erklärungen und Antworten gerade recht kamen; das heisst aber noch lange nicht das es wahr ist.


----------



## Kono (shat) (15. April 2009)

zu kompliziert zu erklären


----------



## Clamev (15. April 2009)

Erstmal die Frage der Evolution hat nichts mit Glaub zu tun.Ich hab das dumm Argument "Is ja nur ne Theorie blabla" Ja es ist ein WISSENSCHAFTLICHE Theorie die sich von der Theorie wie wir sie gebrauchen abhebt den für eine WISSENSCHAFTLICHE Theorie braucht man Beweise.
Kleines Beispiel:
Die Gravitation ist auch ein "Theorie"
Und wer meint es gäbe keine Beweise für die Evolution ->in der Schule mal aufpassen
Und wer für "ich finde beides sollte angeboten werden weil ich ein Neosozialer braver Bürger ohne eigene Meinung bin" gestimmt hat ist ebenso ein Beweis das unser Bidlungssystem immer wieder versagt .
Um das Beispiel wieder aufzugreifen beide "Theorien"zu lernen wäre in etwa so wie 
Gravitation zu lehren
Und die Theorie das inmitten der Erde ein kleiner magischer Gnom sitzt und alles ganz doll haben will und deswegen alles runterfällt
Desweiteren haben ist "Kreationismus" keine Wissenschaft und es gibt NICHTS was diese "Theorie" beweist im Gegenteil 
Ich empfehle die Videoreihe :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS5vid4GkEY...&playnext=1
Zur Urknall Theorie:
Nein es muss nichts geben was den Urknall verursacht das würde der THese sogar wiedersprechen.
Ich versuch es mal zu erklären im moment gibt es Materie und Zeit ereigniss A versursacht ereigniss B
Vor dem Urknall soll es laut THeorie jedoch weder Zeit und Materie gegeben haben (GROB Vereinfacht)
Nur weil wir Menschen es nicht begreifen können heist es nicht das es etwas übernatürliches sein muss.
Es ist uns Zum Beispiel möglich das Volumen von 6Dimensionalen Körpern zu errechenen obwohl ise auserhalb dessen liegen was wir erfassen können.
Die Diskussion um geselschaftliche Einflüsse etc. nur kurz:
Dem Christentum ist es zu verdanken das wir Menschen in der Entwicklung etwa um 1Tausen Jahre zurückgefallen sind (Mittelalter)
Und noch heute hält es uns in vielen Belangen zurück sowohl in der durchsetzung der Menschenrechte das alle gleich Rechte haben 
mit zum Beispiel solchem Müll http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp76ly2_NoI
aber auch in der Stammzellenforschung etc
Ach ja und und spielt nicht das Spiel Christen sind immerhin nich so schlimm wie Muslime
BLA! schaut euch die Ganzen Theokratischen Staaten im mittleren osten an genau so würde es aussehen wenn die Christlichen extremisten in unsrem Land die Macht hätten


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

*Man kann etwas nicht beweisen, wenn es nicht existiert.* (Den Spuch musste ich hier schon zu oft bringen) Darum glaube ich auch nicht an Gott/Geister/eine Seele oder sowas. Für mich zählen klare Fakten.


----------



## Bhargra (15. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> *Man kann etwas nicht beweisen, wenn es nicht existiert.* (Den Spuch musste ich hier schon zu oft bringen) Darum glaube ich auch nicht an Gott/Geister/eine Seele oder sowas. Für mich zählen klare Fakten.



Aber auch: Nur weil man etwas nicht beweisen kann, bedeutet das nicht, dass es nicht existiert.
Beispiel schwarzes Loch: Es können nur die Auswirkungen dokumentiert werden, das schwarze Loch an sich KANN nicht "bewiesen" oder gesehen werden, weil keine Informationen dem Schwarzschildradius "entwischen" können.

Es gibt mit Sicherheit Dinge, die wir mit (Natur)-Wissenschaften (noch) nicht beschreiben können, das heißt aber nicht, dass sie deswegen nicht existieren.

"Was war vor der Entdeckung des Mount Everest der höchste Berg der Welt?"

Na? ; )



Zum Thema "Seele": Du möchtest also behaupten, dass dich nach dem Tod nichts, bis auf die fehlende Funktion der Organe, von deinem lebenden Körper unterscheidet? Grande Tristesse..

Naturwissenschaften (v.a. Physik) bedeuten weitaus mehr, als sich an Fakten und bis dato bekannte Tatsachen zu klammern, wie an ne Rettungsleine!


----------



## Zuhlina (15. April 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> @shinar
> 
> du hast gemeint du konntest es nicht fassen nur 78% für evotheorie....
> von wegen wir leben im jahre 2009...du weist schon das es nur eine Theorie ist, für die es noch fast keine beweise gibt?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, nur Schade dass du keine eigenen Argumente für deine Überzeugung hast. Das was du vorgetragen hast ist 1 zu 1 von Pierre Vogel (Abu Hamza) übernommen.

Hast du schonmal an diesen vorgetragenen Argumenten weiter gedacht? Und wenn das Flugzeug doch abstürzt, waren die Menschen dadrin alle nicht gläubig genug? Oder waren Sie so gläubig dass sie jetzt unbedingt in den Himmel mussten?

Ok es is also sehr unwahrscheinlich das eine Zelle aus Zufall entsteht, aber Evolution ist kein Zufall, sondern ein Prozess, ein voranschreiten. Also es ist schön zu erklären was für ein Zufall das wäre, aber Niemand würde behaupten dass die Zelle einfach da war, sondern Sie entstand aus Abläufen heraus.

Klar schaust du dann wer hat die Villa gebaut. Und du schaust wie kam es dazu, dass der Maurer, Maurer wurde und der Architekt eben Architekt. Tja das lag wohl auch an einer Art Auslese/Anpassung.  

Ich könnte hier nur detailierter werden oder mehr Beispiele anbringen, aber darum geht es mir nicht.

Es geht mir nicht darum die Argumente, die du von Pierre Vogel (Abu Hamza) kopiert hast alle zu wiederlegen oder irgendwie ins lächerliche zu ziehen, es geht mir nur darum aufzuzeigen, dass man immer die Dinge von vielen Seiten betrachten kann. Und Religionen eben dazu neigen, die Dinge nur von Ihrer Seite zu sehen.


----------



## marion9394 (15. April 2009)

mich würde ja mal interessieren wie man glauben und evolutionstheorie unter einen hut kriegt...
hat dann gott die dinos erschaffen und daraus ist der mensch geworden? (das ist ja immerhin erwiesen - anhand von knochen etc) 
falls mich da einer aufklären würde, würde ich  mich sehr freuen. Wie weiß man denn das man "glaubt" - man kriegt von göttlichen mächten ja nun wirklich nix mit? ich tue mir sehr schwer an etwas zu glauben - das ich nicht bemerken kann

ich bin auch "noch" römisch/katholisch - allerdings nur aufm blatt und weil ich zu geizig bin 30&#8364; fürs austreten zu bezahlen, aber mir bedeutet das halt nix, ich würde auch mein kind taufen lassen - aber nur weil es dann in der schule weniger probleme hat, es darf dann entscheiden was es "sein" will - wenn es groß genug ist 

(zur info: bei uns war der evangelisch unterricht immer nachmittags, man musste also wegen seiner "falschen" religion länger in der schule bleiben, wurde mehr oder weniger als 2te klasse mensch behandelt, selbst in der realschule musste man wenn man ostern nicht mit in die kirche ist - in der schule bleiben und lernen - tolle wahl)


----------



## Deanne (15. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ich bin auch "noch" römisch/katholisch - allerdings nur aufm blatt und weil ich zu geizig bin 30&#8364; fürs austreten zu bezahlen, aber mir bedeutet das halt nix, ich würde auch mein kind taufen lassen - aber nur weil es dann in der schule weniger probleme hat, es darf dann entscheiden was es "sein" will - wenn es groß genug ist



Das ist auch mein Problem. Ich kann mich mit der katholischen Kirche absolut nicht identifizieren. Als Kind habe ich oft an Jugendaktivitäten der evangelischen Kirche teilgenommen und war sehr angetan davon, wie locker dort der Umgang mit dem Glauben war. Aber selbst wenn es einen Gott gäbe, dann dürfte es dem doch relativ egal sein, ob man auf dem Papier einer Religion angehört oder nicht. Glaube ist kein bürokratischer Akt. Ich selbst überlege auch, aus der Kirche auszutreten, aber die 30 Euro sind es mir als Studentin dann doch nicht wert.


----------



## marion9394 (15. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein Problem. Ich kann mich mit der katholischen Kirche absolut nicht identifizieren. Als Kind habe ich oft an Jugendaktivitäten der evangelischen Kirche teilgenommen und war sehr angetan davon, wie locker dort der Umgang mit dem Glauben war. Aber selbst wenn es einen Gott gäbe, dann dürfte es dem doch relativ egal sein, ob man auf dem Papier einer Religion angehört oder nicht. Glaube ist kein bürokratischer Akt. Ich selbst überlege auch, aus der Kirche auszutreten, aber die 30 Euro sind es mir als Studentin dann doch nicht wert.



mal abgesehen davon das ich wohl auch nicht mehr gläubig werden werde, waren die evangelischen pfarrer auch immern bissl cooler, warscheinlich sind die einfach lockerer weil die heiraten dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(oder war doch so? durfen da nicht auch die mädels pfarrer werden?)

ich finde man sollte einfach diese allgemeine angstmacherei sein lassen, dieses altmodische kirchenblabla. du kommst in die hölle weil du unsaubere gedanken hast und so, finde das eh sooo derbe sowas zu  beichten, sexualität ist doch nix schlimmes!!

würde meiner meinung mehr sinn machen wenn man den leuten einfach werte beibringt die man mit einem guten erlichen leben verbinden kann. so wie, tu niemanden was an was du selber auch nicht möchtest, und nicht so n quatsch wie halte doch die andere backe hin^^


----------



## Deanne (15. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon das ich wohl auch nicht mehr gläubig werden werde, waren die evangelischen pfarrer auch immern bissl cooler, warscheinlich sind die einfach lockerer weil die heiraten dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, bei den Protestanten dürfen auch Frauen das Priesteramt bekleiden und sogar Bischöfin werden. Find ich eigentlich klasse. Zudem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ein Priester, der Frau und Kinder hat, viel unbefangener und realistischer sein kann, als ein Katholik, der außer Gott und dem Glauben nicht viel vom Leben mitbekommt. Denn nur wer selbst weiß, wie sich Liebe anfühlt und sich jeden Tag aufs Neue an den strahlenden Augen seiner Kinder erfreuen kann, ist wirklich dazu in der Lage, Nächstenliebe aus Erfahrung zu predigen.

Von der katholischen Kirche, der ich zumindest auf dem Papier angehöre, halte ich hingegen absolut gar nichts. Mit deren verstaubten Regeln und Einstellungen kann ich absolut nichts anfangen.


----------



## dalai (15. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> mich würde ja mal interessieren wie man glauben und evolutionstheorie unter einen hut kriegt...
> hat dann gott die dinos erschaffen und daraus ist der mensch geworden? (das ist ja immerhin erwiesen - anhand von knochen etc)



Dann hätte Gott die Erde erschaffen und ein paar Microorganismen draufgetan, die sich dann immer weiterentwickelt hatten. Wennn man an die Evolutionstheorie und an Gott glaubt kann man Adam und Eva wahrscheinlich gleich streichen, ausser man sagt das wären die ersten Affen die sich zu menschen entwickelt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (15. April 2009)

oh ja da geb ich dir vollkommen recht!!



Deanne schrieb:


> Von der katholischen Kirche, der ich zumindest auf dem Papier angehöre, halte ich hingegen absolut gar nichts. Mit deren verstaubten Regeln und Einstellungen kann ich absolut nichts anfangen.



selbst die kirchengänge sind doch bei den katholischen reine zumutung. unbequeme holzbänke, ständig darf man auf den knien rumrutschen, furchtbare altmodische lieder singen, dieser gestank nach weihrauch, alles immer piepernst und unpersöhnlich... die paar mal wo ich dazu gezwungen wurde haben mir wirklich gereicht!!

die ammis singen wenigstens und haben ihren gospel auf den sie sich freuen können - sogar da ist es lockerer als bei uns... 

ich finde da müsste sich grundlegendes tun, in der heutigen zeit kann man einfach nicht mehr alles so durchziehen wie vor 50 jahren, so vergrauen sie vielleicht mehr leute als sie gut machen.


----------



## Geronimus (15. April 2009)

meine meinung zu gott ist: es gibt keinen gott, also nicht in der form wie er heute angebetet wird...das war eine lebensform die uns menschen helfen wollte und uns jesus geschickt hat um uns den rechten weg zu weisen

jesus soll am kreuz gesagt haben: vater, vergib ihnen, denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun...wer sagt das gott vergeben hat? was würdet ihr tun wenn ihr einen "retter der menschheit", euren sohn auf die erde schickt, und die menschen haben nichts besseres zu tun als ihn zu töten...seit dem tod jesus hat man nichtsmehr von gott gehört/gesehn...vor jesus gabs ja noch den moses der von gott die 10 gebote bekommen hat...und die macht das meer zu teilen usw...

evolution ist ne reine zufallsgeschichte...wäre vor millionen jahren kein meteor zufällig auf der erde eingeschlagen wären die dinosaurier nie ausgestorben
oder durch zufall haben sich bestimmte nukleinsäuren und aminosäuren verbunden und somit die ersten lebenden zellen produziert...es hat halt alles zufällig gepasst

und zu den religionen...da sind mir einige zu radikal...wie kann es sein das in so vielen ländern der erde die frau so wenig zählt?

und was uns menschen an der evolution hindert ist das geld...es dauert noch ein paar hundert jahre bis alle menschen begriffen haben das nicht das geld uns menschlich weiterbringt sondern das soziale miteinander leben
wir könnten alle auf dem planeten in frieden leben gäbe es das geld nicht...das geld ist nur dazu da um den "reichen" ihren lebensstandard zu rechtfertigen und um den rest der bevölkerung leise zu unterwerfen und abhängig zu machen...ohne geld fällt gleichmal ein großteil der kriminalität weg...keiner muss mehr seine familie töten nur weil er/sie pleite gegangen ist...drogenhandel und menschen/kinderhandel verliert die attraktivität...genauso der waffenhandel...keiner muss mehr sein heim mit waffen verteidigen...keiner braucht mehr angst zu haben ausgeraubt zu werden...keiner hat mehr den enormen druck der schulden auf sich geladen...keiner muss mehr sterben nur weil er kein geld für medizin hat...die menschen würden auch viel gesünder leben das der ganze schrott aus den regalen der lebensmittelketten verschwinden würde...alle alten menschen könnten endlich in würde ihren lebensabend verbringen...und nicht in ihren oft viel zu kleinen wohnungen verbringen müssen...wir müssten auch nicht 8-12h am tag arbeiten...man könnte die zeit locker halbieren, da es genug arbeitskräfte gibt auf der erde...und die freie zeit mehr der familie widmen...wir könnten wirklich alle menschen auf dem planeten einen hohen lebensstandard haben...aber wie gesagt...das dauert halt leider noch ein paar hundert jahre


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Bhargra schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Seele": Du möchtest also behaupten, dass dich nach dem Tod nichts, bis auf die fehlende Funktion der Organe, von deinem lebenden Körper unterscheidet? Grande Tristesse..



Ich brauch mich halt nicht an ein Leben nach dem Tod klammern, um meine Angst vor dem Tod zu verbergen/verdrängen/auszuschalten. Wenn ich sterbe, dann ist es halt so. Dann geht der Strom aus und mein Körper fängt an zu verrotten. Die "Seele" ist nur ein Überbleibsel aus längst vergangener Zeit.
Warum ist diese Meinung jetzt bitte traurig?


----------



## marion9394 (15. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich brauch mich halt nicht an ein Leben nach dem Tod klammern, um meine Angst vor dem Tod zu verbergen/verdrängen/auszuschalten. Wenn ich sterbe, dann ist es halt so. Dann geht der Strom aus und mein Körper fängt an zu verrotten. Die "Seele" ist nur ein Überbleibsel aus längst vergangener Zeit.
> Warum ist diese Meinung jetzt bitte traurig?



so seh ich das auch tonk-pils  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

darum genieße ich jeden einzelnen tag und halte mir vor Augen das es jeden Tag – jede Minute zu Ende sein kann… ich *hoffe* nicht das ich in den Himmel komme – ich mache mir den himmel auf erde selber


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

Um das ganze mal mit bissl Humor aufzugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/2365/20070228.png


----------



## Bhargra (15. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich brauch mich halt nicht an ein Leben nach dem Tod klammern, um meine Angst vor dem Tod zu verbergen/verdrängen/auszuschalten. Wenn ich sterbe, dann ist es halt so. Dann geht der Strom aus und mein Körper fängt an zu verrotten. Die "Seele" ist nur ein Überbleibsel aus längst vergangener Zeit.
> Warum ist diese Meinung jetzt bitte traurig?



Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin in etwa der selben Meinung.
Trotzdem widerstrebt das natürlich dem menschlichen Narzissmus und Egoismus, die meisten denken ja, dass der Besitz eines komplexeren Nervensystems ihnen irgendwelche Bedeutung garantiert.

Ich bin überzeugter Agnostiker.. ob es einen Gott / ein Leben nach dem Tod gibt, ist für mein Leben irrelevant, weil ich es nicht wissen KANN wenn ich lebe, und ich mich nicht fragen kann, wenn ich tot bin.
Von daher sollte man vorsichtshalber aus seinem Leben das beste machen.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. April 2009)

Diese Umfrage ist ungenügend für meine Begriffe.
Ich selbst würd mich als Agnostizist einstufen.
Annahmen – insbesondere theologischer Art, welche die Existenz oder Nichtexistenz eines höheren Wesens wie beispielsweise eines Gottes betreffen – sind ungeklärt, grundsätzlich nicht zu klären oder für das Leben irrelevant.

Meine Meinung. Speziell letzteres hat aber starken Ignostizistischen Charakter,was mir aber persönlich zu weit geht.

Prinzipiel würd mich die Frage rund um ein höheres Wesen nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2009)

Soooooooo hier wurde ja wieder ne Menge geschrieben. Ich hoffe ich kann das irgendwie in vernünftiger Form zusammenbringen ohne die wichtigsten Dinge zu vergessen.



Huntermoon schrieb:


> Er hatt (diesen Glauben nach) den Menschen geschaffen...


Mit solchen Sätzen kann man leider in ner Diskussion nicht viel anfangen. Was soll ich daraus ableiten? Mensch = schlecht, daher Entscheidung den Mensch zu schaffen = schlecht? Wenn Du möchtest dass ich mit Dir diskutieren kann musst Du diesen Satz schon erläutern.



Zorkal schrieb:


> Die Religionen predigen aber von einem liebenden und schützenden Gott.Bei uns im Religionsunterricht wurde immer erzählt das alles einen Grund hat und für was gut ist x)


Liebend und schützend heisst aber nicht dass er ein Hippie ist der alles und jeden auf der Welt retten will. Und dass alles einen Grund hat und für etwas gut ist sagt man idR den kleinen Kindern damit sie keine Angst haben...



marion9394 schrieb:


> aber das ist doch genau der punkt - nur beten wenn man was will - oder vor etwas angst hat! wenn du nicht betest kommst du in die hölle bla bla - das ist doch nur angstmacherei.


Das ist ja auch falsch, aber zuerst müssen wir hier unterscheiden:
Gebete im Buddhismus und Hinduismus sind eher Meditationen, um den eigenen Geist zu stärken.
Gebete im Judentum gehen in Richtung demütiges Ritual.
Gebete im Christentum sind unterschiedlich. So gibt es rituelle Gebete die immer den selben Text haben "Unser Vater im Himmel...", die auch eher demütig. Dann gibt es Dankesgebete, die man zB vor dem Essen spricht, wenn man von einer langen Reise nach Hause gekommen ist, wenn jemand seinen Abschluss gemacht hat, geheiratet hat oder es einem generell gut geht. Sie sind dazu da, um sich zu bedanken. Zuletzt gibt es noch diese "BittebitteerfüllemirallemeineWünsche"-Gebete. Diese sind aber nicht wirklich nach dem christlichen Sinn eines Gebets. So finde ich es völlig lächerlich wenn ein Fussballer vor seinem Spiel betet zu gewinnen... Ein bittendes Gebet bei dem man Gott um einen Gefallen bittet sollte eigentlich dazu da sein, um für Güte und Gnade bei Freunden, Bekannten, etc zu bitten, die eine schwere Zeit durchstehen. Es sollte nicht dazu da sein um sein eigenes Ego zu pushen. Übrigens nur so am Rande als Denkanstoss: bei seinen Eltern, Freunden und Bekannten bedankt man sich ja auch ab und zu, warum sollte man dann nur zu Gott beten wenn es einem schlecht geht? Aber das ist halt ein scheinheiliger Ansatz den viele Leute nicht so recht einsehen...
Bei vielen anderen Religionen ist das Gebet auch eher entweder ein demütiges Bekenntnis oder aber eine meditative Übung um Körper und Geist zu stärken.



> bin aufm land aufgewachsen, das scheinheilige "jeden sonntags in kircherennerei" ist doch panne - vorallem weil die leute dann am nächsten tag wieder ihre viecher quälen oder kinderpornos gucken! ne danke, das ist doch panne
> habs doch damals in der nachbarschaft gesehen, der scheinheilige pfaffe der uns im firmungsunterricht die schauergeschichten erzählt hat, bumst heimlich die haushälterin. und das ist ja kein einzelfall...


Jeder männliche Teenager wird Dir mit 100%iger Gewissheit sagen dass man als Mann seine Triebe nicht einfach so unterdrücken kann. Daher dürfen auch in vielen Religionen die amtsbesetzenden Männer (oder Frauen) auch heiraten und Kinder bekommen. Das katholische Modell finde ich auch nicht so toll, dennoch respektiere ich es, solange es nicht ausartet.



Shinar schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach musst du dich aber auch entscheiden zwischen 1. einem Buch, das tausende Jahre alt ist und einem Mann, der sagt, dass Kondome die AIDS-Situation verschlimmere oder 2. die Wissenschaft aktuell (2009) und das glauben, was der klügste Mensch der Welt glaubt (Steven Hawking).


Nunja, da wären wir wieder bei Papa K. Ich bin mit einigen Dingen die er sagt auch nicht einverstanden. Aber ich bin ja auch kein Katholike, da fällt es mir schwer das zu beurteilen. Denn für mich ist er genauso ein Mann wie jeder andere auch auf der Welt, nur dass er wesentlich mehr Macht besitzt.

[Teil 1 endet hier, Teil 2 folgt zugleich]


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich weiß genau, dass ich auf dem Papier nicht religiös eingetragen bin. (Sagt man das so?)
> ABER, ich muss sagen, dass ich durch meinen Vater (der durch dessen Vater und der wiederum durch dessen Vater) einen jüdischen Nachnamen habe. Meine Mutter sowie mein Vater sind Atheisten.
> Und da ich persönlich nichts von Religionen halte, habe ich auch schon beantragt, meinen Nachnamen ändern zu lassen.


Wenn Dir Dein Name nicht gefällt find ich es ja in Ordnung wenn Du ihn ändern lassen willst. Aber bloss weil er jüdisch ist heisst das doch lange nicht dass Du auch jüdisch gläubig sein musst oder dass dadurch automatisch jeder annimmt Du seist jüdisch gläubig. Und wenn auch, warum sollte es Dich stören? Wenn Du auf Grund Deines Namens diskriminiert wirst ist das natürlich was Anderes. Aber dann hat das ja wohl kaum was mit der Religion zu tun, eher mit Rassismus.



sTereoType schrieb:


> das christentum ist wohl die fadenscheinigste religion die es gibt, was sich diese glaubensrichtung in der vergangenheit alles raus genommen hat spricht für sich...





Deanne schrieb:


> Ob im Mittelalter im Namen des christlichen Gottes blutige Schlachtzüge geführt wurden oder ob in der islamischen Welt eine Frau getötet wird, weil sie sich zu westlich kleidet oder ihrem Mann widersprochen hat, macht für mich keinen Unterschied. Solange Menschen sterben, weil sie einer Religion angehören oder nicht angehören, läuft meiner Meinung nach etwas gewaltig falsch.


Menschen, die sich durch ihre Macht korrumpieren lassen und ihre Macht missbrauchen tun das weil sie es so wollen und es ihnen gefällt. Ob sie nun einen heiligen Krieg, Öl-/Wasserreservern, Diamanten oder von mir aus "mir passt deren Gesicht nicht" als Vorwand nehmen spielt dabei keine Rolle.
Schlussendlich ist es *genau das Selbe Prinzip* zu sagen:
"Die Kirche hat im Mittelalter böse Dinge getan, richtet sie!"
"Dschingis Kahn war vor paar hundert Jahren ein Massenmörder, richtet ihn!"
"Nemo hat Rom niedergebrannt richtet ihn!"
"Im 1.Weltkrieg hat [beliebige Nation hier einsetzen] unzählige Leute umgebracht, richtet sie!"
"Im 2.Weltkrieg hat [beliebige Nation hier einsetzen] unzählige Leute umgebracht, richtet sie!"
JA UND? Kannst Du etwas dafür dass irgendeiner Deiner Vorfahren ein Verbrecher war? Ich denke nicht. Von diesem Denken muss man eh langsam wegkommen!



Rhokan schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir ihn dann anbeten? Damit er weiter nichts tut?


Das ist durchaus eine berechtigte Frage. Aber wie bereits oben gesagt kommt es halt auf die Art des Gebets an. Ich würde jemandem der mich anbetet nur um sich dann alle Wünsche erfüllen zu lassen auch nicht wirklich nen Wunsch gewähren, jemandem der mich bittet einem kranken Menschen durch eine schwere Zeit zu helfen schon eher.



Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wenns einem schlecht geht...so richtig schlecht... was macht man?
> Beten?
> Ja


Tjo, wenn man gerne scheinheilig ist soll man das tun. Aber dem Sinn der Sache entspricht das nicht wirklich.



> Edit: hab was elementares vergessen ^^
> Jede Religion ist an sich friedfertig ( wenn man mal so von Opferkulten usw. absieht ;D )
> Es liegt einfach an den Führern der jeweiligen Nation/Glaubensgemeinschaft, und dessen Auslegung der "Heiligen Schrift".
> Also ist nicht der Islam böse, sondern die Idioten die jedem der sich in die Luft sprengt, 7 Jungfrauen( vermutlich männliche ) verspricht.


Immerhin ein positives Statement 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





marion9394 schrieb:


> ich bin auch "noch" römisch/katholisch - allerdings nur aufm blatt und weil ich zu geizig bin 30€ fürs austreten zu bezahlen, aber mir bedeutet das halt nix, ich würde auch mein kind taufen lassen - aber nur weil es dann in der schule weniger probleme hat, es darf dann entscheiden was es "sein" will - wenn es groß genug ist


Eine ehemalige Mitschülerin von mir war nicht getauft. Ihre Mutter war konfessionslos. Als sie 16 wurde hat sie sich dann taufen lassen. Sie hatte nie Probleme damit, konfessionslos zu sein.

@fjuden: Du hast sehr...extreme...Ansichten. Damit erreicht man aber idR gar nichts in einer Diskussion. Wenn Du erreichen willst dass Dich Dein Gegenüber ernst nimmt musst Du auf seine Argumente eingehen und Gegenargumente bringen. Zu sagen "Was ich sage ist gut, Eure Ansicht ist falsch!" bringt niemanden weiter und bringt Deinen Gegenüber eher dazu, den Respekt Dir gegenüber zu verlieren. Versuche ein wenig sachlich zu bleiben und weniger emotional zu schreiben und vor allem nutze Punkte, keine Ausrufezeichen und wenn dann EIN Ausrufezeichen.


Was mich an diesem Thread ein Bisschen stört ist sind 2 Dinge:
1. Die Umfrage behauptet es ginge um Religionen an und für sich, tatsächlich geht es den meisten Leuten hier aber lediglich um den christlichen Glauben und meistens sogar lediglich um den katholischen Glauben. Aber da draussen in der Welt gibts zahlreiche andere Religionen:
Bahai, Buddhismus, Daoismus, Hinduismus, Judentum, Konfuzianismus, die Muslimen, Sikhismus, Taoismus...
Dann gibt es noch ethnische Religionen, Polytheistische Glaubensrichtungen und und und..
Also WENN hier schon diskutiert wird dann sollte man das entweder transparent tun oder aber den Titel und die Umfrage so ändern dass es um den christlichen Glauben geht.

2. Ich bemerke viele Vorurteile die schlicht und einfach aus mangelndem Wissen entstanden sind. *Weder hat jeder Christ die gleiche Weltanschauung, noch findet jeder Christ gut was der Papst sagt und erst Recht ist nicht jeder Christ katholisch.* Ich finde es traurig zu sagen "Religion ist schlecht, das kann ich mit einfach beweisen weil ein einzelner Typ in Hinterunteroberwalddorf etwas Schlechtes gemacht hat obwohl er [beliebige Religionsangehörigkeit hier einsetzen] ist. Das heisst doch dass man die alle nicht ernst nehmen kann." Vor allem selbst wenn das ein Beweis wäre hätte man erst ein Beispiel einer einzelnen Religion geholt, da sind dann aber noch die andern Religionen.

Übrigens: Islamismus ist eine *politische* Ideologie, keine Religion!


----------



## marion9394 (15. April 2009)

zum thema glauben, vorurteile und kirche (weitläufig) gibts nen netten film: gran torino
aber das nur mal so am rande^^


----------



## Zuhlina (15. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> zum thema glauben, vorurteile und kirche (weitläufig) gibts nen netten film: gran torino
> aber das nur mal so am rande^^



gran torino geiler Film aber ich glaube nicht dass er viel mit den Glaube zu tun hat.

Vorurteile sicherlich aber die Kirche spielt dabei nur die Neben- und wie ich finde eine nicht pregnante Rolle.

Aber trotzdem seeeeehr Sehenswert und Oscarverdächtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (15. April 2009)

> Jede Religion ist an sich friedfertig


Fail


----------



## sTereoType (15. April 2009)

um nochmal auf evolutionstheorie udn kirche unter einem hut aufzufassen: ich hab schon oft von predigern gelesen(und auch einige gesehen) die vernünftig genug sidn zusagen das die bibel nur ein leitfaden für ein "besseres" Leben ist und man sie auf keinen fall wörtlich nehmen soll. unter dem aspekt kann man dann auch an die evolutionstheorie glauben.
Ned Flanders sagte übrigens mal ein schönen satz bezüglich Dinos "Die Knochen hatd er liebe Gott vergraben damit wir spaß am ausbuddeln haben"^^
btw: ich würd fj nicht als fanatiker sehen. gebt mal bei google "darwin is wrong" ein und lest euch durch was die ganzen rednecks auf ihren kirchenpages schreiben xD


----------



## Zorkal (15. April 2009)

Clamev schrieb:


> Fail


Ist aber so du Genie.


----------



## Clamev (15. April 2009)

> Ist aber so du Genie.


Und von welcher "Friedensreligion" sprichst du?
Islam? Christentum? Buddhismus?Scientology?


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Clamev schrieb:


> Und von welcher "Friedensreligion" sprichst du?
> Islam? Christentum? Buddhismus?Scientology?



Er redet vom Christentum, Islam, Judentum Buddhismus usw


ps: Scientology ist keine Relegion, sondern eine Sekte


----------



## sTereoType (15. April 2009)

Clamev schrieb:


> Und von welcher "Friedensreligion" sprichst du?
> Islam? Christentum? Buddhismus?Scientology?


lustig das er ein bild von patapon als avatarhat, wo man als gott über das lustige völkchen krieg führt ^^


----------



## Zorkal (15. April 2009)

Clamev schrieb:


> Und von welcher "Friedensreligion" sprichst du?
> Islam? Christentum? Buddhismus?Scientology?


Ich habe nie behauptet das Religionen nie die Ursachen für Konflikte waren/sind aber der Grundgedanke der größten Religionen ist Frieden.

@Stereotype:Ist ja wie gesagt nur ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (15. April 2009)

> Ich habe nie behauptet das Religionen nie die Ursachen für Konflikte waren/sind aber der Grundgedanke der größten Religionen ist Frieden.


Hast du vor diese These auch zu belegen oder sellst du sie einfach als Tatsache in den Raum ?



> Er redet vom Christentum, Islam, Judentum Buddhismus usw
> 
> 
> ps: Scientology ist keine Relegion, sondern eine Sekte


Der einzige Unterschiede zwischen Sekte und Religion ist die Mitgliederanzahl


----------



## Zorkal (15. April 2009)

Beweis du mir erstmal das Gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (15. April 2009)

> Beweis du mir erstmal das Gegenteil


Werte ich als Ich hab keine argumente mehr ...
Ansonsten behaupte ich das Ich Kira bin euch alle umbringen werde (Beweis du mir erstmal das Gegenteil)


----------



## sTereoType (15. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Beweis du mir erstmal das Gegenteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du meinst zum beispiel den kriegsgott Ares(griech.)bzw Mars(röm.) ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@clamev, dann warst du das also in belgien? Oo


----------



## Zorkal (15. April 2009)

Ich werte einfach mal deine sinnlose Frage als"Ich hab keine Argumente mehr"

@Stereo: Cool das du hier irgendwelche alten Mythen ausgräbst an die heute nichtmal mehr die letzten Hinterweltler glauben.


----------



## Clamev (15. April 2009)

1.DU hast eine These aufgestellt ohne irgendwelche Beweise/belege
2.Hab ich keine Frage gestellt >.<
3.Jab das war ich @Stereo ;P


----------



## sTereoType (15. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich werte einfach mal deine sinnlose Frage als"Ich hab keine Argumente mehr"
> 
> @Stereo: Cool das du hier irgendwelche alten Mythen ausgräbst an die heute nichtmal mehr die letzten Hinterweltler glauben.


die mythen wurden durch christliche fanatiker aus den köpfend er menschen geprügelt und auch das war damals eine religion und das da keiner mehr dran glaubt...
kannst ja mal die fischer in griechenland fragen zu wem sie beten für nen guten fischfang


----------



## Zorkal (15. April 2009)

Orthodoxe Kirche


----------



## sTereoType (15. April 2009)

toll, nen wiki link, und weiter?


----------



## Zorkal (15. April 2009)

Guck dir mal die Karte an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Schade das die wohl friedfertigste Religion (Buddhismus) am seltensten ist ...


----------



## sTereoType (15. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die Karte an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


immernoch: und?
ich sagte ja bereits das das christentum alle anderen gottheiten dort verbannt hat, ändert aber nix daran das es genug fischer gibt die nen poseidon in ihrer kajüte haben. schließlich bringt auf dem wasser laufen einem fischer wenig


----------



## Niranda (16. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> -> Wenn wir Kriege anstacheln und durchführen sind wir ja wohl selbst schuld.
> -> Zahlreiche Opfer von Umweltkatastrophen könnten verhindert werden wenn sicherer gebaut würde. Meist wird bei den verheerenden Erdbeben mit vielen Toten ja noch explizit erwähnt dass die Gebäude aus Papier und Klebstreifen gebaut worden sind.
> 
> Fazit: Wozu jemanden retten der sich eigentlich selbst helfen könnte aber halt zu egoistisch ist, es selbst zu tun?



Och man kann sich ja von seinen Sünden freikaufen.
Die Kirche ist einfach nur ein großer Abzocker-Verein. Wer sich jetzt provoziert fühlt, solle mir bitte das Gegenteil beweisen =)
Martin Luther hats etwas abgeschwächt - feinfein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sich Tage aus dem Fegefeuer zu kaufen ist doch dumm. Wird nicht selbst in dem Buche geschrieben, dass man sich (allg.) mit Geld nicht freikaufen kann, sondern nur durch die Reinheit der Seele?

Außerdem empfinde ich es etwas ungerecht - Gott vergibt allen.
Also egal was ich mach, ob ich alle Gebote breche oder nicht komm ich in den Himmel und dort werde ich Hitler treffen?


----------



## Davatar (16. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Och man kann sich ja von seinen Sünden freikaufen.
> Die Kirche ist einfach nur ein großer Abzocker-Verein. Wer sich jetzt provoziert fühlt, solle mir bitte das Gegenteil beweisen =)
> Martin Luther hats etwas abgeschwächt - feinfein
> 
> ...


Das wäre mir neu, aber vielleicht fehlt mir da einfach der Wissensstand. Wie kann man sich denn Deiner Meinung nach freikaufen?


> Außerdem empfinde ich es etwas ungerecht - Gott vergibt allen.
> Also egal was ich mach, ob ich alle Gebote breche oder nicht komm ich in den Himmel und dort werde ich Hitler treffen?


Dass Gott alles und jedem vergibt habe ich nicht behauptet. Auch ist es für mich relativ schwer passende Argumente zu finden, da ich selbst weder Theologie studiert habe, noch sonst ein christliches Amt besetze und mein eigenes Wissen halt auch begrenzt ist. Die Frage mit H. war für mich in etwa wie wenn Du mich gefragt hättest wie man korrekt einen Bonsai-Baum pflanzt und wachsen lässt: natürlich habe ich meine eigene Theorie dazu, jedoch habe ich mich erst ein wenig umgehört/umgeschaut und nach anderen Meinungen gesucht bevor ich hier antworte. Daher möchte ich gerne von dieser Seite zitieren:

Vorbemerkung: Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher in wie weit sich die Forenregeln mit den folgenden Zitaten vereinbaren lassen. Sollten sie den Regeln widersprechen bitte ich äusserst um Entschuldigung, aber dann müssen wir vermutlich die Frage unbeantwortet lassen.



> Vielleicht diskutiert ihr die Frage einmal mit Euren Freunden oder Freundinnen: Glaubst Du, dass Hitler im Himmel ist?
> 
> _(Dass ich gerade Hitler gewählt habe, hat nicht viel zu bedeuten. Ich könnte auch einen anderen Menschen wählen, von dem bekannt ist, dass er großes Leid angerichtet hat. Aber bleiben wir der Einfachheit halber beim Adolf...) _
> Vielleicht sind einige der Menschen, mit denen ihr redet, der Auffassung, dass Gott nun einmal barmherzig ist - warum sollte er nicht Hitler gegenüber auch barmherzig sein? Vielleicht wird Er Hitler mit einem tiefen Seufzer sagen: "Okay, Adolf - drücken wir noch einmal ein Auge zu. Komm rein..."
> ...





> Wir kommen dem Begriff der Gerechtigkeit am besten näher, wenn wir schauen, wie Gerechtigkeit praktiziert wird. Zunächst muss Gerechtigkeit immer wieder hergestellt werden, weil der Mensch (oder die Gesellschaft oder die Natur) gelegentlich nicht von sich aus gerecht ist. Eine Mutter, die sieht, wie der große Bruder der kleinen Schwester das Eis wegnimmt und es selber isst, wird eingreifen und die gestörte Gerechtigkeit wieder herstellen, indem beim nächsten Mal das Schwesterchen ein Eis bekommt und der große Bruder eben nicht. So spürt der Bruder am eigenen Leib das, was er zuvor der Schwester angetan hat.
> Gerechtigkeit ist also mit einer Art Spiegel zu vergleichen, der die Folgen meines Tuns auf mich zurückwirft. Ohne den _Spiegel der Gerechtigkeit_ müssen die anderen die Folgen meines Tuns mittragen und oft genug darunter leiden. Das ist ungerecht - denn ich richte mein Handeln ja normalerweise so ein, dass ich von den positiven Folgen profitiere und die negativen Folgen die anderen zu tragen haben. Greift nun Mama ein - oder der Lehrer - oder der Staat - und hält mir den _Spiegel der Gerechtigkeit_ vor, so treffen die Folgen mich selbst. Ich muss das tragen, was ich verursacht habe. Ich spüre das Leid nun selbst, das ich anderen zugefügt habe.
> 
> Das ist gerecht, bzw. stellt die verletzte Gerechtigkeit wieder her. Und, davon müssen wir ausgehen - Gott ist gerecht.
> ...





> [...]Soweit zur Gerechtigkeit Gottes. Vermutlich sieht es so aus, dass wir alle vor diesem Spiegel sterben werden - oder lieber auf Gott verzichten, als uns diesem Horror auszusetzen.
> 
> Gibt es dann noch Hoffnung, überhaupt zu Gott zu kommen?





> Von uns aus gesehen - nein. Wir können nicht daran vorbei, uns selbst zu erkennen und das zu tragen, was wir verschuldet haben. Aber Gott weiß einen Weg - den Weg der göttlichen Barmherzigkeit.
> 
> Nicht das, was oben schon einmal vorgeschlagen wurde: Gott vergibt einfach. Nein - Gott kann nicht gegen sein eigenes Wesen handeln. Jede Liebe setzt Wahrheit und Selbsterkenntnis voraus. Gott kann keine Liebesgemeinschaft auf Betrug und Selbstbetrug aufbauen..
> 
> ...





> Nun klingt das allerdings so, als wenn Jesus alles getan hat - und wir deshalb einfach so in den Himmel hineinmarschieren können, wenn wir nur darauf vertrauen, dass Jesus sich schützend vor uns wirft, wenn wir in das Licht Gottes eintreten. Das allerdings hat nicht viel mit Liebe zu tun - zumindest nicht mit der Liebe zu Christus. Wer wirklich auf Christus vertraut, weil er ihn liebt, wird zumindest Schmerz verspüren, wenn er sieht, was Jesus tragen musste. Das Leid unserer eigenen Sünden ist uns genommen, damit wir Gott lieben können - aber diese Liebe leidet mit, wenn sie Christus leiden sieht.[...]
> Wäre ich der einzige Mensch auf der Welt - Jesus hätte alles das dennoch erlitten, um meine Schuld abzubüßen. Und deshalb, weil es nicht irgendein Leiden ist, sondern mein Leiden, Leiden für mich, darf ich die Augen nicht verschließen. Um meine Dankbarkeit zu diesem Jesus nicht erlahmen zu lassen, um die Größe seiner Tat zu begreifen, um seine Liebe zu erkennen, muss ich sehen, was er erlitten hat.
> 
> Das ist es, was wir verlernt haben, was wir nicht mehr begreifen, was unsere Kreuzwegandachten nicht mehr hergeben und was in unserer Kirche nicht mehr gepredigt wird: Ich habe verschuldet, was Jesus gelitten. Und obwohl ich es verdient hatte, so zu leiden, hat Jesus es an meiner Stelle getragen - aus Liebe zu mir, freiwillig.
> ...



Ich habe mir erlaubt die für die Leser hier vermutlich weniger interessanten Lesestellen auszukommentieren ([...]). Aber den ganzen Text kann man dort nachlesen.

Anmerkung zum Schluss: Das ist eine evangelische Betrachtungsweise, nach einer katholischen suche ich noch.


----------



## Davatar (16. April 2009)

So, hier noch die versprochene katholische Aussage. Informationsquelle hierbei ist der Katechismus der Katholischen Kirche



			
				Katechismus schrieb:
			
		

> IV Die Hölle
> 
> 
> 1033 Wir können nicht mit Gott vereint werden, wenn wir uns nicht freiwillig dazu entscheiden, ihn zu lieben. Wir können aber Gott nicht lieben, wenn wir uns gegen ihn, gegen unseren Nächsten oder gegen uns selbst schwer versündigen: „Wer nicht liebt, bleibt im Tod. Jeder, der seinen Bruder haßt, ist ein Mörder, und ihr wißt: Kein Mörder hat ewiges Leben, das in ihm bleibt" (1 Joh 3,14-15). Unser Herr macht uns darauf aufmerksam, daß wir von ihm getrennt werden, wenn wir es unterlassen, uns der schweren Nöte der Armen und Geringen, die seine Brüder und Schwestern sind, anzunehmen [Vgl. Mt 25,31-46]. In Todsünde sterben, ohne diese bereut zu haben und ohne die barmherzige Liebe Gottes anzunehmen, bedeutet, durch eigenen freien Entschluß für immer von ihm getrennt zu bleiben. Diesen Zustand der endgültigen Selbstausschließung aus der Gemeinschaft mit Gott und den Seligen nennt man „Hölle".
> ...




Zuletzt möchte ich nochmals auf eine frühere Aussage eingehen "Gott hat den Menschen erschaffen" (was impliziert dass er "schlecht gehandelt" hat). Dazu bin ich ebenfalls über eine interessante Aussage auf dieser Seite gestossen:


			
				Yseult schrieb:
			
		

> Gehen wir doch kurz zum Anfang, d.h. dem Mythos, der eigentlich erklären soll, was es damit auf sich hat: dem Sündenfall. Als Adam und Eva (unter Einfluss des Teufels) vom Baum der Erkenntnis assen, ging es nur oberflächlich um Ungehorsam gegenüber Gott. Tiefergelegen ging es um Freiheit. Es stand beiden frei es zu tun oder zu lassen. Danach folgt, was wir alle kennen: Vertreibung aus dem Paradies, die Bindung an die Materie ("unter Schmerzen sollt ihr gebären" etc.), Tod und Krankheit. Und dort sind wir nun, als Menschen. Gebunden an die Materie meint, wie Taju so schön schrieb: der Sünde ausgesetzt sein, der Versuchung Unrecht statt Recht zu tun, hoffnungslos unzulänglich und einfach nicht perfekt zu sein.
> Im römisch-katholischen Katechismus steht, dass jede Sünde ein Mangel an Vertrauen zu Gott sei. Also immer ein Mangel an Vertrauen in das Gute, das in jedem steckt, also auch das Göttliche in uns. Warum lügen wir? Weil nicht davon ausgehen, dass unser Gegenüber uns wohl gewollt reagiert, weil wir unsere eigene Unzulänglichkeit verbergen wollen etc. In diesem Sinne ist die Sünde immer eine Distanz zu Gott, eine Ferne zwischen uns uns dem Alleinen.
> Das und nichts anderes bezeichnet die Erbsünde. Das Wort ist auf Deutsch immer wieder Anlass für Missverständnisse, wie sie hier diskutiert werden. Suggeriert es nicht, dass wir die erste Sünde von Adam und Eva geerbt haben. Eine Sünde zu der wir nichts konnten und die sich uns entzieht, aber für die wir nun büssen? Auf Französisch beispielsweise lautet der Terminus technicus "Péché originel" also "Erste oder Ursprüngliche Sünde". Und dieser Ausdruck trifft es doch viel besser.
> Man sollte dabei auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren, was Metapher immer wieder zur Mythenbildung der Kulturen ausführt. Es sind Erklärungen für Ist-Zustände: namentlich warum der Mensch an sich Gutes tun will, und doch immer Zerstörung, Hass und Missgunst sät.


----------



## Zorkal (16. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Och man kann sich ja von seinen Sünden freikaufen.
> Die Kirche ist einfach nur ein großer Abzocker-Verein. Wer sich jetzt provoziert fühlt, solle mir bitte das Gegenteil beweisen =)
> Martin Luther hats etwas abgeschwächt - feinfein
> 
> ...


Ratzinger hat die Vorhölle doch abgeschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Gott vergibt dem, der um Vergebung bittet.
Nicht jedem.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ratzinger hat die Vorhölle doch abgeschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jau, Video auf der ersten Seite: "Andere sind für weniger in der Klapse gelandet." Und damit hat er absolut Recht.

Wie blöd kann man sein, zu glauben, man kann die Vorhölle abschaffen???


----------



## Haxxler (16. April 2009)

Naja etwas das nicht existiert kann man doch ruhig abschaffen. Ich könnte jetzt auch sagen ich schaffe alle Röbelfröbel mit Schnörkranz ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wie blöd kann man sein, zu glauben, man kann die Vorhölle abschaffen???


Bevor hier laut aufgeschrien wird sollte man sich zuerst mit der Frage vertraut machen was hier überhaupt gemeint ist:
In der mittelalterlichen Vorstellung war der Limbus (die Vorhölle) ein Ort, an dem ungetaufte Säuglinge nach dem Tod sowie gute Menschen kämen, die vor Christi Geburt lebten. Der 1992 veröffentlichte Katechismus erwähnt den Begriff dagegen nicht.

In vorab veröffentlichten Auszügen (also bevor das Statement von Ratzinger kam) hiess es, die Vorstellung des Limbus sei "zu streng". Der traditionelle Glaube an die Vorhölle - nie Teil der offiziellen Kirchenlehre - stelle eine "unzulässig eingeschränkte Sicht der Erlösung" dar, befindet das beratende Gremium in dem 41 Seiten langen Bericht. Die Theologen seien zu der Schlussfolgerung gelangt, "dass es theologische Grundlagen und ernst zu nehmende Liturgien gibt, die hoffen lassen, dass ungetaufte Säuglinge erlöst werden, wenn sie sterben".
In dem neuen Bericht heisst es, dass der Ausschluss von unschuldigen Babys aus dem Himmel nicht mit der besonderen Liebe Christi für Kinder vereinbar sei. Gott sei gnädig und wolle, dass alle Menschen erlöst werden.

Was bedeutet das nun? Der Papst bekennt/gibt zu/bekräftigt, dass die im Mittelalter aufgekommene Vorstellung ein Widerspruch zur Einstellung von Jesus gegenüber der Menschheit sei. Insofern wird ausgesagt, dass *vermutlich* keine Vorhölle existiert. Man bemerke "vermutlich". Sie wissens also auch nicht so genau, woher auch? Aber die Annahme, durch das Opfer Jesu würden ja die bereitwilligen Seelen erlöst werden lässt daraus schliessen dass es vermutlich einfach keine Vorhölle gibt.
Insofern sehe ich die Aussage als legitim an wenn man die Hintergründe berücksichtigt, völlig unabhängig davon ob man nun Katholik ist oder nicht.


----------



## Zorkal (16. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Jau, Video auf der ersten Seite: "Andere sind für weniger in der Klapse gelandet." Und damit hat er absolut Recht.
> 
> Wie blöd kann man sein, zu glauben, man kann die Vorhölle abschaffen???


Hagen Rether ist sowieso ein Riesentyp..."Der Papst wird zu dieser Entscheidung stehen"


----------



## Shinar (16. April 2009)

Eine wichtige Frage finde ich: wenn wir die Religion vollkommen abschaffen würden, würde der Mensch nicht eine neue Legitimierung für Unheil finden?


----------



## sTereoType (16. April 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Eine wichtige Frage finde ich: wenn wir die Religion vollkommen abschaffen würden, würde der Mensch nicht eine neue Legitimierung für Unheil finden?


würde er mit bestimmtheit, wie so oft hat dafür southpark schon eine gute episode(zweiteiler) geliefert^^


----------



## Shinar (16. April 2009)

Eine Frage bleibt trotzdem unbeantwortet und wird von Verfechtern der Schöpfungslehre oft gentutz: Gibt es eine Seele und wenn ja, wie konnte die durch die Evolution entstanden sein?


----------



## sTereoType (16. April 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Eine Frage bleibt trotzdem unbeantwortet und wird von Verfechtern der Schöpfungslehre oft gentutz: Gibt es eine Seele und wenn ja, wie konnte die durch die Evolution entstanden sein?


dafür benötigt es eine definition von seele . 
stell ich auch mal sone schicke frage für die gegenseite in denr aum: wenn gott alles geschaffen hat und somit laut bibel alles(universum etc) nur ca. 10k jahre alt ist, wieso sehen wir dann licht von sternen die schon millionenjahre alt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (18. April 2009)

Clamev schrieb:


> Und wer für "ich finde beides sollte angeboten werden weil ich ein Neosozialer braver Bürger ohne eigene Meinung bin" gestimmt hat ist ebenso ein Beweis das unser Bidlungssystem immer wieder versagt .



Full Ack! 

Schulen sollen Wissen bzw. den derzeitigen Wissensstand vermitteln; nicht irgendwelche unbeweisbaren Glaubensauffassungen. Evolutionstheorie ist ein Teil der modernen Biologie - die Schöpfungslehre hat dort keinen Platz, weil sie unwissenschaftlich ist und einen rein "philosophischen" Charakter hat[1]. 

Wissenschaftliche Theorien müssen verbindliche und damit nachprüfbare Voraussagen treffen (siehe Belege für eine alte Erde im Gegensatz zu den Aufbietungen der Kreationisten[2]). Das macht die "Schöpfungslehre" nicht; sie ist rein metaphysisch. Während die Wissenschaftsdisziplinen um objektivierbare und nachvollziehbare Erklärungen bemüht sind, steht hinter der "Schöpfungslehre" nur der nicht falsifizierbare Glauben an eine Gottheit. 

Das Zeug gehört bestenfalls in den Religionsuntericht, wo es schon zur Genüge gelehrt wird. In der Biologie oder sonstigem Unterrichtsstoff hat es rein gar nichts zu suchen.

Davon ab schließen die aktuellen Evolutionslehren natürlich keinen möglichen vorhandenen "Schöpfer" aus (wie auch; siehe "Falsifizierung"). "Glauben" in wie auch immer gearteter Richtung spielt nur keine Rolle in der Wissenschaft, weil die Beschreibungen universal und nachprüfbar sein müssen. Evolutionstheorie und Glauben kollidieren nur dort, wo eine fundamentalistische Auslegung der handelsüblichen Glaubensschriften jeglicher Ausprägung vorgenommen wird. 

Viele Gläubige sind übrigens mit dem Inhalt ihrer Religion nicht mal halbwegs vertraut. Die Bibel enthält z. B. zwei Schöpfungsberichte, die sich teilweise widersprechen ("Pflanze - Tiere - Mensch" im ersten Teil; "Mensch – Pflanzen – Tiere" in der Fortsetzung)[3]. Ein Teil der Fundamentalisten wie z. B. Werner Gitt[4] oder die "Experten" von "Wort und Wissen"[5] verschwenden einen Teil ihrer Zeit auf Erklärungsversuche, diese beiden "Berichte" unter einen Hut zu bringen. Gerade die letztgenannten versuchen seit Jahren, mit wissenschaftlichen Methoden eine "junge Erde" zu beweisen - was ihnen bisher allerdings nicht geglückt ist.

[1] Zur "Unwissenschaftlichkeit der Schöpfungslehre" siehe http://www.martin-neukamm.de/junker1_3.html
Vorsicht: Das ist keine Dampfplauderei, sondern braucht Aufmerksamkeit und ein paar Fremdwörterkenntnisse. Gleichzeitig wird dort erklärt, welchem Anspruch eine "wissenschaftliche Theorie" gerecht werden muß.
[2] Siehe http://waschke.de/
[3] Siehe "de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schöpfung#Sch.C3.B6pfungstexte_der_Genesis" -> Link in Browser kopieren; der Buffed-Redirect kommt mit Sonderzeichen nicht klar
[4] http://www.efg-hohenstaufenstr.de/download...gsberichte.html
[5] http://www.wort-und-wissen.de/


----------



## Edimasta (20. April 2009)

Es gibt einige interessante Ungereimtheiten in der Evolution des Menschen... besonders interessant ist, dass der Homo Sapiens, also der angeblich intelligente Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 plötzlich, einfach so, da war. Es gab keine lang andauernde Evolution, zumindest ist sie nicht nachweisbar - es war einmal der Neanderthaler, und plötzlich, ein paar tausend Jahre später, war der Homo Sapiens da. Schnipps.

Eine große Lücke die aufklafft und die bis Heute noch nicht geschlossen werden konnte. Natürlich gibt es Theorien dazu, aber diese werden leider ins Lächerliche gezogen...

btw. vermitteln Schulen schon lange nicht mehr das "aktuelle Wissen" sondern seit Jahrzehnten immer wieder den selben Stumpfsinn, der eigentlich schon teilweise veraltet ist. Was auch daran liegt, dass die Wissenschaft selbst an den alteingesessenen Dingen klammert wie verrückt und neuartige, andersartige Ansichten sofort als Lüge und Blödsinn ab tut... dabei hätten wir doch eigentlich schon längst aus unserer eigenen Geschichte etwas lernen sollen.

Ein weiterer interessanter Punkt - nimmt man die Evolutionsgeschichte und Entwicklung der Lebewesen auf der Erde und den "technischen" Fortschritt des Höhlenmenschen her, der in den zig tausenden Jahren sehr marginal bis gar nicht vorhanden war, so müssten wir Heute eigentlich noch immer in Höhlen, vielleicht Bambushütten wohnen, und Steinchen zurecht schnitzen - so wie es heutige Ureinwohner fernab der Zivilisation tun.

Wie also kam es dass plötzlich der Homo Sapiens da war und intelligente Techniken, Ackerbau, Viehzucht, Metallverarbeitung uvm... beherrscht hat, und sich Hochkulturuen wie im alten Sumer, oder wie die Maya, entwickelt haben? Aber einige Ureinwohnerstämme noch bis heute primitiv sind?

Abschließend kann ich nur sagen:

Retyi, Sitchin, Däniken lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (20. April 2009)

Edimasta schrieb:


> Wie also kam es dass plötzlich der Homo Sapiens da war und intelligente Techniken, Ackerbau, Viehzucht, Metallverarbeitung uvm... beherrscht hat, und sich Hochkulturuen wie im alten Sumer, oder wie die Maya, entwickelt haben? Aber einige Ureinwohnerstämme noch bis heute primitiv sind?



ALIIIIIIEENS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

edi ich mag dich ja noch von den tollen dk guides die du unteranderem geschrieben hast, aber wenn man sich die evolutionstheorie zur brust nimmt kann man so ziemlich alles was du grad als unlogisch betrachtest erklären und zwar durch den ZUFALL.(evolutions beruht auch nur auf zufällig mutierte dna-abschnitte etc). Durch zufall wird ein höhlenmensch irgendwannd as feuer entdeckt haben, durch zufall kann dann das fleisch mal reingefallen sein und immer so weiter. zumal handwerk nicht plötzlich da war sondern sich immer weiter herausgebildet hat. nehmen wir den speer. zunächst ein primitiv angespitzter holzstab der nichtmal als wurfwaffe benutzt werden kann, dann hat man einen spitzenstein dran befestigt weil man feststelle das, wenn man sich auf solch einen stein setzt, man sich verletzten kann. du siehst das eine führt zum nächsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sicherlich waren hochkulturen ihrer zeit weit vorraus, aber auch das lässt sich erklären in dem die bedingungen halt genau stimmten (rohstoffe nahrungsaufkommen etc).
und btw: ich hab einige däniken bücher als 15jähriger verschlungen(heute bin ich 19^^). damals fand ich sie gut und plausibel, aber heute merke ich erst was da teilweise für ein mist steht. man muss nur mal gucken was däniken für einen stand in der wissenschaft und unter seines gleichen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. April 2009)

Wenigstens bei Von Däniken bin ich mir zeimlich sicher, dass er Befürworter der Theorie der Beinflussung ausserirdischer Intelligenz ist oder war. Diese Theorie hat den Vorteil dass es einen plötzlichen Zivilsationsanstieg erklären würde und springt damit in ähnliche Kerben wie die Theorie der Beinflussung durch eine atlantische Kultur.

Allerdings ist die Frage nicht geklärt ob es tatsächlich diesen Sprunghaften Anstieg gegeben hat. Denn auch diese Theorie außerirdischer Einflussnahme bestreitet ja nicht das Vorhandensein der Evolution an sich, es sei denn sie wären seit 3,5 Milliarden alle paar 100000 Jahre wiedergekommen um in der DNA rumzupfuschen. Lücken in der Geschichte der Menschwerdung ergeben sich automatisch, da man durch Funde von Fossilien oder Kulturrückständen immer nur eine Momentaufnahme der menschlichen Geschichte erhält. Falls irgendwann mal Außerirdische auf der Erde landen und bei Ausgrabungen einerseits auf eine Lehmhütten, andererseits auf einen modernen Wolkenkratzer stossen stünden sie vor einem ähnlichen Problem. Sie könnten jetzt entweder davon ausgehen, dass es Zwischenstufen gab, die sie entweder noch nicht gefunden hatten oder bereits vernichtet wurden, oder sie nehmen an dass ein bestimmtes Ereignis zu diesem Sprunghaften Anstieg der baulichen Möglichkeiten gesorgt hat.

Dass der Homo Sapiens "plötzlich" den Neanderthaler abgelöst hat lässt sich im Grunde logisch erklären wenn man animmt das der Homo Sapiens aus Afrika in das Siedlungsgebiet des Neanderthalers eingedrungen ist und das ganze eben auf diese Region beschränkt. Das könnte durchaus innerhalb kurzer Zeit geschehen sein. Wenn man das ganze global bestrachtet kann man nicht mehr von "ein paar tausend Jahren" reden, da liegen dann schon eher "ein paar hundert tausend Jahre" dazwischen. Ich glaube die ersten Homo Sapiens Funde wurden auf ca 100000 Jahre datiert, während der Neanderthaler wohl schon über 500000 Jahre alt ist. Das ist genug Zeit um der Evolution Spielraum zu geben.

Also bleibt der plötzliche Anstieg der Technik. Auch hier zeigen Funde eher eine kontinuierliche Entwicklung. Erst Ackerbau, dann Viehzucht, Ton- und später die Metallverarbeitung. Das war nicht plötzich alles auf einmal da. Zumindest nicht wenn man es wieder global betrachtet.
Hochkulturen müssen meiner Meinung nach gewisse Grundvorraussetzungen haben. Erstmal muss der Lebensraum geignet sein um Landwirschaft zu ermöglichen, so waren zB die Ägypter durch den Nil begünstigt. Zudem muss natürlich auch noch eine Abkehr vom Jagen und Sammeln zu dieser Landwirtschaft und zur Viehzucht erfolgen. Zweitens muss eine Verstädterung erfolgen und sich Ballungsgebiete bilden. Drittens muss eine Regierung her, der sich eine große Anzahl Menschen unterordnen. Sind alle diese Faktoren vorhanden ist es wahrscheinlich dass sich eine Hochkultur entwickelt, sind nur eine oder gar keine dieser Faktoren gegeben, ist der andere Fall wahrscheinlicher. Das ist jetzt nur meine Theorie, die würde allerdings erklären weshalb nicht alle Menschen diese Stufe der Zivilisation erklommen haben, denn die Enstehung dieser Faktoren ist stark vom Zufall abhängig und nicht zwingend.


----------



## shadow24 (20. April 2009)

Edimasta schrieb:


> > Es gibt einige interessante Ungereimtheiten in der Evolution des Menschen... besonders interessant ist, dass der Homo Sapiens, also der angeblich intelligente Mensch
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edi ich mag dich ja noch von den tollen dk guides die du unteranderem geschrieben hast, aber wenn man sich die evolutionstheorie zur brust nimmt kann man so ziemlich alles was du grad als unlogisch betrachtest erklären und zwar durch den ZUFALL.(evolutions beruht auch nur auf zufällig mutierte dna-abschnitte etc).


Zufall widerspricht allerdings der Aussage mit Wissenschaft alles Mögliche erklären zu können ^^


> Durch zufall wird ein höhlenmensch irgendwannd as feuer entdeckt haben, durch zufall kann dann das fleisch mal reingefallen sein und immer so weiter. zumal handwerk nicht plötzlich da war sondern sich immer weiter herausgebildet hat. nehmen wir den speer. zunächst ein primitiv angespitzter holzstab der nichtmal als wurfwaffe benutzt werden kann, dann hat man einen spitzenstein dran befestigt weil man feststelle das, wenn man sich auf solch einen stein setzt, man sich verletzten kann. du siehst das eine führt zum nächsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich werf ja immer wieder gern die Behauptung in die Runde, dass 90% unserer heutigen Technologie für kriegerische Zwecke erfunden worden ist. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass man mit nem flachen, leicht abgerundeten Metallstück wunderbar jemand anderem auf den Kopf hauen konnte. Bis dann irgendjemand entdeckt hat, dass man diese tolle Waffe eigentlich auch als Bratpfanne verwenden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisher war auf jeden Fall die Menschheit immer dann am erfindungsreichsten wenns um ihr Überleben ging. In Zeiten der Not sucht man halt nach alternativen Möglichkeiten, in Zeit des Wohlstands eher weniger, bzw eher als Hobby als aus der Notwendigkeit heraus.


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich werf ja immer wieder gern die Behauptung in die Runde, dass 90% unserer heutigen Technologie für kriegerische Zwecke erfunden worden ist. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass man mit nem flachen, leicht abgerundeten Metallstück wunderbar jemand anderem auf den Kopf hauen konnte. Bis dann irgendjemand entdeckt hat, dass man diese tolle Waffe eigentlich auch als Bratpfanne verwenden kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das unterschreib ich gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immerhin nutzen wir beide gerade ebenfalls eine ursprüngliche erfindung des us militärs^^


----------



## Clamev (21. April 2009)

Der plötzliche Anstieg von Technik als wiederlegung der Evolution O.o
wart ihr auf der Sonderschule? Q.q



> die Wissenschaft selbst an den alteingesessenen Dingen klammert wie verrückt und neuartige, andersartige Ansichten sofort als Lüge und Blödsinn ab tut...


NC


----------



## spectrumizer (21. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Uh yeah wieder so ein Thread ... naja ... DIESMAL  halte ich mich mal raus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign

... Ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (21. April 2009)

Edimasta schrieb:


> Es gibt einige interessante Ungereimtheiten in der Evolution des Menschen... besonders interessant ist, dass der Homo Sapiens, also der angeblich intelligente Mensch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann solltest Du Dich erst einmal informieren. Der Neandertaler hat außer dem gemeinsamen Vorfahren ("Homo Erectus") wenig mit dem "Homo Sapiens" gemein; er ist eine Parallelentwicklung und kein Vorfahr. Im manchen Regionen existierten Neandertaler und Homo Sapiens parallel. Daß sich beide Arten vermischt haben, scheint durch DNA-Analyse ausgeschlossen.



> btw. vermitteln Schulen schon lange nicht mehr das "aktuelle Wissen" sondern seit Jahrzehnten immer wieder den selben Stumpfsinn, der eigentlich schon teilweise veraltet ist. Was auch daran liegt, dass die Wissenschaft selbst an den alteingesessenen Dingen klammert wie verrückt und neuartige, andersartige Ansichten sofort als Lüge und Blödsinn ab tut... dabei hätten wir doch eigentlich schon längst aus unserer eigenen Geschichte etwas lernen sollen.



Wissenschaft tut keinesfalls irgendeine wissenschaftlich fundierte Theorie als "Lüge und Blödsinn" ab - unbelegbares Geschwafel allerdings. "Andersartige Ansichten" müssen eben mehr sein als nur "Ansichten und Glaubensfragen". 



> Wie also kam es dass plötzlich der Homo Sapiens da war und intelligente Techniken, Ackerbau, Viehzucht, Metallverarbeitung uvm... beherrscht hat, und sich Hochkulturuen wie im alten Sumer, oder wie die Maya, entwickelt haben? Aber einige Ureinwohnerstämme noch bis heute primitiv sind?



Der Homo Sapiens war nicht "plötzlich" da; ebensowenig wie die "Hochkulturen". Technologischer Fortschritt ist an verschiedene Bedingungen gebunden (siehe z. B. Mittelalter, in dem der Fortschritt recht zäh vonstatten ging). Ackerbau entwickelte sich nicht "plötzlich"; sondern in unterschiedlichen Regionen zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten, wobei man bei der frühesten Form (Naher Osten) von einer Notwendigkeit ausgeht; nicht um einen plötzlichen Fortschritt. 



> Abschließend kann ich nur sagen:
> 
> Retyi, Sitchin, Däniken lesen
> 
> ...



Und sich das Hirn mit spekulativem Kram, für den sich keinerlei Belege finden lassen, vollkleistern? Es braucht keine Außerirdischen, um den Werdegang des Menschen zu erklären.


----------



## Clamev (21. April 2009)

du hast mein glauben an das gute für heute wieder hergestellt BimmBamm =)


----------



## BLITZD (22. April 2009)

> Schade das die wohl friedfertigste Religion (Buddhismus) am seltensten ist ...



Buddhismus ist AUCH eine Lebenseinstellung <.<


----------



## Night falls (22. April 2009)

> Buddhismus ist AUCH eine Lebenseinstellung <.<



Das unterscheidet sie massiv von allen anderen Religionen... durr durr
Eigentlich ist sie einfach eine Religion, wie alle anderen auch. Inwiefern man danach lebt kann man dann selber entscheiden.


----------



## Kurushimi (22. April 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> In einem Heftartikel habe ich gelesen, dass nur 60 % der Schweizer (in Deutschland ist der Prozentsatz etwas höher) an die Evolutionstheorie* glauben.



mit dem ersten satz hast du eigentlich schon das thema beendet. Bei der evolutionstheorie geht es nicht um "Glaube" und die schöpfungsgeschichte  ist reiner Glaube, da sie wissenschaftlich nicht verifizierbar ist. Glauben heisst nichts wissen und wissenschaft ist was wissen schafft.

daher haben beide themen miteinander nichts zu tun. wenn ich mir die "Kreationisten" in den usa und mittlerweile auch schon in anderen ländern angucken, wird mir schlecht. niemand hat was dagegen das die ihren sermon im religionsuntericht verzapfen, aber in naturwissenschaftlichen fächern hat gott erst was zu suchen, wenn er nach wissentschaftlichen gesichtspunkten beweisbar ist. was die vererbungslehre angeht, da gibts diverse versuche mit eintagsfliegen oder erbsen, die diese nachvollziehbar machen.


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2009)

Kurushimi schrieb:


> ...aber in naturwissenschaftlichen fächern hat gott erst was zu suchen, wenn er nach wissentschaftlichen gesichtspunkten beweisbar ist.


Wissenschaft ist im Grunde genommen die Um-/Niederschreibung der Einflüsse unserer Umwelt auf uns und unser tägliches Leben. Sie ist quasi die schriftliche Form der Dinge, die tagtäglich passieren. Insofern sofern Gott existieren würde wäre auch nicht auszuschliessen dass er eines Tages umschrieben werden kann (davon abgesehen ob unser menschliches Gehirn dazu überhaupt in der Lage wäre oder nicht).
Anders gesagt: Wissenschaft schliesst Religion nicht aus, Religion schliesst Wissenschaft ebenfalls nicht aus, dennoch sollte beides separat betrachtet werden.


----------



## Clamev (22. April 2009)

> Wissenschaft ist im Grunde genommen die Um-/Niederschreibung der Einflüsse unserer Umwelt auf uns und unser tägliches Leben. Sie ist quasi die schriftliche Form der Dinge, die tagtäglich passieren. Insofern sofern Gott existieren würde wäre auch nicht auszuschliessen dass er eines Tages umschrieben werden kann (davon abgesehen ob unser menschliches Gehirn dazu überhaupt in der Lage wäre oder nicht).


Das ist so.... ._.
MAL ERSNTHAFT WENN du die möglichkeit in Betracht ziehst einen CHristlichen gott würde existieren und du ERNSTHAFT daran glaubst man sollte ihn als teil des Lebens betrachten dan sollten wir aber auch Allah in Betracht ziehen.Ach und Buddha.Ach und Thor und Seth und Praios und den man im Mond und Einhörner und Kobolde und Drachen und....
In der WIssenschaft geht es wie du so scön beschrieben hast um die Dinge die TATSÄCHLICH passieren also solange Gott nicht auftaucht und ka was macht sollte er Igoriert werden.Genauso wie man wissenschaftlich andere Fabelwesen ignoriert.


> Wissenschaft schliesst Religion nicht aus, Religion schliesst Wissenschaft ebenfalls nicht aus


Doch tut es.
Religion->etwas glauben ohne beweise dafür zu haben 
Wissenschaft ->etwas wissen aufgrund expimenteller erfhrung bzw durch Logik erreichte schlussfolgerungen


----------



## sTereoType (23. April 2009)

@clamev
religion und wissenschaft schließen sich nicht wirklich aus. relihion ist nicht gleich die bibel sondern meint das man an etwas höheres glaubt . insofern kann es gut möglich sein das gott existieren könnte . wisenschaft widerspricht dem nicht sondern nur, das organische lebensformen nicht einfach mal so /"plopp") da waren sondern sich stetig weiterentwickelt haben (veränderbarkeit der arten) und wie gesagt, es gibt durch aus geistliche die die evo-theorie unterstützen. für sie ist die bibel halt ein leitfaden wie man sein leben gut lebt und nehmen es nicht wortwörtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. April 2009)

Clamev schrieb:


> Wissenschaft ->etwas wissen aufgrund expimenteller erfhrung bzw durch Logik erreichte schlussfolgerungen


Irgendwo stößt auch die Wissenschaft an ihre Grenzen. Und dann fängt auch dort der "Glauben" an. Mutmaßungen, Thesen, Dogmen.

Quantenphysik ist zB sowas. In dem Bereich sind die Ereignisse gleichzeitg nachweisbar und völlig unerklärlich. Tunneleffekte, Teilchenbeschleuniger.
Astrophysik auch. Höchst spekulativ und jenseits des Messbaren, komplett auf Thesen und Theorien beruhend, die bisher keiner nachweisen oder überprüfen kann. Aber dort halten sie auch an dem Glauben fest, dass man es irgendwann kann.

Das etablierte Weltbild der Naturwissenschaften hat seine Grundlagen genauso auf höchst spekulativen und dogmatischen Fundamenten errichtet.

Ich glaube unterm Strich kann man behaupten, dass sich religiöse und naturwissenschaftliche Dogmen ausgleichen. Keine von beiden kann im Endeffekt irgendwas beweisen. Und keine von beiden gibt nach. Empirische Wissenschaft erklärt immer das "Wie", aber das "Warum" bleibt ihnen genauso verborgen. Und Religion erklärt das "Warum", aber das "Wie" ist dort nebensächlich. Und da können sich beide gut ergänzen.

Ich denke der moderne und aufgeschlossene "Wissenschaftler" sollte weder das eine, noch das andere ausschließen. Beide Möglichkeiten in Betracht ziehen und daraus ein ganzheitliches Bild schaffen.

Experimente im spirituellen bzw. "religiösen" Bereich kann man ebenso machen. Nämlich indem man eine Reise nach innen antritt. Aber da kann man leider keine Messgeräte und keine dritten Personen als Beobachter und Zeugen mitnehmen.


----------



## Night falls (23. April 2009)

> Und Experimente im spirituellen bzw. "religiösen" Bereich kann man genauso machen. Nämlich indem man eine Reise nach innen antritt. Und da kann man leider keine Messgeräte und keine dritten Personen als Beobachter mitnehmen.



Knackpunkt. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es hierbei wohl eher ganz ganz stark um den spirituellen/esoterischen Bereich und weniger um den wirklich religiösen Bereich handelt, variieren die Ergebnisse dieser "Tests" von Proband zu Proband viel zu stark um irgendwelche Thesen zu belegen.



> Ich glaube unterm Strich kann man behaupten, dass sich religiöse und naturwissenschaftliche Dogmen ausgleichen.


Sehe ich beileibe nicht so.



> > Uh yeah wieder so ein Thread ... naja ... DIESMAL halte ich mich mal raus.
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat eh keiner geglaubt.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> [...] variieren die Ergebnisse dieser "Tests" von Proband zu Proband viel zu stark um irgendwelche Thesen zu belegen.


Naja, alle "Probanten" kommen hier meist zum gleichen Ergebniss: Offensichtlich gibts hinter dem sichtbaren äußeren mehr, als wie man oberflächlich vermuten mag. Was immer das auch ist. Nur kann es halt keiner empirisch nachweisen, da es an Messwerten mangelt und wohl auch immer mangeln wird. Das ist einfach ein Bereich, den jeder selber für sich erkunden und entdecken muss. Egal welchen Weg man da gehen mag.



> Sehe ich beileibe nicht so.


Ok. Nur wie schon geschrieben gibts einfach Grenzen, wo auch die Wissenschaft anfängt, zu glauben. Und wo jemand anfängt zu glauben, hört Empirik auf. In den Bereichen braucht man Thesen und Dogmen, auf die man sich stützt.
Und das ist ja auch völlig Ok und notwendig. Denn "Nur über das Unmögliche kommt man zum Möglichen." Nur ists halt so, dass viele einfach das "Unmögliche" von vornherein ausschließen oder ablehnen, auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2009)

Clamev schrieb:


> Das ist so.... ._.
> MAL ERSNTHAFT WENN du die möglichkeit in Betracht ziehst einen CHristlichen gott würde existieren und du ERNSTHAFT daran glaubst man sollte ihn als teil des Lebens betrachten dan sollten wir aber auch Allah in Betracht ziehen.Ach und Buddha.Ach und Thor und Seth und Praios und den man im Mond und Einhörner und Kobolde und Drachen und....
> In der WIssenschaft geht es wie du so scön beschrieben hast um die Dinge die TATSÄCHLICH passieren also solange Gott nicht auftaucht und ka was macht sollte er Igoriert werden.Genauso wie man wissenschaftlich andere Fabelwesen ignoriert.
> 
> ...


Zuerst mal vorneweg: ich glaube das ist das erste Mal dass ich mehr von Dir gelesen hab als ein Einzeiler, hatte schon gedacht das sei nicht möglich. Leider ist der Inhalt Deiner Aussage dennoch nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen. Zuerst versuchst Du durch einen fehlgegriffenen Vergleich das Thema ins Lächerliche zu ziehen (was idR bei einer Diskussion ein Killerkriterium sein kann, da Dich danach u.U. keiner mehr ernst nimmt) und dann argumentierst Du mit "Doch tut es"...erinnert an "Nein, doch, nein, doch, nein, doch, nein, doch..." Naja immerhin kommt zum Schluss noch eine Aussage über die man weiter diskutieren kann...
Aber um dennoch auf Deinen Vergleich einzugehen:
Würde Gott existieren würde gleichzeitig auch Allah existieren, da Allah ja Gott ist. Allah ist lediglich der Name, respektive die Bezeichung im Islam für Gott. So wie ein Christ "Gott" sagt, sagt ein Muslime eben "Allah".
Buddha hingegen ist eine andere Geschichte. Ich zitiere hierfür wiki:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Im Buddhismus versteht man unter einem Buddha ein Wesen, welches aus eigener Kraft die Reinheit und Vollkommenheit seines Geistes erreicht und somit eine grenzenlose Entfaltung aller in ihm vorhandenen Potentiale erlangt hat: vollkommene Weisheit (Prajna) und unendliches, gleichwohl distanziertes Mitgefühl (Karuna) mit allem Lebendigen. Er hat bereits zu Lebzeiten Nirvana verwirklicht und ist damit nach buddhistischer Überzeugung nicht mehr an den Kreislauf der Reinkarnation (Samsara) gebunden. Von „seinem“ Geist kann man eigentlich gar nicht sprechen, da der Buddhismus die Vorstellung eines Ich als fortdauernder, abgetrennter Entität verwirft. Das Erwachen ist von transzendenter Natur, mit dem Verstand des unerwachten, weltverhafteten Menschen nicht zu erfassen, ist „tief und unergründlich wie der Ozean“. Daher entzieht sich diese Erfahrung einer Beschreibung mit umgangssprachlichen oder auch wissenschaftlichen Begriffen. Ihre Qualität ist für Menschen, die diese Erfahrung nicht selbst gemacht haben, nicht nachzuvollziehen.


Ein Buddhist steht in stetigem Kreislauf des Lebens -> Geburt und Wiedergeburt. Wenn Du nun die vollkommene Erleuchtung oder auch das Nirwana erreichst trittst Du aus diesem Kreislauf aus. Deine Existenz auf diesem Planeten endet.
Hierbei stossen natürlich zwei Religionen in Konflikt. Zum Einen der christliche Glaube, der besagt dass man ein Leben hat dessen Ende zu Gott führt und zum Anderen der Buddhismus der besagt dass man unzählige Leben hat und erst mit der Vollendung des Lebens durch Nirwana das Leben aufhört. Somit erlischt unser Dasein und wir sind weg. Das sind zwei konkrete direkte Widersprüche. Insofern muss man wohl sagen: Würde Gott existieren wäre der Buddhismus ein Irrglaube. Würde eine Reinkarnation des Buddhismus existieren gäbe es keinen Gott. Das eine und das andere zusammen in dieser Form könnte es wohl nicht geben, es sei denn, Gott hätte zwei verschiedene Arten von Seelen erschaffen: die einen, die einmalig sind und am Schluss zu ihm zurückkehren und die anderen, die wiedergeboren werden und am Ende ihrer Reise verpuffen. Aber das ist jetzt nur eine alternative Möglichkeit von vielen ^^
Ebenso versteht sich: würde Gott existieren hätten die römischen/griechischen Götter selbstverständlich nicht existiert. Würden jedoch römische/griechische Götter existieren würde es Gott nicht geben. Ein "es gibt alles zusammen" ist von der Aussage der unterschiedlichen Religionen hinweg nicht möglich.
Und was Fabelwesen wie Kobolde und Einhörner mit der Diskussion hier zu tun haben kann ich mir auch nicht so ganz erklären...

[QUOTE date='23.04.2009, 01:13']Ich glaube unterm Strich kann man behaupten, dass sich religiöse und naturwissenschaftliche Dogmen ausgleichen. Keine von beiden kann im Endeffekt irgendwas beweisen. Und keine von beiden gibt nach. Empirische Wissenschaft erklärt immer das "Wie", aber das "Warum" bleibt ihnen genauso verborgen. Und Religion erklärt das "Warum", aber das "Wie" ist dort nebensächlich. Und da können sich beide gut ergänzen.[/QUOTE]Eine recht gute Beschreibung, wie ich finde.


----------



## Night falls (23. April 2009)

> Ok. Nur wie schon geschrieben gibts einfach Grenzen, wo auch die Wissenschaft anfängt, zu glauben. Und wo jemand anfängt zu glauben, hört Empirik auf. In den Bereichen braucht man Thesen und Dogmen, auf die man sich stützt.
> Und das ist ja auch völlig Ok und notwendig. Denn "Nur über das Unmögliche kommt man zum Möglichen." Nur ists halt so, dass viele einfach das "Unmögliche" von vornherein ausschließen oder ablehnen, auf beiden Seiten.



Natürlich gibt es die, und das hab ich niemals bestritten, aber bei deiner Aussage, dass sich religiöse und naturwissenschaftliche Dogmen ausgleichen, gehe ich einfach nicht d'accord mit dir.
Du wirfst der Wissenschaft vor, das "Warum" nicht erklären zu können, und meinst die Religion würde das tun. Die 1000enden Religionen die das "Warum" erklären möchten, sind sich da aber alle nicht unbedingt einig. Wenn man nicht als Axiom hinstellt, dass alles einen tieferen Sinn haben MUSS, könnte man die Theorie des wissenschaftlichen "Zufalls" auch als gleichberechtigte Erklärung für das "Warum" hinstellen, womit dein Argument eigentlich wieder hinfällig wäre. 
Es ist einfach Fakt, dass für die Religion NUR der menschliche Glaube und keinerlei nachprüfbare Fakten sprechen. Wenn ihr das akzeptieren würdet hätte ich absolut kein Problem (gegen Gläubige hab ich ja nichts), aber sobald ihr anfangt die Wissenschaft unlogischer zu machen als sie ist, oder die Religion rationaler als sie ist, fühl ich mich provoziert - Das ist dann nämlich einfach wieder Missionierungsarbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (23. April 2009)

Ich glaub an keine von den Theorien. Schon garnicht glaub ich an Gott oder sowas.
Ich glaube nur an mich selbst und an das was ich sehe.
Es gibt einfach zu viele Theorien, unter anderem auch "wilde" Theorien wie die folgende:
Manche sagen wir seien sogar ein Experiment Außerirdischer Lebensformen. Um dies zu begründen liegen folgende märchenhafte Darstellungen vor, die genauso Absurd klingen, wie die Texte der Bibel:

- In den alten Epochen der Menschheit waren sog. "Götter" anwesend, für die das Volk Pyramiden gebaut haben. Sprich Götter wie "Ra" der Sonnengott oder Anubis, Horus usw.
  Dazu gehören noch die griechischen Mythologien wie Zeus und Thor, die Akropolis, die "Säulengebäude" und das Walhalla, das eher von den nordischen Mythologien stammt, sprich Götter wie z.B. Odin.

- In der Evolutionsgeschichte der Menschen war es damals so gewesen, wenn man diese schon Science Fictionhafte Story beschreibt, dass der Homos Erektus, also der Vorfahre des Homo Sapiens (heute Mensch) der eigentliche Mensch war, dessen Lebenserwartung maximal von 25-30 Lebensjahren ging. Diese Außerirdischen Lebensformen, versklavten die Menschen um Ressourcen oder dergleichen abzubauen. Da der Homos Erektus nicht dem profitablen Sklaven entsprach, kreuzten die Aliens ihre Gene mit denen des Homo Erektus und schufen somit den Homo Sapiens, ein Weltklasse Produkt, welches sich als hervoragend herausstellte.

- Was diese Aliens aber nicht sahen war, dass dieser Homo Sapiens einen enormen Fortpflanzungstrieb besaß und somit verloren die einstigen Götter die Kontrolle über die Menschheit und verließen die Erde. Vielleicht beobachten sie uns, vielleicht auch nicht.

Zumindest würde man hier einen etwas klareren Zusammenhang finden, mit den alten Epochen und den Göttern. Vor allem den Bau der Pyramiden, welches ich immer noch für Unmöglich halte, das die Menschen damals mit ihrer Technik solche Bauwerke erschufen. Ob mit Seilzug, feuchten "Ziehstraßen", oder tausend Mann an einem Stein, ich kann mir das nicht erklären. Da waren andere Mächte bzw. Technologien am Werke.

Wie dem auch sei, diese Theorie klingt für mich genauso weit hergeholt wie die Geschichten der Bibel oder von anderen Religiösen Vereinen. Man kann da viel Rätseln und munkeln, wir leben im Jetzt und nicht im Damals, und es gibt einfach viel zu viele Schaudergeschichten, die dem Einzelnen präsentiert wird, als das man alle glauben kann oder irgendwo das Richtige rauspicken könnte.

mfg 

Schachtel


----------



## Night falls (23. April 2009)

Diese Theorie wurde hier im Thread bereits auf der letzten Seite von Edimasta ins Spiel gebracht, der offensichtlich selber daran glaubt...


----------



## sTereoType (23. April 2009)

für meinen teil glaube ich an außerirdischen einfluss, aber ganz anderer art: nämlich an die panspermien theorie. einen vermeindlichen beweis für solche eine theorie könnte der rote regen in indien gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Ich glaub an keine von den Theorien. Schon garnicht glaub ich an Gott oder sowas.
> Ich glaube nur an mich selbst und an das was ich sehe.


Eines Tages hast Du nen Autounfall und erblindest. Glaubst Du dann an nichts mehr? Oder nur noch an Dich? Oder nur noch an das, was Du hörst? Ich hoffe nicht letzteres, denn dann wäre es recht leicht Dich aus dem Konzept zu werfen.


----------



## DieSchachtel (23. April 2009)

Welches Konzept? Wenn ich erblinden sollte, dann war es das Schicksal. Mit dem "glauben nur an was ich sehe" mein ich das ich nur an das Glaube was ich wahrnehme und erlebt habe und nicht an Dinge, die ich nicht selbst erlebt habe oder die andere erzählen. Ich glaube wenn dann nur an etwas, wo es wirklich Schlagfeste Beweise gibt und kein Unsinn, so wie es die Bibel erzählt. Woher wollen all die Gläubigen wissen, dass das stimmt, was dieses "große Buch" erzählt? Woher will man wissen ob Jesus von Nazareth wirklich existiert hat und vor allem, woher soll man wissen das Gott wirklich existiert, wenn bisher noch kein von uns bekanntes Lebewesen diesen "Gott" jemals gesehen, gehört oder sonst was in einer art erlebt hat? Die Welt ist natürlich voller Geheimnisse, aber die Menschen die an Gott glauben und nach einem Leben nach dem Tode, diese glauben nur an eine Illusion die nicht Beweiskräftig genug ist. Diese Menshen glauben an etwas das nicht existiert, nur um sich die Angst vom Sterben zu nehmen. Ich persönlich war schon 2x klinisch Tod und ich habe nichts gesehen, kein weißes Licht, kein Tunnel, nichts, nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm, denn das ist das wahre Ende eines Lebens. Danach kommt nichts mehr, man wird vergessen, man existiert und lebt nicht mehr, man ist einfach "weg vom Fenster". Alles andere ist reine Blasphemie. Jeder Mensch hat aber das Recht an das zu glauben woran er mag. Aber ein Mensch sollte ebenfalls in der Lage sein, Lügen von Wahrheit unterscheiden zu können.


----------



## Night falls (23. April 2009)

> Woher will man wissen ob Jesus von Nazareth wirklich existiert hat



Da muss ich dich leider bremsen... Man kann es unter anderem aus den Aufzeichnungen des zeitgenössischen römischen Senators Tacitus entnehmen. Auferstehung und co. stehen da aber natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Welches Konzept? Wenn ich erblinden sollte, dann war es das Schicksal. Mit dem "glauben nur an was ich sehe" mein ich das ich nur an das Glaube was ich wahrnehme und erlebt habe und nicht an Dinge, die ich nicht selbst erlebt habe oder die andere erzählen. Ich glaube wenn dann nur an etwas, wo es wirklich Schlagfeste Beweise gibt und kein Unsinn, so wie es die Bibel erzählt.


Auch hier sollte man mindestens soviel Respekt beweisen um eine Religion nicht als Unsinn abzustempeln.



> Woher wollen all die Gläubigen wissen, dass das stimmt, was dieses "große Buch" erzählt? Woher will man wissen ob Jesus von Nazareth wirklich existiert hat und vor allem[...]


Warum sollte man generell glauben was in einem Buch steht? Warum sollte ich glauben dass es mal Römer gegeben hat wenn in Rom heute nur Italiener leben? Warum sollte ich glauben dass die Pyramiden von den Urahnen der Ägypter gebaut worden sind? Vielleicht wurden die ja erst vor 200 Jahren gebaut? Natürlich kann man verleugnen was in Büchern steht, nur steht man dann recht schnell recht einsam da auf unserem Planeten.



> [...], woher soll man wissen das Gott wirklich existiert, wenn bisher noch kein von uns bekanntes Lebewesen diesen "Gott" jemals gesehen, gehört oder sonst was in einer art erlebt hat?


Das alte, sowie das neue Testament sind voll von Menschen, die Gott gehört, erlebt und zT sogar durch ein Medium gesehen haben. Da ist dann halt die Frage ob Du diesen Aussagen Glauben schenkst oder nicht.



> Die Welt ist natürlich voller Geheimnisse, aber die Menschen die an Gott glauben und nach einem Leben nach dem Tode, diese glauben nur an eine Illusion die nicht Beweiskräftig genug ist. Diese Menshen glauben an etwas das nicht existiert, nur um sich die Angst vom Sterben zu nehmen.


Auch hier wieder eine sehr intollerante Aussage. Ausserdem existiert Gott für einen Gläubigen nicht nur im Tod, sondern auch im Leben. Daher glaubt man nicht einfach nur um keine Angst mehr vor dem Tod zu haben, sondern sich auch im Leben stärken zu lassen. Aber das ist schwer zu erklären.



> Ich persönlich war schon 2x klinisch Tod und ich habe nichts gesehen, kein weißes Licht, kein Tunnel, nichts, nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm, denn das ist das wahre Ende eines Lebens. Danach kommt nichts mehr, man wird vergessen, man existiert und lebt nicht mehr, man ist einfach "weg vom Fenster".


Nunja, einerseits zweifle ich Deine Aussagekraft an, andererseits besteht die Frage inwifern man klinisch tot sein mit tatsächlich tot sein vergleichen kann. Aber da wären wir ja wieder beim Glauben...



> Alles andere ist reine Blasphemie.


*hust* Blasphemie = Gotteslästerung



> Jeder Mensch hat aber das Recht an das zu glauben woran er mag. Aber ein Mensch sollte ebenfalls in der Lage sein, Lügen von Wahrheit unterscheiden zu können.


Durchaus, da stimm ich Dir zu.


----------



## sTereoType (23. April 2009)

du warst zweimal klinisch tot und du schaffst es noch zusammenhänge zu bilden? oO


----------



## DieSchachtel (23. April 2009)

Nur weil man 2x von den Toten wieder auferstanden ist, heißt es noch lange nicht das ich einen Weg habe. Das Gehirn nimmt spätestens nach 2 Minuten des Todes enormen Schaden, alles davor hält sich in Grenzen. Es ist klar, dass viele Menschen unter uns auch nicht meine Aussagen ganz nachvollziehen können oder gar respektieren. Aber bei all dem was z.B. die Katholische Kirche in den letzten Jahrhunderten angerichtet hat, bekommt diese von mir keinen einzigen Krümel Respekt, sondern eher noch nen Haufen Gotteslästerung dazu, wenn es sein muss. Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen das man für Gotteslästerung strafbar gemacht werden kann^^ Oder seh ich das anders? Ist nen Jurist unter uns?^^


----------



## sTereoType (23. April 2009)

also ich hab mir eben mal die kriterien für klinisch tot (auch Hirntod) angeguckt und laut dieser dürftest du keine zweites mal erlebt haben also laber mal keinen mist und falls doch, denkst du dann nicht das du wohl doch soetwas wie nen schutzengel hattest?
btw: nur nochmal da das jetzt bei mir nicht so raus komtm, aber ich glaub auch nicht an gott


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen das man für Gotteslästerung strafbar gemacht werden kann^^ Oder seh ich das anders? Ist nen Jurist unter uns?^^


Nein, die Frage ist auch nicht ob Du Dich strafbar machst oder nicht sondern ob Du in einem Thread ernst genommen werden willst oder nicht, in dem Leute mitschreiben und -lesen, die eine andere Meinung vertreten als Du. Wenn Du Dich nun über ihre Meinung lustig machst (was Gotteslästerung in dem Falle darstellt) solltest Du auch nicht unbedingt erwarten dass man Dir gegenüber Respekt äussert. Das hat nichts direkt mit dem Thema zu tun sondern ist eine Grundsatzfrage in Threads oder Diskussionen allgemein.

Ah und bezüglich freier Meinungsäusserung hab ich erst heute Morgen wieder in der Zeitung nen Artikel gelesen. In unseren "westlich orientierten" Ländern darfst Du Deine Meinung gegenüber fremden, sowie Deiner eigenen Religion durchaus äussern ohne mit juristischen Konsequenzen rechnen zu müssen. Dass sich religionsangehörige Personen aber beleidigt fühlen werden, damit solltest Du durchaus rechnen.
Und wenn man jemanden beleidigt...naja...da kommts dann idR auf die Person an wie sie reagiert. Die einen kontern verbal, die andern ignorieren, dritte schlagen zu,... das ist dann halt Dein persönliches Risiko das Du eingehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Man kann sich auch über nen Fussballverein lustig machen und dann schauen was passiert, ist genau das selbe Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (23. April 2009)

Ohwei, das hab ich ja ganz überlesen:



> Ich persönlich war schon 2x klinisch Tod



Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Pics or it never happened.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Es ist einfach Fakt, dass für die Religion NUR der menschliche Glaube und keinerlei nachprüfbare Fakten sprechen. Wenn ihr das akzeptieren würdet hätte ich absolut kein Problem (gegen Gläubige hab ich ja nichts), aber sobald ihr anfangt die Wissenschaft unlogischer zu machen als sie ist, oder die Religion rationaler als sie ist, fühl ich mich provoziert - Das ist dann nämlich einfach wieder Missionierungsarbeit


Sorry, aber wenn du das Thema so weit an dich ranlässt, dass du dich davon provoziert und in solchen Argumenten angegriffen und "missioniert" fühlst, liegt die Ursache davon ganz allein bei dir und in dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genauso könnte man nämlich der atheistischen Wissenschaftslehre "Missionierungsarbeit" vorwerfen, nur auf anderer Ebene. Und das war eigentlich auch der Kernpunkt, den ich verdeutlichen wollte: Weder Wissenschaft, noch Religion können letztendlich Beweise liefern. Der Atheist glaubt genauso wie der Kirchengänger. Nur jeder auf seiner eigenen Ebene.
Wissenschaft baut ab einem gewissen Punkt eben genauso auf Fundamenten auf, die sich auf Annahmen, Glauben und Thesen stützen, woraus Dogmen entstanden sind und die keiner beweisen kann. Das ist genauso "Fakt". Daher Pattsituation und Ausgleich.



Night schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht als Axiom hinstellt, dass alles einen tieferen Sinn haben MUSS, könnte man die Theorie des wissenschaftlichen "Zufalls" auch als gleichberechtigte Erklärung für das "Warum" hinstellen, womit dein Argument eigentlich wieder hinfällig wäre.


Was ist denn ein "wissenschaftlicher Zufall"? In der Physik und anderen empirischen Forschungsbereichen wirst du, wenn du tief genug vordringst, die Aussagen finden, dass Zufall inexistent ist. "Zufall" bedeutet - von wissenschaftlichem Standpunkt gesehen - "Ursache unbekannt", woraus sich dann Theorien und Thesen bilden, die einen "Glauben" ableiten.

Und es gibt auch viele spirituelle und religiöse Abhandlungen, die das Thema sehr nachvollziehbar, wissenschaftlich und logisch angehen. Zum Beispiel das ganze aus den östlichen Regionen, speziell Indien und die "vedischen Schriften."
Nur ist da wieder das "Problem", dass du derjenige bist, der da gleichzeitig der Wissenschaftler, Probant und das Messwerkzeug ist.

Und wie Davatar im Thema "Wie entsteht unser Denken" zum Punkt "tieferer Sinn", auf ein Argument von ToNk-PiLs geantwortet hat:





Davatar schrieb:


> Nunja wenn Du argumentierst jemand der an Gott glaubt hätte Angst davor, dass sein Leben *keinen höheren Sinn haben könnte* (und ich sage bewusst könnte), könnte ich genauso argumentieren, dass Du im Gegenzug einfach davor Angst hast, dass Dein Leben *tatsächlich einen höheren Sinn haben könnte* [...]


Sehr treffend. Pattsituation - Ausgleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (23. April 2009)

Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Pics or it never happened.  

lol willste Bilder davon? Aha, ich verstehe. Ich dokumentier mein gesamtes Leben auf Bildern und Videos so wie es nur geht...naja.
Ich hab mich bis jetzt über niemanden lustig gemacht^^ Jeder soll an das glauben woran er will. Mir ist ja klar, dass meine Meinung niemand teilen kann oder sonst in irgendeiner Form respektiert. Ist mir auch egal. Aber Fakt ist, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der diverse Schicksale erlebt hat und ich bin auch nicht der einzige Vertreter meiner Meinungen.
Was das 2x Tod anbelangt, vielleicht hab ich eine art Schutzengel gehabt, kann ja sein. Nur ich glaube nicht an Schutzengel^^ Ich denke mal, es war einfach nur Glück. Darin kann man wenigstens ausgezeichnet Glück definieren. Manche haben Glück und gewinnen im Lotto, manche haben Glück und überleben nur knapp irgendwelche Unfälle, so wie ich.
Aber das ganze hier driftet ab. Back to Topic.
Evolution hin oder her, die wirkliche Wahrheit wird wohl niemand von uns hier erfahren...

mfg


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Man kann sich auch über nen Fussballverein lustig machen und dann schauen was passiert, ist genau das selbe Beispiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Respekt vor deinen Ausführunge Davatar.wie üblich sehr fundiert und intelligent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber das ist ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel...nicht das das Schachtel noch nachahmt
überleg mal was passiert wenn ein Atheist zu einem Christen sagt:dein Glaube ist sch...wenn er es einem echten Christen sagt,wird wohl ausser verbalen Ausbrüchen nicht viel passieren
jetzt überleg mal was passiert,wenn Z.B.ein Schalker nach einem gewonnen Spiel zu einem Dortmunder sagt:euer Verein ist sch...
da ist doch der 3.klinische Tod vorprogrammiert...


----------



## Pymonte (23. April 2009)

Gott ist ein Fraktal und da er Perfekt ist kennt er weder Gnade noch braucht er einen göttlichen Plan. In unseren Augen wäre er der reine Zufall... Stillstand und Aktivität in einem. Usw usw usw. Wenn man das Thema ALLMÄCHTIGER Gott (westl. Glaubenslehre) mal philosophisch betrachtet ist es echt interessant, religilös betrachtet ist es eher Lame.

Ich studiere Biologie, tendiere daher zur modernen Evolutionstheorie. (Darwinismus ist ja auch schon überholt). Dennoch macht man sich Gedanken. Nicht unbedingt, weil man religiös ist, sondern eher weil es in der Natur des Menschen liegt. Warum sollte Gott vergeben? Warum sollte er Gütig sein? Warum Gut oder Böse? Usw. Solche Fragen finde ich sehr interessant. Auch kann man, alles in allem sagen: Selbst wen wir die Mächte dieses Universums meistern, schließt das noch lange ein göttliches Wesen nicht aus. Denn wenn ein Gott soweit über der Physik steht, wie wir es uns vorstellen (Gott muss ja an sich nichtmal ein Wesen sein oder eine Entität. Geschweige denn Allmächtig... aber das ist ja nicht Grundlage dieser Diskussion), dann ist er für uns unerreichbar, unvorstellbar. Genauso kann es auch keinen Gott geben...

Ein Gott kann an auf jedenfall nie nachgewiesen werden, denn in dem Moment wo das geschieht verliert er seine "Göttlichkeit" und Allmacht (wenn man Gott nachweisen kann, ist er nicht perfekt oder allmächtuig, er hätte ein "Erkennungsmerkmal" usw. Ein "echter Gott(hach wie paradox) müsste sich offenbaren... und dazu hat er keinen Grund).

Ich glaube also, das es etwas gibt. Ich werde es nicht anbeten, nur weil es 'über mir' stehen könnte. Ich werde es nicht fürchten, da meine Furcht ihm vermutlich nichts bedeutet. Wenn es ihn gibt, wärs sicherlich interessant ihn mal zu treffen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rein aus wissenschaftlichen Interesse. Aber primär glaube ich an Wissenschaft und Forschung (auch wenn diese mich manchmal an der Menschheit zweifeln lässt). Denn sie ist weltlich und ermöglicht uns alle Vorteile und Annehmlichkeiten. 

Über Gott nachzudenken ist wie über das Nachdenken zu grübeln. Jeder kann nachdenken, aber wie es geht und wie man es genau macht, das wird man wohl nie verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Religionen mögen viel falsch gemacht haben, aber sie waren die 1. Instanz die soziale und menschliche Regeln verallgemeinert haben und sie als Allgemeingut präsentierten. Diese Errungenschaften sollte man honorieren, denn auch unsere Staatssysteme basieren auf ihren Ideen und Ideologien.

Ob Kondome allerdings frevlerisch sind wage ich zu bezweifeln. So eine Kleinkariertheit spricht nicht für die Religion(en).


----------



## Night falls (23. April 2009)

> lol willste Bilder davon? Aha, ich verstehe. Ich dokumentier mein gesamtes Leben auf Bildern und Videos so wie es nur geht...naja.



Nein, du verstehst offensichtlich nicht.



> Was ist denn ein "wissenschaftlicher Zufall"? In der Physik und anderen empirischen Forschungsbereichen wirst du, wenn du tief genug vordringst, die Aussagen finden, dass Zufall inexistent ist.



Nein - Zufall ist (noch) nicht inexistent. Falls das einmal der Fall sein sollte, wäre Forschung obsolet.

Was den Bereich der Entstehung des Universums angeht, ist euer Gott einfach nur ein Gott der Lücken. Was das tägliche Leben angeht, kann ich keine Aussagen über Gott machen. (Außer, dass ich nicht an ihn glaube)



> Sorry, aber wenn du das Thema so weit an dich ranlässt, dass du dich davon provoziert und in solchen Argumenten angegriffen und "missioniert" fühlst, liegt die Ursache davon ganz allein bei dir und in dir. wink.gif



Ich erinner dich mal an dein gebrochenes Versprechen von letzter Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2009)

@Pymonte: guter beitrag


----------



## sTereoType (23. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Nein, du verstehst offensichtlich nicht.


muss auch schwer sein wenn das hirn schon 2 mal seine komplette leistung eingestellt hat und von alleine(ohne einen frankenstein) plötzlich wieder anfängt mitzuspielen.


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> [...](ohne einen frankenstein)[...]


Frankenstein ist ja ebenfalls eine interessante Thematik. Nehmen wir an mir gelänge es aus leblosen Objekten ein intelligentes Wesen zu erschaffen. Würde es mich dann unter Umständen nicht auch als Gott sehen? Was wäre jedoch wenn ich ihm erklären würde dass ich zwar in der Lage war, es zu schaffen, aber genauso sterblich bin wie mein Objekt und dass ich nicht sagen kann was mich geschaffen hat? Oder noch schlimmer dass ich ihm erklären würde ich sei aus der Ursuppe entstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie intelligent müsste es dann sein um es als ebenbürtig zu betrachten? Müsste ich quasi selbst einen Menschen mit menschlichem Verstand formen können um es als ebenbürtig betrachten zu können? Oder wäre es nicht nachwievor lediglich meine persönliche Schöpfung, obwohl es die selben Stärken und Schwächen hätte wie ich (als Mensch), nur dass es von mir erschaffen worden ist?
Naja, ich bin lieber kein Frankenstein und erschaffe Menschen auf üblichem Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (23. April 2009)

> Naja, ich bin lieber kein Frankenstein und erschaffe Menschen auf üblichem Weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aus Lehm und Rippen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2009)

Bit der "Bienchen und Blümchen"-Methode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (23. April 2009)

Oooooh, i see what you did there  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (23. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Frankenstein ist ja ebenfalls eine interessante Thematik. Nehmen wir an mir gelänge es aus leblosen Objekten ein intelligentes Wesen zu erschaffen. Würde es mich dann unter Umständen nicht auch als Gott sehen? Was wäre jedoch wenn ich ihm erklären würde dass ich zwar in der Lage war, es zu schaffen, aber genauso sterblich bin wie mein Objekt und dass ich nicht sagen kann was mich geschaffen hat? Oder noch schlimmer dass ich ihm erklären würde ich sei aus der Ursuppe entstanden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


interessante idee und in der tat ist das garnicht weit hergeholt. als ich mal gelangweilt bei meinem zahnarzt war, hab ich mir mal  nen spiegel(die zeitschrift) über experimente nahe zur grenze zu gott gelesen. unteranderem war dort auch ein (noch) theoretisches experiment das auf dem papier schon funktioniert, aber praktisch noch arbeit bedarf. darum ging es eine art fettbakterium künstlich zuschaffen das sich ab dem punkt seiner erschaffung selbst am leben erhält durch stoffaustausch. laut nasa wär das die definition von leben. von da ist es nicht weit zu deiner kreatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Zum Thema Kirche etc. ein interessantes Gespräch zwischen Peter Sloterdijk, einem recht bekannten Philosophen, und Walter Kardinal Kasper, einem Vertrauten des Papstes...

Ich verlinke es nur, weils seeehr lang ist. Aber WIRKLICH interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.zeit.de/2007/07/Glaube-Interview


----------



## Clamev (23. April 2009)

Okay also wo fang ich an 


> Ich glaube unterm Strich kann man behaupten, dass sich religiöse und naturwissenschaftliche Dogmen ausgleichen.


Nein tun sie nicht.Da wissenschaft auch mit Theorien arbeitet allerdings diese sofort als nichtig erklärt wird bzw von einer anderen ersetzt wird sobald diese wiederlegt werden kann.deswegen hat sich die Wissenschaft auch entwickelt.
Religiöse dogmen werden hingenommen so wie sie sind.
@Stereotype
Guter Punkt.Allerdings macht es für mich keinen Sinn wenn man alles erklären kann einen möglichen Gott dazuzudichten


> Ebenso versteht sich: würde Gott existieren hätten die römischen/griechischen Götter selbstverständlich nicht existiert. Würden jedoch römische/griechische Götter existieren würde es Gott nicht geben. Ein "es gibt alles zusammen" ist von der Aussage der unterschiedlichen Religionen hinweg nicht möglich.
> Und was Fabelwesen wie Kobolde und Einhörner mit der Diskussion hier zu tun haben kann ich mir auch nicht so ganz erklären...


Mein Argument war das wenn man den christlichen Gott als möglichkeit in Betracht zieht man auch alle anderen haltlosen Theorien (wie die von Fabelwesen) miteinbeziehen müsste.

Zum Thema Blasphemie:
Einige Islamische Statten wie syrien,Ägypten,Iran machen sich in der UNO dafür stark das die diffamierung von Religion strafbar wird.


> Ich glaub an keine von den Theorien. Schon garnicht glaub ich an Gott oder sowas.
> Ich glaube nur an mich selbst und an das was ich sehe.
> Eines Tages hast Du nen Autounfall und erblindest. Glaubst Du dann an nichts mehr? Oder nur noch an Dich? Oder nur noch an das, was Du hörst? Ich hoffe nicht letzteres, denn dann wäre es recht leicht Dich aus dem Konzept zu werfen.


Doofe Sache aber ich glaube dasselbe.
Cogito ergo sum.Das einzige dessen ich mir sicher sein kann ist das ich existiere.Alles andere nehmen meine Sinne war und da ich weis das meine Sinne im großem Masse ungenau sind kann ich mir der existenz meiner umwelt nicht sicher sein.

Ach ja wenn wir schon bei persönlicher Meinung sind.
Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt scheiß egal ob jemand glaubt das wir wieder geboren werden,in den Himmel kommen oder was was ich.
Solange er das bei sich behält.Den sobald jemand versucht seine eigenen Phantasien anderen Leuten aufzudrücken hab ich ein Problem damit.
Vor allem wenn diese Phantasie für einige Menschen sich nachteilig auswirkt.
und um den Kreis zum eigentlichen Topic zurückzuführen:
Evolution oder Wissenschaft allgemein sollte beigebracht werden weil sie den schülern helfen und uns als Spezies vorran bringen um den "glauben in der Wissenschaft"teil mit wissen auszufüllen.Religion macht in meinen Augen nichts anderes als uns zurückzuhalten.
Sowohl in sozialen belangen un dem Ziel der Akzeptanz:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp76ly2_NoI
ALs auch in der Forschung Bsp Embriozellforschung 
so far


----------



## spectrumizer (23. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Nein - Zufall ist (noch) nicht inexistent. Falls das einmal der Fall sein sollte, wäre Forschung obsolet.


Es ist keine Behauptung von mir. In tieferen Bereichen der Wissenschaft ist der Begriff "Zufall" ungültig, bzw. wird als Erklärung für ein Ursache-Wirkungs-Prinzip nicht akzeptiert.

Siehe dazu zB
- http://www.aip.de/~lie/Kommentare/Kommenta...aft.html#zufall
- http://www.physik-und-schule.de/Website/qm/gloss/g15.html
- http://parapsychologie.ac.at/programm/ws20...owsk/zufall.htm
- http://www.madeasy.de/2/zufall.htm

Unterm Strich ist die Aussage "Es ist Zufall" einfach eine andere Umschreibung von "Die Ursachen sind unbekannt."



Night schrieb:


> Was den Bereich der Entstehung des Universums angeht, ist euer Gott einfach nur ein Gott der Lücken.


Genauso ist die Wissenschaft unfähig, die Entstehung des Universums zu erklären. Und füllt ihre Wissenslücken mit Spekulationen.
Und wenn du das so meinst, dass "unser Gott" ein Lückenfüller ist, bis jemand wissenschaftlich darlegen kann, wie das Universum entstanden ist, schließt das irgendeinen Gott oder eine höhere Macht hinter diesem kosmischen Schauspiel doch immernoch nicht aus.

Gott wird niemals allgemeingültig und wissenschaftlich nachweisbar sein. Und ich denke das ist auch gut und richtig so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Night schrieb:


> Ich erinner dich mal an dein gebrochenes Versprechen von letzter Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1) Wenn du das auf mich applizierst, dass ich hier schreibe, weil ich "someone's wrong on the internet" korrigieren will, dann Ok. Das kann ich dir lassen und könnte dir gleichzeitig selbiges unterstellen.
2) War es kein Versprechen.
3) Bin ich ein freier Mensch, der heute so und morgen so handeln kann. Und ich bin dafür nichtmal irgendwem Rechenschaft schuldig.

Oder mit anderen Worten: Was geht's dich an und warum ziehst du dich daran so hoch, dass du es pedantischerweise für nötig empfindest, mich mehrfach darauf hinzuweisen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (23. April 2009)

> Es ist keine Behauptung von mir. In tieferen Bereichen der Wissenschaft ist der Begriff "Zufall" ungültig, bzw. wird als Erklärung für ein Ursache-Wirkungs-Prinzip nicht akzeptiert.
> 
> 
> Unterm Strich ist die Aussage "Es ist Zufall" einfach eine andere Umschreibung von "Die Ursachen sind unbekannt."



In der Quantenphysik gibt es noch immer reine Zufälle. Ereignisse die kausal nicht erklärbar sind, wie du es in einem deiner vorherigen Posts schön erklärt hast. Wenn wir einen Weg finden sollten die heisenberg'sche Unschärferelation auszutricksen, könnten wir jedoch auch dort den Zufall ausräumen. Warum du das ganze jetzt nochmal wiederholst, ist mir schleierhaft.

Die Wissenschaft kommt weiter, die Religion nicht. Gott rückt immer weiter nach hinten - ist in diesem Feld (wie ich schon sagte) zu einem Gott der Lücken geworden.


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Zum Thema Kirche etc. ein interessantes Gespräch zwischen Peter Sloterdijk, einem recht bekannten Philosophen, und Walter Kardinal Kasper, einem Vertrauten des Papstes...
> 
> Ich verlinke es nur, weils seeehr lang ist. Aber WIRKLICH interessant
> 
> ...


Das Erste was mir zu dem Artikel eingefallen ist war ein Zitat eines ehemaligen Mathematikprofessors von mir: _Schmeisse nicht mit Worten um Dich, die Dein Gegenüber erst entschlüsseln muss bevor er sie versteht._ oder anders gesagt "Drücke Dich so einfach wie möglich aus." Naja, verstanden hab ich den Artikel, aber ich hoffe echt dass sich Sloterdijk in einer normalen Unterhaltung weniger theoretisch ausdrückt, das ist echt unangenehm zu lesen, finde ich.
Ansonsten wird da auf zu viele Themen eingegangen um das hier aufzugreifen. Aber interessant ists auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Davatar das stimmt wohl. Haben das im Werte und Normen-Unterricht behandelt und brauchten echt teilweise regelrecht ein Lexikon um das zu entschlüsseln. Aber unglaublich interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (26. April 2009)

Wer Englisch versteht, kann sich auf dem Youtube-Channel hier mal die Videos anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/agnosticantitheist


----------



## Tifaeris (26. April 2009)

Wenn man zu Gott spricht nennt man das Glaube, doch wenn Gott zu uns spricht dann lautet die Diagnose paranoide Schizophrenie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (26. April 2009)

Mich würde interessieren: wie begründet die Evolutionstheorie eigentlich die Seele? Oder gibt es die gar nicht?
Man sagt ja, dass wenn man kurz vor dem Sterben einen weissen Tunnel sehe, sei dies die Seele mit Lichtgeschindigkeit. Aber wer hat die Seele denn erschaffen?


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren: wie begründet die Evolutionstheorie eigentlich die Seele? Oder gibt es die gar nicht?
> Man sagt ja, dass wenn man kurz vor dem Sterben einen weissen Tunnel sehe, sei dies die Seele mit Lichtgeschindigkeit. Aber wer hat die Seele denn erschaffen?


es gibt keinen hinweis auf eine seele, das ist eine reine schöpfung der religion, und bitte jetzt nicht mit den "mysteriösen" paar gramm ankommen die aus dem körper beim tod entweichen.


----------



## Shinar (27. April 2009)

Die Frage ist einfach, wieso sehen wir weisses Licht bevor wir sterben? Ist das eine Illusion und wenn ja, von wo kommt sie?


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

nicht jeder sieht es, was es nun genau ist kann ich nicht sagen kann mir aber denken das das die letzten "lichtblitze" im hirn sind.


----------



## Schlamm (29. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> es gibt keinen hinweis auf eine seele, das ist eine reine schöpfung der religion, und bitte jetzt nicht mit den "mysteriösen" paar gramm ankommen die aus dem körper beim tod entweichen.


Nunja, man weiß ja noch nichteinmal was genau Errinerungen sind und wie sie funktionieren. Um dann auch noch so etwas wie die Seele zu beweisen/widerlegen braucht es wohl noch einige Jahre, wenn sowas überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Clamev (30. April 2009)

> Die Frage ist einfach, wieso sehen wir weisses Licht bevor wir sterben? Ist das eine Illusion und wenn ja, von wo kommt sie?


Warum das Gehirn unter Sauerstoffmangel Illusionen erschafft?
hmmm gibt noch paar andere sachen mit denen man lustige Farben sehen kann.
Seele ist was genau wie Gott von Menschen erfunden


----------



## Davatar (1. Mai 2009)

Woher willst Du Dir da so sicher sein Clamev? Vielleicht existierst Du ja nicht mal sondern bist lediglich eine Traumfigur in einem Traumgebilde und eines Tages wacht jemand auf und Du bist weg.
Ich dachte eigentlich immer die "Was ich nicht anfassen kann existiert nicht"-Theoretiker seien mit der Erfindung des Mikroskops ausgestorben. Aber naja wenn mans nötig hat sich einzureden dass man Produkt eines absoluten Zufalls ist das genausogut niemals hätte stattfinden können soll man das von mir aus tun. Jedoch die "Ich hab recht drum muss ich allen andern sagen, dass sie falsch liegen"-Aussagen find ich dann eher unpassend. Als wesentlich angenehmer würd ich Argumente empfinden...
Wie dem auch sei, ich bin wesentlich lieber das Produkt eines göttlichen Ganzen, die Wiedergeburt eines sich im ewigen Kreislauf bis zum Nirwana befindenden Lebewesens oder von mir aus sogar nur die Traumerscheinung der Riesenschildkröte auf dem Grund des Ozeans als purer Zufall unseres Universums. Somit würd ich vermutlich die meisten Religionen bevorzugen um nicht einfach nur irgendwo ein Sandkorn am Strand sein zu müssen, das weder Einfluss auf sich selbst, noch auf seine Umwelt hat.


----------



## Night falls (1. Mai 2009)

> Aber naja wenn mans nötig hat sich einzureden dass man Produkt eines absoluten Zufalls ist


Find ich wesentlich rationaler als sich einzureden, dass man 


> das Produkt eines göttlichen Ganzen, die Wiedergeburt eines sich im ewigen Kreislauf bis zum Nirwana befindenden Lebewesens oder von mir aus sogar nur die Traumerscheinung der Riesenschildkröte auf dem Grund des Ozeans


ist... Aber wenn man das nötig hat um sich nicht zu nutzlos vorzukommen - jedem das Seine. Ist schließlich auch ne Form von Selbstschutz.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Evolutions-Theorie und Schöpfungslehre sind *beides* Märchen.
Das eine Märchen stammt von der Religion der 21.Jahrhundert,auch Wissenschaft genannt.
Und das andere Märchen?Bedarf wohl keiner weiteren Kommentare.

Edit:Quellen folgen!


----------



## Davatar (1. Mai 2009)

Und die einzig wahre und richtige (ebennicht-)Theorie unserer Herkunft Deiner Meinung nach ist...?


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Evolutions-Theorie und Schöpfungslehre sind *beides* Märchen.
> Das eine Märchen stammt von der Religion der 21.Jahrhundert,auch Wissenschaft genannt.
> Und das andere Märchen?Bedarf wohl keiner weiteren Kommentare.
> 
> Edit:Quellen folgen!


die evolutionstheorie stammt aber aus dem 19. jh. . heute sind wir da schon weiter und das ganze heißt synthetische evolutionstheorie und betrachtet zusätzlich die celluläre ebene.
als märchen kann man diese dank vieler indizien nicht abtun.


----------



## Night falls (1. Mai 2009)

Der Affenmensch wird jetzt die Xenu-Geschichte von Scientology posten und als Wahrheit deklarieren.
Als Quelle verlinkt er dann "Infokrieg" mit den vielsagenden Worten "1000 und noch mehr Quellen" - wie er es schon im Klimathread tat.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Mai 2009)

Oder vorher in den Buffed Äther verbannt werden.....


----------



## Zonalar (1. Mai 2009)

Ich lese auch den einen oder anderen Beitrag von Infokrieg, um andere Perspektien für bestimmte Themen zu erhalten, da sie ja eine völlig freie Meinung haben, fernab von bestechungen und Untedrückung (na das will ich doch schwer hoffen! Aufjedenfall beteuern sie dies!)

Aber was hier Das Affenmensch abzieht, ist mehr als lächerlich. Ich werde ihm demnächst die Netiquette und die Forenregeln posten.


----------



## Maladin (1. Mai 2009)

Offtopic Diskussion entfernt.

Unterlasst diesen sinnlosen Kleinkrieg.

/wink maladin


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

> da sie ja eine völlig freie Meinung haben, fernab von bestechungen und Untedrückung (na das will ich doch schwer hoffen! Aufjedenfall beteuern sie dies!)



Sie können beteuern was sie wollen... sie sind auch nicht besser als die Bild... immer schön polarisieren und "natürlich nur die Wahrheit" sagen...


----------



## Clamev (2. Mai 2009)

Für interesierte


----------



## Uktawa (3. Mai 2009)

Am Anfang schuf Gott Himmel und Erde....

Wer kennt ihn nicht diesen Satz. Ich weiss nicht ob er in der Bibel steht oder im alten oder neuen Testament. Ist mir auch egal da diese Bücher in meinen Augen eh nur voller wunderbarer Märchen sind. 
Die warscheinlichkeit das all das Leben, in all seinen Arten, Facetten und Formen nur aus der "Hand" eines Wesens stammen sollten ist meiner Meinung nach grade zu lächerlich.
Wenn man sich mit gesundem Menschenverstandt in der Natur einmal um schaut, Zusammenhänge versteht und begreift was die Natur eigendlich ist, sollte einem Menschen eigendlich klar werden das dies alles Evolution ist.
Die Natur, die Entwicklung neuen Lebens sind Dinge die absolut greifbar, lernbar und erlebar sind. Gott hingegen, kann man weder erleben, erlernen noch sehen/hören oder spühren. 
Ich sage ganz klar, es gibt keinen Gott und somit auch keine Schöpfungsgeschichte. Ich gehe sogar so weit das ich sage das Relegion an sich nichts weiter ist als ein "Leitfaden zum Leben". 
Sei es nun die Bibel, der Koran, die Tora oder andere "Gottesbücher". So wird doch in all diesen Schriften nur das wieder gegeben was die Werte einer Gesellschaft ausmachen sollten. Geschaffen von Menschen für Menschen in der Hoffnung ein gutes und friedliches Beisammensein zu gewährleisten.
Wer an einen Gott glauben möchte soll dies ruhig tun. Wenn sein Leben dadurch reicher und schöner ist, ist es für ihn doch gut. Wer aber im Namen Gottes in den Krieg zieht, Menschen unterdrückt oder gar tötet, der versteckt sich nur hinter einer "Relegion" als sei sie sein Schwert das ihm alles erlaube.

Relegion und die damit verbundenen Schöpfungstheorien sind meiner Meinung nach nichts als eine Mischung aus Mythen, Geschichten und Wunschdenken.

Nachtrag: Achja, ich glaube auch nicht an den Himmel/Hölle oder an die Wiedergeburt. Wenn wir sterben hören wir einfach auf zu existieren. Nur weil das Nichts für den menschlichen Verstandnicht vorstellbar ist, heist es nicht das es nicht da ist. Kein Happyend, keine Abspann. Klingt hart...aber real.


----------



## Durlok (3. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Am Anfang schuf Gott Himmel und Erde....
> 
> Wer kennt ihn nicht diesen Satz. Ich weiss nicht ob er in der Bibel steht oder im alten oder neuen Testament. Ist mir auch egal da diese Bücher in meinen Augen eh nur voller wunderbarer Märchen sind.
> 
> Relegion und die damit verbundenen Schöpfungstheorien sind meiner Meinung nach nichts als eine Mischung aus Mythen, Geschichten und Wunschdenken.



ich bin mit dir einer Meinung dass solche Überlieferungen wunderbare Märchen sind

aber in jeder Geschichte steckt etwas Wahrheit wenn man sie zu deuten weiss : )

bei interesse klick auf meine sig
ist ein interessantes Video eines Vortrages zum Thema "Pilz als Entheogen"


----------



## Uktawa (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab mir dieses Video mal "versucht" an zu sehen. Aber nach gut 6 Minuten hab ich es abgestellt. Man kann Dinge auch so erklären das sie jeder versteht und das sie nicht wie die Ideen eines "Spinners" rüber kommen. Und genau das ist es was mir nach den 6 Minuten durch den Kopf gegangen ist.
Mag sein das die Theorie die der Typ da hat für einige stimmig ist. Aber wer sich ins Wasser setzt muss sich nicht wundern das er nass wird. Damit will ich sagen das man sodenn man eine Botschaft hat und diese glaubwürdig und vor allem verständlich anderen Mitteilen will, sich nicht kleiden sollte wie ein Jünger einer Sekte und nicht schwafeln sollte wie bei einem Vortrag aus der Bibel. So kann man nicht ernst genommen werden.
Wie auch immer.

Der Traum, der Wunsch vieler Menschen nach einer Gottheit, ist so alt wie die Menschheit selber. Schon die Höhlenmenschen hatten ihre "Götter". Auch wenn diese eher Symbolisch waren als den vermenschlicht. Götter in der Tierwelt, in der Geisterwelt gab es, gibt es und wird es immer geben. Denn solange Menschen daran glauben (oder sich einreden daran zu glauben?!), haben diese "Götter" auch bestandt. Soweit finde ich das völlig in Ordnung. Wenn ein Mensch durch den Glauben an seinen Gott besser leben kann...ist es nicht falsch.
Falscher Glaube ist in meinen Augen das, was die Christliche Kirche vieler Orts verbreitet. Allein schon der Versuch andere zu ihrem Glauben zu "überreden" zeigt doch was wirklich hinter dem ganzen steht. Für mich ist die Kirche, ihre Führer und ihre Anhänger nichts anderes als eine Sekte. Nur eben eine sehr starke Sekte die sich seit hunderten von Jahren duch setzen kann. Die christliche Kirche ist so voller wiedersprüche, das es einem Menschen wie mir die Fußnägel hoch rollt wenn ich nur daran denke was man dort alles predigt.

Für viele Menschen ist der Gedanke, das nach dem Leben nichts kommt, das man im Nichts verschwindet einfach unerträglich. Viele können es einfach nicht ertragen das es nichts gibt (ausser den weltlichen Dingen) die über ihnen stehen und quasi ein Auge auf sie haben. 
Da sich der MEnsch selbst ja gerne als Spitze der Schöpfung sieht, kann es ja in den Augen vieler nur noch ein göttliches Wesen über uns geben. Und aus solchen Gedanken, Wünschen und Ängsten kann der Glaube an solch ein Wesen entstehen. Und da ja bekanntlich alles einen Anfang haben muss, hat sich über längere Zeit die Geschichte von der "Schöpfung" quasi selbst geschrieben. Könnte man die Zeit zurück drehen bis zu dem Punkt an dem das erste mal über die Schöpfungsgeschichte gesprochen wurde, so wird man sicher auf einen verrückten Spinner, einen Träumer oder einen Drogenfreund treffen der sich gewisse Dinge ausdachte, diese weiter erzählte und so wurden sie wie so vieles von Mund zu Mund getragen. Und ein jeder veränderte die Geschichte ein wenig so, das sie ihm besser gefiehl. Denkt man an das Spiel "stille Post". Ein gutes beispiel dafür wie Mythen, Sagen und andere Geschichten entstehen können.


----------



## simion (5. Mai 2009)

Es gibt keine Schöpfungsgeschichte, sondern nur eine Liste der Kreaturen denen Chuck Norris erlaubt zu Leben!


----------



## kuchenb0b (5. Mai 2009)

Freut mich zu sehen, dass viele Buffed User so abgestimmt haben wie ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Menschheit dürfte bald soweit sein die Religionen überwunden zu haben. Nicht heute und nicht morgen, aber Religionen werden in Zukunft hoffentlich eine immere kleinere Rolle spielen. 

Zu Zeitgeist, Infowars/ Alex Jones, David Icke etc.

Ich finde einige Dinge von Alex Jones und David Icke (ohne diesen Repitilian Schwachsinn) auch sehr interessant. Aber man sollte nicht denken von diesen Leuten unabhängig informiert zu werden. Die ziehen ihe Ding durch und versuchen ´nen guten Schnitt zu machen. Es gibt viele Leute die lehnen grundsätzlich alles ab was von den Mainstream-Medien verbreitet wird, nehmen aber alles von Jones/ Icke und Konsorten absolut kritiklos hin, auch Schwachsinn.


----------



## Davatar (5. Mai 2009)

kuchenb0b schrieb:


> Die Menschheit dürfte bald soweit sein die Religionen überwunden zu haben. Nicht heute und nicht morgen, aber Religionen werden in Zukunft hoffentlich eine immere kleinere Rolle spielen.


Das denke ich eher nicht. Es liegt in der Natur des Menschen, sich zu fragen woher er stammt und ob sein Leben mehr Sinn hat als, dass es purer Zufall sein könnte. Betrachten wir doch einmal folgende Auflistung:
Die folgenden fünf existierenden Religionen werden im Allgemeinen als Weltreligion bezeichnet (Anhänger nach Encyclopædia Britannica 2005):

Christentum (etwa 2,1 Mrd. Anhänger) 
Islam (etwa 1,3 Mrd. Anhänger) 
Hinduismus (etwa 850 Mio. Anhänger) 
Buddhismus (etwa 375 Mio. Anhänger) 
Judentum (etwa 15 Mio. Anhänger) 
Insgesamt also ungefähr 4.64 Mrd Menschen von ca 6.75 Mrd Menschen gesamthaft auf der Welt (anfangs Jahr 2009) sind doch etwa 2/3 Menschen auf der Welt. Dazu kommen dann noch unzählige weltlich nicht anerkannte Religionen.

Insofern halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich dass Religionen ihren Wert verlieren, es sei denn die Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens wird eines Tages negativ, aber effektiv beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich würde eine Abstimmung in nem MMO-Forum nicht unbedingt als allzu aussagekräftig beurteilen. Es sagt Dir nur, woran die deutschsprachigen Buffed-Forengänger glauben - oder eben nicht ^^.


----------



## kuchenb0b (6. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das denke ich eher nicht. Es liegt in der Natur des Menschen, sich zu fragen woher er stammt und ob sein Leben mehr Sinn hat als, dass es purer Zufall sein könnte. Betrachten wir doch einmal folgende Auflistung:
> Die folgenden fünf existierenden Religionen werden im Allgemeinen als Weltreligion bezeichnet (Anhänger nach Encyclopædia Britannica 2005):
> 
> Christentum (etwa 2,1 Mrd. Anhänger)
> ...



Ich meinte mit "nicht heute und morgen" wirklich nicht heute und morgen. Aber auf lange Sicht wird die Wissenschaft immer mehr Antworten auf Fragen haben die in der Vergangenheit von Kirche beantwortet wurden. Man denke da mal nur daran, dass es früher nicht möglich war zu sagen man vertrete die These dass die Erde um die Sonne kreist. Das geozentrische Weltbild (alles dreht sich um die Erde) der Kirche war die Wahrheit und wer andere sagte durfte mit der Inquisition bekanntschaft machen. Irgendwann hat die Wissenschaft bewiesen das es nicht so ist und die Kirche musste klein beigeben. So wird es weitergehen. Die Wissenschaft kann dabei natürlich nur die Fragen nach dem "wie" beantworten und nicht nach dem "warum/ wozu". Als ob es neben der Sicherung des Fortbestands der Menschheit "DEN EINEN" Sinn gibt....nur weil man eine Frage formulieren kann heisst nicht, dass die Frage sinnvoll ist. Sowas wie "Spiritualität" wird es sicher immer bei einigen, oder auch vielen Leuten geben, aber die Macht der Religionen und deren Insitutionen wird hoffentlch abnehmen - zumindest in der westlichen Welt. 

So sehr aussagekräftig sind Deine Daten übrigens nicht. Ich gehöre Deinen Zahlen nach zur Gruppe Christentum. Aber eben nur weil ich aus Faulheit noch nicht aus der Kirche ausgetreten bin. Bin aber Atheist, oder eher Agnostiker. Und selbst die Mehrheit der Leute die noch brav Ihre Kirchensteuerbeiträge abbuchen lassen glaubt sicher nicht an biblische Märchen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass für viele Menschen die christliche Religion mehr mit der zugehörigkeit eines bestimmten Kulturkreises zu tun hat als mit dem Glauben. 



Davatar schrieb:


> Und ich würde eine Abstimmung in nem MMO-Forum nicht unbedingt als allzu aussagekräftig beurteilen. Es sagt Dir nur, woran die deutschsprachigen Buffed-Forengänger glauben - oder eben nicht ^^.



naja, das ist doch klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (9. Mai 2009)

Danke für eure interessanten Antworten.

Ich habe mich schon etwas länger mit dem Thema beschäftigt (youtube liefert auch gute Dokus). Ich finde, dass die Toleranz soweit gehen sollte, bis die Intoleranz anfängt. 

Kreationisten sehe ich auch als Gefahr für die Demokratie, wenn sie immer aktiver werden. Glauben ist gut, aber er sollte auf keinen Fall mit Politik vermischt werden.


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2009)

Ich würde gerne etwas sinvolles und unumstößliches zu meiner Weltanschauung schreiben... aber das is in diesem Pool an Hardlinern (sowohl die Relligiösen als auch die Atheistischen) nur bedingt sinvoll!

Was ich aber neulich interessantes gelesen habe is volgendes.
Stichwort *Bikamerales Bewusstsein*

Unser Gehirn besteht bekanntlich aus 2 teilen, diese Teile müssen mit einander komunizieren!
Die Entwicklung dieser  Komunikation wurde Evolutionstechnisch erst vor wenigen Tausend Jahren abgeschlossen!

Sprich die frühen Kulturen hatten alle "Viele Götter" aber wiso?

Die Linke Hirnhälfte hatt demnach Informationen an die rechte vermittelt, da dies noch nicht rund lief manifestierte sich diese "Information" während Stresssituationen in dem Teil unseres gehirns das für das verarbeiten von gehörtem zuständig ist!

Das bedeutte nichts weiter als das diese Person "Stimmen" hört!
*
Die Menschen früher hatten kein Ich-Bewustsein wie wir es kennen und haben zudem Stimmen gehört die sie zwangsweise "Göttern" zuordnen mussten! *

Als sich unser Bewustsein auf das "Ich" fokusierte und das die Komunikation beider Gehirnhälften endlich reibungslos funktionierte entstanden erst die Monotheistischen Relligionen!

*GOTT und GÖTTER sind nichts weiter als das Produkt unseres Verstandes!*

Was allerdings nicht bedeutet das es keine schöpferische Kraft geben kann!

Wer weis, wir könnten genauso gut eine Simmulation in einem Programm sein oder nichts weiter als das Imaginäre Produkt eines einzigen Individuums!

Q: *Bikamerales Bewusstsein*
-http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julian_Jaynes


----------



## DenniBoy16 (15. Mai 2009)

ich habe keine religion und bin auch froh drüber

ich weiß nicht ob die menschheit durch zufall entstanden ist oder uns irgendein gott für sein vergnügen geschaffen hat und ich denke auch nicht drüber nach.

ich akzeptiere menschen die an gott glauben(sie haben ja ihren freien willen), aber religionen die versuchen menschen ihre meinung über gott aufzuzwingen, die kann ich gar nicht leiden

so das war mein senf zum thema^^


----------



## Gradius@PTR (15. Mai 2009)

wie löscht man kommentare?


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> Ich bin evangelisch und eigentlich könnte ich mit meiner Religion nicht zufriedener sein. Es gibt ein Buch, in dem viele tolle sachen stehen nach denen man leben kann oder auch nicht, niemand schreibt einem aber dierekt vor was man tun soll, man ist frei und trozdem dabei.
> Liegt vtl daran das sich die evg Kirche sich in unserer Stadt stark angagiert und viele Jugendtreffs und Freizeitprogramme macht.


das ist ja schön für dich, aber was hat das mit dem thema zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

möglicher missing link von affe zu mensch
in your face schöpfungslehre^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> möglicher missing link von affe zu mensch
> in your face schöpfungslehre^^



Der Artikel kotzt mich schon wieder ein bißchen an. Dieser ganze "Missing Link zwischen Affe und Mensch" Blödsinn. Das Ding könnte man eher als Missing Link zwischen Affen und Eichhörnchen bezeichnen. Oder muss ich jetzt Schimpansen auch als Menschen bezeichnen?

Boah.


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Der Artikel kotzt mich schon wieder ein bißchen an. Dieser ganze "Missing Link zwischen Affe und Mensch" Blödsinn. Das Ding könnte man eher als Missing Link zwischen Affen und Eichhörnchen bezeichnen. Oder muss ich jetzt Schimpansen auch als Menschen bezeichnen?
> 
> Boah.


hast du dir den link überhaupt mal durchgelesen?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> hast du dir den link überhaupt mal durchgelesen?



Ja, habe ich.

Hast du dir meinen Post überhaupt mal durchgelesen?


----------



## TheGui (21. Mai 2009)

Und wo bei dem ganzen bleibt Hera?

...

Der Witz bei der ganzen Sache ist doch einfach das wir die Möglichkeit haben zu fargen "Wer sind wir, was sollen wir hier und wo kommen wir her?"

Wenn der Mensch nicht der Mensch geworden wäre... gäbe es kein Geschöpf das diese Frage stellen könnte!

Somit ist die Frage selbst, an uns selber gebunden und nur weil wir da sind... gibt es sie!

Ob wir an Gott glauben oder nicht, is nicht relevant!

Die Frage selbst ist der Antrieb der uns am Leben hält!

Der einzig wahre Sinn im Leben ist es einen Sinn für sein Leben zu finden!

Den derjenige der in seinem Leben keinen Sinn erkennt... ist seines lebens nicht würdig!

Relligion, WIssenschafft und jegliche Meinungsstreitigkeit ist absolut unwichtig!

Das einzige Problem darin besteht das die Parteien versuchen ihre Meinung der anderen Partei aufzuzwingen!

Es ist nur wichtig das *JEDER *die Chance bekommt sich selber entscheiden zu können! Und dazu bedarf es nunmal Informationen! 

Das Problem unserer Gesellschaft ist, das niemand unvoreingenommen in die Welt geschickt wird... sei es das Biebellied in dem Kindergarten, oder das Atheistische Elternteil... Kinder werden IMMER vorgeprägt... und es ist schwer aber umso wichtiger das diese jungen menschen ab einem gewissen Reifegrad versuchen einen eigenen Weg zu finden!

Ich hab mich gegen die Relligion entschieden, nicht weil ich ein Problem mit ihr habe.
Sondern weil mir irgendwann klar wurde "hey von überall wird gesagt es gibt einen GOTT" Was ist eigentlich meine Meinung?

Die Probaganda inm Elternhaus, der Schule und der Öffendlichkeit ist zu viel!

Relliunterricht sowie "Biebelzitate usw." in der Öffendlichkeit (Busse z.B.) sollten abgeschafft werden!

Ich habe selbst auf die Farce der Konfirmation verzichtet und den Quark abgebrochen... der EINZIGE! grund meiner Mittkonfirmanten jede Woche in den Konfiunterricht zu gehen war nichts anderes als "Die Kohle die man bekommt" Das hatt mich angekotzt!

So stellt sich die Frage... welchen Wert und welche bedeutung hatt die Relligion heute?

Und ist es überhaupt wert einen "Krieg" Glaube vs. Wissen zu führen?

Es gibt Wege beides unter einen Hut zu bekommen!

Die Philosophie ist da eine Möglichkeit, sie betrachtet stets beide Seiten und neigt nur selten zu Radikalismus!


----------



## Galdos (21. Mai 2009)

Ich selbst bin zwar nach dem Gesetz protestantisch, aber das letze Mal, dass ich in der Kirche war, war mit der Schule vor 5 Jahren oder mehr...ich geh auch nicht zu Ostern, zu Weihnachten oder sonst irgendeinem Feiertag in die Kirche.
Wer´s machen will, gerne, seine freiwillige Entscheidung, wenn er unbedingt die Religion und Gott haben muss, um einen Sinn im Leben zu finden, und um sich positive wie negative Dinge erklären zu können, bitte. Ich brauche das aber nicht und bin trotzdem ziemlich glücklich mit meinem Leben.

Aber Religionen, die anderen was aufzwingen, sich versuchen zu stark (!!) in die weltliche Politik einzumischen etc. gehören nicht zu meinem Bild einer Religion, die denen, die an sie glauben, nützt.
Aber wir bezahlen Kirchensteuer (ist ja fast noch wie im Mittelalter, der Zehnte der Ernte und so, wenn auch der Anteil mittlerweile deutlich geringer ist...), müssen uns irgendwelche komische, verbohrte und wissenschaftlich eindeutig (!!) wiederlegte Aussagen vom Papst anhören und die ständige Einmischung der Kirche in die Politik hinnehmen. Und, mal ehrlich, jemand der sagt, dass Kondome das Aids-Problem noch verschlimmern, kann nicht ernst genommen werden, oder?
Dass die Kirche jedoch durchaus wichtig ist, will ich gar nicht abstreiten, sozusagen als "Moralapostel" unserer heutigen Gesellschaft, aber eben nicht in der Form, in der sie zurzeit besteht, da sind mir sogar Umweltschutz- und Menschenrechtsorganisationen lieber (obwohl auch die manchmal arg extreme Neigungen haben...).

Und um der zunehmenden Säkularisierung zu entsprechen, ist es absolut erforderlich die Evolutionstheorie an Schulen zu unterrichten.
Religionsunterricht (ich zähle einfach mal die Schöpfungslehre zu diesem Fach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) finde ich aber durchaus auch wichtig, allerdings in einer abgeänderten Form: nicht mehr nach den Konfessionen unterteilt, sondern alle gängigen Religionen umfassend. Dieser Unterricht würde dann eher aufklärend über die Bräuche und Glaubenstraditionen aller Religionen neutral berichten, damit sich jedes Kind/jeder Jugendliche selbst ein Bild machen kann, ob, und wenn ja, welcher Glaube ihm eher zusagt.
Denn auch diese "Glaubensvererbung" von den Eltern auf die Kinder finde ich absolut lächerlich in Zeiten der (eigentlichen) Religions- und individuellen Freiheit.


MfG
Galdos


----------



## TheGui (21. Mai 2009)

Schaut euch die neue Galactica serie komplett durch! 

Is kein Witz... es wird euch helfen einen neuen Blick auf den Glauben und das Leben zu bekommen (egal aus welchem Blickwinkel, ob aus dem Relligiösen oder dem Wissenschafftlichen)


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich.
> 
> Hast du dir meinen Post überhaupt mal durchgelesen?


schimpansen sind menschenaffen. es ist eine oft falsch zitierte aussage das der mensch vom affen abstammt. der mensch hat lediglich die gleichen vorfahren wie der menschenaffe. und das nun gefundenen wesen könnte der missing links ein der beide arten im ursprung verbindet. da ist nicht die rede von irgendwelchen nagern.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> schimpansen sind menschenaffen. es ist eine oft falsch zitierte aussage das der mensch vom affen abstammt. der mensch hat lediglich die gleichen vorfahren wie der menschenaffe. und das nun gefundenen wesen könnte der missing links ein der beide arten im ursprung verbindet. da ist nicht die rede von irgendwelchen nagern.



Jup, genau darum geht es.
Die Verzweigung im Stammbaum der Menschen, an dem sich der Mensch von den Menschenaffen getrennt hat, wird ja allgemein ungefähr 6 Millionen Jahre zurückdatiert. Jetzt ist Ida allerdings 47 Millionen Jahre alt. Ohne Zweifel ein tolles Fossil, super erhalten und wirklich aufschlussreich. Aber man kann es eben nicht als Verbindung zwischen Mensch und Affe zählen. Beim besten Willen nicht.
Das mit den Eichhörnchen habe ich geschrieben (da habe ich blöderweise wieder mal vergessen, dass Sarkasmus in geschriebener Form selten verstanden wird), weil Ida möglicherweise tatsächlich ein Missing Link ist. Aber nunmal einer, der eher die Affen mit den restlichen Säugetieren verbindet (Oder alle Affenarten untereinander: Altwelt-, Neuweltaffen, Lemuren, Makis und wie sie alle heißen). Und frühe Säugetiere werden werden ja meist nagetierartig beschrieben.

Nochmal: Missing Link - vielleicht. Aber NICHT zwischen Affe und Mensch. Das ist nur eine falsche Aussage der Medien um die Sache spannender zu machen. Zumal es auch noch andere Fossilien von frühen Affen gibt, die zeitlich und anatomisch sehr viel näher an der anfangs gennanten Verzweigung liegen.

Und auch allgemein stört mich die viel zu vorschnelle Krönung Idas zu unser aller Großmutter.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (22. Mai 2009)

allso wenn ich net vom Affen abstamme so behaart wie ich bin, dann weiss ich auch net!


----------



## Philister (22. Mai 2009)

mich erfreut der gedanke immer wieder, dass es nur ein evolutionärer zufall war, dass ich heute vor der theke des metzgers stehe, und nicht in stücken darauf liege.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Mai 2009)

Um es mal metaphorisch auszudrücken. Ida ist soetwas wie unsere Urururururururgroßtante.


----------



## TheGui (22. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> mich erfreut der gedanke immer wieder, dass es nur ein evolutionärer zufall war, dass ich heute vor der theke des metzgers stehe, und nicht in stücken darauf liege.


Ohne diese Evolutionäre Entwiklung würde es dich nicht gäben und somit auch keinen Philister der sich Sorgen drüber machen kann ... somit ist der Gedanke Unsinn.

Das Universum mit seinen Naturgesetzen die unser Leben ermöglicht haben, Das Sonnensystem das genau Perfekt für die Erde ist und die Erde selber die besser nicht häte sein können.

Das alles exestiert nicht damit wir entstehen können! 

Nur weil es so ist, konnten wir erst entstehen um den Zufall in Frage zu stellen!

Es gab unendlich viele Dinge die unsere Entstehung hätten verhindern können... Aber vileicht ist ja genau das an unendlcih vielen anderen Orten, in unendlich vielen anderen Universen geschehen!

Wir sollten endlich über den Wert unserer Existenz klar werden! 

*Wir müssen Das Universum verstehen lernen! 

Wir müssen Antworten suchen!

Und vor allem muss jeder von uns begreifen was Leben eigentlich bedeutet *

Relligionen sind eine Abkürzung auf diesem langen Weg...* nur ist der Weg das eigentliche Ziel!*


----------



## Cørradø (22. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> *
> Und vor allem muss jeder von uns begreifen was Leben eigentlich bedeutet *
> 
> Relligionen sind eine Abkürzung auf diesem langen Weg...* nur ist der Weg das eigentliche Ziel!*


Das hast du sehr schön formuliert.
Ich bin sowieso begeistert, dass Kreationismus versus Evolutionstheorie überhaupt in diesem Forum thematisiert wurde. Auch noch mit einer gutgemachten Umfrage... nicht schlecht.

Wer sich keine eigenen Gedanken machen möchte, der konnte sich (vor allem in der Vergangenheit) immer auf das "Kontrukt der Erklärung" durch Obrigkeit bzw. in unserem Fall die Schöpfungsgeschichte zurückgreifen.

Irgendwann kam Darwin und war selbst erschrocken und verängstigt, was er da aufgedeckt hatte!

Heute gilt seine Evolutionstheorie als faktisch erwiesen und es gibt (wie auch die Umfrage demonstriert) nur noch sehr wenige Zweifler. Sie ist in sich schlüssig, durch Diverse Funde und auch Experimente untermauert. "Nichts in der Biologie hat wirklich Sinn, außer im Licht der Evolution." Sie wird nur noch in kleinen Details hin und wieder ergänzt.
Kein Theologe kommt umher das anzuerkennen. Dennoch sehen manche Menschen darin einen Widerspruch zu ihrer Auslegung des Glaubens.
Andere reagieren daraufhin empört und nutzen es wiederum dazu gegen religiöse Menschen im allgemeinen zu polemisieren (aka flamen).

Dabei wird die Schöpfungslehre mit der blanken Schöpfungsgeschichte in einen Topf geworfen. Das ist von Grund aus verkehrt. Ohne zu verstehen unter welchen Umständen die Schöpfungsgeschichte entstanden ist - zu welcher Zeit und in welchem kulturellen Kontext! - wird behauptet, das müsse 1 zu 1 so stimmen wie es in der Bibel steht.

Das ist ein sehr komplexes Thema, zu dem ich gerne wenn gewünscht referieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist paradox und kontrovers, dass durch diese Fehlinformationen und besonders laute Schreihälse Konflike und Ablehnungen in Menschen wie du und ich hervorgerufen werden, die gar nicht nötig wären. Die Religion leidet in ihrem Ansehen darunter und junge Menschen werden abgeschreckt und unreflektiert in den Atheismus ja geradezu "getrieben".

Was ich eigentlich wollte:
Wer sich für das Thema interessiert (und es ist so alt wie die Evolutionstheorie) für den dürfte der sog. "Affenprozess" (einfach mal googeln! Amerika 1925 ^^ und zuletzt 2005 thematisert!) interessieren!

In den USA stand doch TATSÄCHLICH die Evolutionstheorie VOR GERICHT!!!! wtf?
ohne schmarrn! ganz witzig ^^ aber kein fake!

Die Schöpfungs*geschichte* soll lediglich dem Menschen (wohlgemerkt in der Zeit der Antike!) Orientierung geben, ihm Hoffung in der Sinnlosigkeit bieten. Ist also heute REIN philosophisch zu verstehen!
Es ist ein Bekenntnis, keine Erklärung! Mehr sollte und wollte das auch nie sein!

Die Schöpfungs*lehre* (und hier bitte wirklich immer differenzieren) dagegen ist eine Theorie oder Bewegung (alias Kreationismus), die das nicht so sieht sondern das geschriebene Wort als Irrtumslos darstellen möchte. Diese Haltung schadet wie gesagt der Kirche an sich, da es nicht einmal eine "offizielle" Sichtweise darstellt sondern ein überholtes, völlig aus dem Kontext und der Exegese gerissenes Zitat zweckentfremdet.


----------



## Philister (22. Mai 2009)

ich mache mir darüber keine sorgen, das hast du missverstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (22. Mai 2009)

Cørradø, sehr gut!


----------



## dalai (22. Mai 2009)

Was soll einem Gott bringen? Egal ob es jetzt da oben ein Gott gibt oder alles mit der Evolutionstheorie ging, das verändert nichts an meinem Leben. 

Noch zum Thema Evolutionstheorie in der USA: Ich finde die Schöpfungslehre hat absolut NICHTS in der Schule zu suchen (höchstens Religionsunterricht, manche Schulen haben so was, einziges fach wo ich je richtig eingeschlafen bin), den Religionsfreiheit ist ja ein Menschenrecht. Und dann schon gar nicht Schöpfungslehre in der Schule, aber jedoch nicht Evolutionstheorie lehren, wie das manche US-Schulen kennen. Die Evolutionstheorie gehört jedoch einfach ins Fach Biologie, denn es gibt schliesslich auch wissenschaftliche Belege und fast keine (wissentschaftliche) Zweifel daran.


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Die Schöpfungs*lehre* (und hier bitte wirklich immer differenzieren) dagegen ist eine Theorie oder Bewegung (alias Kreationismus), die das nicht so sieht sondern das geschriebene Wort als Irrtumslos darstellen möchte. Diese Haltung schadet wie gesagt der Kirche an sich, da es nicht einmal eine "offizielle" Sichtweise darstellt sondern ein überholtes, völlig aus dem Kontext und der Exegese gerissenes Zitat zweckentfremdet.


heut auch gern neumodisch intelligentes design genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (22. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> heut auch gern neumodisch intelligentes design genannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nach dem Motto -> klingt es seriös und "Wissenschafftlich", darf man es auf die selbe Stufe mitt der Evolutionstheorie stellen!

Finde es traurig wiviele sorry "Idioten" in den Seminaren und Veranstalltungsräumen sitzen und jemandem zuhören der unter nem "Intelligend Design" Banner steht und Scheiße ins Mikrofon spricht!

Ich hab nichts gegen den Schöpfungsmythos! (wenn er als Mythos behandelt wird)

aber diese Massen an Lemming artigen Blinden und deren Wortführer bringen mich zur Weißglut!

PS: die USA is ja das Land der unbegrenzten Dummheiten, in dem alles und jeder verklagt werden kann... ich hab mal gelesen das sogar Gott verklagt wurde... aber da er nicht vernommen werden kann wurde die Anklage abgelehnt...

Weis da jemand mehr Details drüber? ^_^


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> PS: die USA is ja das Land der unbegrenzten Dummheiten, in dem alles und jeder verklagt werden kann... ich hab mal gelesen das sogar Gott verklagt wurde... aber da er nicht vernommen werden kann wurde die Anklage abgelehnt...
> 
> Weis da jemand mehr Details drüber? ^_^


... das es eine ally mcbeal folge war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheerza (22. Mai 2009)

Welche Lehre sollte an den öffentlichen Schulen gelehrt werden?

Mal zu der Frage...Die meisten hier haben keinen Glauben (ich übrigens auch nicht), aber die Frage sollte weg.
Ich vertrete nicht die Ansicht dass man nur EINE sache lehren sollte, weil beide Seiten (Evolutionslehre,Schöpfungstheorie) nie ganz bewiesen bzw. nie ganz befürwortet wurden.
Man kann doch nicht davon ausgehen dass irgend ein Video über "es gibt keinen Gott" oder "sammlung von mysteriösen geschehnissen" die wahrheit aussagt.
Es ist meiner meinung nach unter anderem auch eine machtfrage aber das geht zu weit...ansonsten kann man die restlichen fragen so stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



have a nice day


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Welche Lehre sollte an den öffentlichen Schulen gelehrt werden?
> 
> Mal zu der Frage...Die meisten hier haben keinen Glauben (ich übrigens auch nicht), aber die Frage sollte weg.
> Ich vertrete nicht die Ansicht dass man nur EINE sache lehren sollte, weil beide Seiten (Evolutionslehre,Schöpfungstheorie) nie ganz bewiesen bzw. nie ganz befürwortet wurden.
> ...


die evolutionstheorie hat als einzige der beiden die nötigen anforderungen um in einem wissenschaftlichen fach gelehrt zu werden. für die schöpfungsgeschichte hat man den religionsunterricht und/oder ethikunterricht. die schöpfungslehre hingegen hat garnichts in der schule verloren.sie ist etwas wofür es keine beweise gibt und selbst die bibel ist nur eine sekundärquelle. bei dem hintergrund könnte man sich doch dannf ragen, wenns chon schöpfungslehre gelehrt wird, warum dann nicht auch die theorie das unsere welt in wirklichkeit eine scheibe auf dem rücken von vier elefanten ist, die auf einer risenschildkröte stehend durchs all fliegen?


----------



## Spectrales (22. Mai 2009)

Terry pratchett \m/


----------



## Cheerza (23. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> die evolutionstheorie hat als einzige der beiden die nötigen anforderungen um in einem wissenschaftlichen fach gelehrt zu werden. für die schöpfungsgeschichte hat man den religionsunterricht und/oder ethikunterricht. die schöpfungslehre hingegen hat garnichts in der schule verloren.sie ist etwas wofür es keine beweise gibt und selbst die bibel ist nur eine sekundärquelle. bei dem hintergrund könnte man sich doch dannf ragen, wenns chon schöpfungslehre gelehrt wird, warum dann nicht auch die theorie das unsere welt in wirklichkeit eine scheibe auf dem rücken von vier elefanten ist, die auf einer risenschildkröte stehend durchs all fliegen?



Wenn man an etwas glaubt muss man sich ja auch drauf einlassen...klar kann mans nicht wissenschaftlich beweisen aber muss man das denn immer?
Und dem Rest: Gott ist keine Börse wenn man ihn braucht dann ruft man ihn schnell und der hilft...so läuft die sache nicht.
Als die Menschen am meisten Gott brauchten hat er geholfen und zwar nach großen Unglücken d.h. Krisen,Kriege usw. in solchen Zeiten laufen viele Menschen zu Gott über und warum? weil sie NICHTS mehr haben. Jetzt kann man sagen weil sie nixmehr haben aber wart ihr jemals in so ner situation? und wollt ihr wenn ihr nichts mehr habt an jmd festhalten der euch frieden u.ä. verspricht oder an irgend einer wissenstheorie?. Wie lang gibt es Religion und wie lange gibt es die Evolutionstheorie?...

Ich wiederspreche mir zwar gerade in bezug auf den obrigen Text aber hatte gerade ne gute Quelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Wenn man an etwas glaubt muss man sich ja auch drauf einlassen...klar kann mans nicht wissenschaftlich beweisen aber muss man das denn immer?
> Und dem Rest: Gott ist keine Börse wenn man ihn braucht dann ruft man ihn schnell und der hilft...so läuft die sache nicht.
> Als die Menschen am meisten Gott brauchten hat er geholfen und zwar nach großen Unglücken d.h. Krisen,Kriege usw. in solchen Zeiten laufen viele Menschen zu Gott über und warum? weil sie NICHTS mehr haben. Jetzt kann man sagen weil sie nixmehr haben aber wart ihr jemals in so ner situation? und wollt ihr wenn ihr nichts mehr habt an jmd festhalten der euch frieden u.ä. verspricht oder an irgend einer wissenstheorie?. Wie lang gibt es Religion und wie lange gibt es die Evolutionstheorie?...
> 
> ...


was hat denn das alter der beiden sachen mit dem thema zu tun? genauso kann man an gott glauben und an die evo-theorie. und jetzt hät ich außerdem gern noch ein beispiel nach welchen krisen gott denn geholfen hat.


----------



## TheGui (23. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ... das es eine ally mcbeal folge war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gabs da net nen reales Vorbild?


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> gabs da net nen reales Vorbild?


kann gut sein, denn den amis trau ich bei sowas alles zu^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (25. Mai 2009)

_[Profan]_ Soll ich an einen Gott glauben ? Kann ich es überhaupt?
Jemand,der den stärksten Trieb der Welt , den Sexualtrieb, so verführerisch macht aber gleichzeitig mit dem Fegefeuer bestraft, der kann nur ein Sadist sein. Und da Gott wohl kaum diese Eigenschaft in sich vereinen sollte, kann er wohl schlecht existieren,oder? _[/Profan]_
Und ja, ich weiß ,dass dies ein sehr oberflächlich abgegriffene Gegenthese ist.

Andersherum seh' ich aber auch nicht ,wo eine Evolutionstheorie,für mich schlüssig, diesen Trieb erklärt.
Es wird immer gesagt,dass die Libido die nat. Veranlagung eines Menschens ist, sie möglich sicher Fortuzupflanzen.
Aber warum? Was interessiert mich,ob ich noch jmd. von meiner Sorte hinterlass? Nach mir die Sinnflut, könnte mann ja sagen.
Oder gibt es wirkl. einen Begründeten Biologischen Hintergrund,dass wir ganzklar von diesem Trieb mit am meisten bestimmt werden?

Auch wenn ich es nicht für nötig halt, hier nur kurz einpaar Beweis dazu,dass er es tut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - _Jede Sekunde tippen 372 Leute Pornobegriffe in eine Suchmaschine ein
Aha.. nun darf man mal raten in welche Suchmaschine, und ob sie dort wohl fündig werden..
(Every second - 372 Internet users are typing adult search terms into search engines - Stand 2006_
Quelle - TopTen reviews.com

In Verbindung damit steht wohl irgendwo doch der Drang, etwas zu hinterlassen. Irgendwie ein Zeichen zu setzen für die Nachwelt oder, simpel, einen Nachkomme zu Zeugen,der für einen den Mist dann tut.
StS besang es , die Raifeisenbank machte einen - für mich wunderschönen - WerbeSpot ,die vorallem ein Thema haben: *Was treibt uns wirklich an?*
Für mich eine Zentrale frage, wo man bei dem Thema Glauben, Religion und Evolutionstheorie nicht drum herumkommt. 
Widerlegen _"niedere"_ Triebe des Menschen das Göttliche Wesen, oder nicht?
Ich weiß es nicht, ich bin der Meinung wir können es garnicht wissen und genau deswegen hat und sollte es keinen Einfluss auf uns haben.


Oder,was sagst du dazu Lillyan?



EDIt.: Mein ernster Beitrag zu einem Thema,was hier sowieso nicht ansatzweise ernst diskutiert wird.


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe schon, es ist wiedermal nötig ein Bisschen aufzuklären...



TheGui schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst auf die Farce der Konfirmation verzichtet und den Quark abgebrochen... der EINZIGE! grund meiner Mittkonfirmanten jede Woche in den Konfiunterricht zu gehen war nichts anderes als "Die Kohle die man bekommt" Das hatt mich angekotzt!


Find ich gut. Ich hab übrigens einige Teenager gekannt, die kein Geld und keine Geschenke zu ihrer Konfirmation bekamen und sich dennoch konfirmieren (konformieren?) gelassen haben. Genauso hab ich auch Teenies gekannt, die lieber ihre gesamte Verwandtschaft angelogen haben und sich scheinheilig beschenken liessen. Tjo, sollen sie, wenn sie das unbedingt wollen und ich nicht zu ihren Verwandten gehöre. Der Mensch kann sich eigentlich immer entscheiden etwas zu tun oder aber nicht. Ich hätte dabei ein schlechtes Gewissen, aber naja wie gesagt ändern wird das deswegen eh nichts. 



> So stellt sich die Frage... welchen Wert und welche bedeutung hatt die Relligion heute? Und ist es überhaupt wert einen "Krieg" Glaube vs. Wissen zu führen?


Kommt drauf an, wie Du Deine Werte festlegst. Ich selbst sehe in Religion und Wissenschaft keine Konkurrenz, sondern unterschiedliche Thematiken und sehe daher auch keinen Wert darin, einen solchen Krieg zu führen. Leider (und das sieht man vor allem hier) gibt es aber viele Leute die das anders sehen und für sie scheint ein solcher Krieg nötig.



Galdos schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin zwar nach dem Gesetz protestantisch, aber das letze Mal, dass ich in der Kirche war, war mit der Schule vor 5 Jahren oder mehr...ich geh auch nicht zu Ostern, zu Weihnachten oder sonst irgendeinem Feiertag in die Kirche.
> Wer´s machen will, gerne, seine freiwillige Entscheidung, wenn er unbedingt die Religion und Gott haben muss, um einen Sinn im Leben zu finden, und um sich positive wie negative Dinge erklären zu können, bitte. Ich brauche das aber nicht und bin trotzdem ziemlich glücklich mit meinem Leben.
> 
> Aber Religionen, die anderen was aufzwingen, sich versuchen zu stark (!!) in die weltliche Politik einzumischen etc. gehören nicht zu meinem Bild einer Religion, die denen, die an sie glauben, nützt.
> Aber wir bezahlen Kirchensteuer (ist ja fast noch wie im Mittelalter, der Zehnte der Ernte und so, wenn auch der Anteil mittlerweile deutlich geringer ist...),


Kirchensteuer bezahlt man hauptsächlich dafür, damit (je nach Konfession stimmen einige Punkte und andere Punkte nicht):
- Die Kirchen unterhalten werden können. Denn diese brauchen wie jedes Gebäude Reparaturen und Unterhaltung.
- Die Amstinhaber innerhalb der Kirche auch von etwas leben können.
- Projekte wie zB Suppenküche, Kleidung für Arme, oder generell Hilfe in der Not realisiert werden können
Wenn Du keine Kirchensteuer bezahlen willst und da Du scheinbar eh nichts auf Deinen Glauben gibst, tritt doch einfach aus der Kirche aus. Danach musst Du nie mehr Kirchensteuern bezahlen. Formulare gibts idR beim nächstbesten Stadtamt (oder Dorfamt oder was auch immer).



> müssen uns irgendwelche komische, verbohrte und wissenschaftlich eindeutig (!!) wiederlegte Aussagen vom Papst anhören und die ständige Einmischung der Kirche in die Politik hinnehmen.


Und einmal mehr schiesst man lieber erst mal mit dem Schrotflinte als nachzusehn woher das Knarren gekommen ist...
Da Du *Protestant* bist, ist der Papst NICHT Dein geistiger Führer, denn Du bist kein Katholik. Das Protestantentum besagt, dass es keinen stellvertretenden geistlichen Führer auf Erden gibt. Einmal mehr gilt: erst informieren, dann studieren, dann drei mal drüber nachdenken und spätestens dann schreiben, was man schreiben wollte.
Und um noch mal kurz zur Kirchensteuer zurückzukommen: Der Papst sowie der gesamte katholische Orden sieht überhaupt nichts von Deinem Geld, wenn Du als Protestant Kirchensteuern bezahlst. Die gehen nämlich an den Protestantischen Orden.



> Religionsunterricht (ich zähle einfach mal die Schöpfungslehre zu diesem Fach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das find ich nen guten Vorschlag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dalai schrieb:


> Was soll einem Gott bringen? Egal ob es jetzt da oben ein Gott gibt oder alles mit der Evolutionstheorie ging, das verändert nichts an meinem Leben.


Dein Leben verändert es jetzt im Moment vielleicht nicht direkt. Allerdings hat es recht viele Leute verändert, die daraus recht viel Gutes (oder leider auch weniger Gutes) getan haben. Aber auch wenn er Dein Leben nicht verändern sollte, so verändert er ja u.U. Deinen Tod? Aber das ist grundsätzlich eine philosophische Frage.



TheGui schrieb:


> PS: die USA is ja das Land der unbegrenzten Dummheiten, in dem alles und jeder verklagt werden kann... ich hab mal gelesen das sogar Gott verklagt wurde... aber da er nicht vernommen werden kann wurde die Anklage abgelehnt...
> 
> Weis da jemand mehr Details drüber? ^_^


Er hat verloren. Nachzulesen hier



sTereoType schrieb:


> [...]bei dem hintergrund könnte man sich doch dannf ragen, wenns chon schöpfungslehre gelehrt wird, warum dann nicht auch die theorie das unsere welt in wirklichkeit eine scheibe auf dem rücken von vier elefanten ist, die auf einer risenschildkröte stehend durchs all fliegen?


Ich hoffe das war eine Anspielung auf Discworld:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PARAS.ID schrieb:


> _[Profan]_ Soll ich an einen Gott glauben ? Kann ich es überhaupt?
> Jemand,der den stärksten Trieb der Welt , den Sexualtrieb, so verführerisch macht aber gleichzeitig mit dem Fegefeuer bestraft, der kann nur ein Sadist sein. Und da Gott wohl kaum diese Eigenschaft in sich vereinen sollte, kann er wohl schlecht existieren,oder? _[/Profan]_
> Und ja, ich weiß ,dass dies ein sehr oberflächlich abgegriffene Gegenthese ist.
> 
> ...


Bitte zeig mir wo in der Bibel stehen soll, dass Fortpflanzung und/oder Sexualverkehr etwas Schlechtes sein soll. Hier kurz die 10 Gebote, wie man sie in der Regel im deutschsprachigen Christentum weitergibt (von Wikipedia kopiert, wie ich mich schäme...aber ich hab grad keine Bibel zur Hand):
1: Ich bin der Herr, dein Gott. Du sollst keine fremden Götter neben mir haben. Du sollst dir kein Bildnis machen.
2: Du sollst den Namen Gottes nicht missbrauchen.
3: Gedenke, dass du den Sabbat heiligst.
4: Du sollst Vater und Mutter ehren.
5: Du sollst nicht morden.
6: Du sollst nicht ehebrechen. 
7: Du sollst nicht stehlen. 
8: Du sollst kein falsches Zeugnis geben.
9: Du sollst nicht begehren deines Nächsten Frau.
10: Du sollst nicht begehren deines Nächsten Haus.

Oder verkürzt und übersetzt:
Du sollst keine Bildnisse von Gott machen (Statuen, Bilder, etc), seinen Namen nicht missbrauchen (heisst sowohl nicht fluchen, als auch nicht in seinem Namen irgendwas tun wie zB zu töten), Sonntag heiligen, Deinen Vater und Deine Mutter ehren, nicht morden, nicht fremdgehen, nicht stehlen, nicht lügen, und keine fremden Besitztümer begehren.
Wo steht da was von "Du sollst Deine Sexualtriebe unterdrücken"? Korrekt, nirgends.



> Ich hab mich gegen die Relligion entschieden, nicht weil ich ein Problem mit ihr habe.
> Sondern weil mir irgendwann klar wurde "hey von überall wird gesagt es gibt einen GOTT" Was ist eigentlich meine Meinung?
> 
> Die Probaganda inm Elternhaus, der Schule und der Öffendlichkeit ist zu viel!
> ...


Hmm...Hauptsache nicht dem Mainstream folgen oder wie soll man das hier verstehen?

Nachwievor verkennen viele Atheisten wiviel Gutes die christlichen Kirchen, aber auch andere religiöse Orden in der Welt tun. Würde man diese Orden von heute auf morgen abschaffen würde man auch zahlreiche Hilfswerke abschaffen. Ausserdem was denkt Ihr, woher unsere Grundgesetze stammen? Die meisten Länder Europas wurden ja durch Napoleon und die Franzosen geprägt mit einem Grundgedanken: "Jeder Mensch ist vor Gott und dem Gesetz gleich." Ohne diesen Gedanken wäre eine Demokratie gar nie möglich gewesen.

Ich zitiere hier gerne mal noch ein paar Gesetzestexte:
Die Deutsche Bundesverfassung (Präambel):
_*Im Bewußtsein seiner Verantwortung vor Gott und den Menschen,*
von dem Willen beseelt, als gleichberechtigtes Glied in einem vereinten Europa dem Frieden der Welt zu dienen, hat sich das Deutsche Volk kraft seiner verfassungsgebenden Gewalt dieses Grundgesetz gegeben.
Die Deutschen in den Ländern Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Berlin, Brandenburg, Bremen, Hamburg, Hessen, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Niedersachsen, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland-Pfalz, Saarland, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Schleswig-Holstein und Thüringen haben in freier Selbstbestimmung die Einheit und Freiheit Deutschlands vollendet. Damit gilt dieses Grundgesetz für das gesamte Deutsche Volk._

Die Schweizerische Bundesverfassung (Präambel):
_*Im Namen Gottes des Allmächtigen!*
Das Schweizervolk und die Kantone,
in der Verantwortung gegenüber der Schöpfung,
im Bestreben, den Bund zu erneuern, um Freiheit und Demokratie, Unabhängigkeit und Frieden in Solidarität und Offenheit gegenüber der Welt zu stärken,
im Willen, in gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme und Achtung ihre Vielfalt in der Einheit zu leben,
im Bewusstsein der gemeinsamen Errungenschaften und der Verantwortung gegenüber den künftigen Generationen,
gewiss, dass frei nur ist, wer seine Freiheit gebraucht, und dass die Stärke des Volkes sich misst am Wohl der Schwachen,
geben sich folgende Verfassung1[...]_

Jau, der Glaube geht bei uns zurück bis in die tiefsten Grundsätze unserer Verfassung.


----------



## Philister (25. Mai 2009)

dass verkehr im sinne der bibel als etwas schlechtes gesehn wird, ist ein weitverbreiteter irrglaube und begründet sich auf dem verbot, vor der ehe keinen geschlechtsverkehr vollziehen zu dürfen. jeder sollte sich aber, wenn er sowas liest bewusst sein, dass man uralte schriften nicht 1:1 auf heute beziehen kann. entscheidend ist, und nur das ist meines erachtens einer beurteilung wert, der grundgedanke der dahinter steckt, nicht das blosse wort.

man muss sich zum beispiel überlegen, in welchem alter man zur zeit der verfassung dieser schriften geheiratet hat. im vergleich zu heute sind die leute damals noch fast in den kinderschuhen gesteckt. der damalige aufruf also, vor der ehe keinen sex zu haben, könnte man heutzutage vielleicht damit vergleichen, dass man pädophilen neigungen nicht nachkommen sollte ;-)

die 10 gebote stammen im übrigen noch aus dem alten testament, was seine gültigkeit verwirkt hat. 

und: vor gott sind nicht alle gleich. dieses schöne aber nie wirklichkeit gewordene sätzchen ist mit sicherheit nicht "gott" zuzuschreiben ;-)

irgendwie werd ich den eindruck nicht los, dass die mehrheit derer die sich hier für den glauben aussprechen, ihr wissen aus irgendeiner neumodischen kirche erworben hat. lest die bibel, macht euch selbst ein bild und lasst euch nicht mit irgendwelchem scheiss abspeisen, nur weil die kein frommes liedchen trällern sondern rocken wie die grössten abstürze.


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> die 10 gebote stammen im übrigen noch aus dem alten testament, was seine gültigkeit verwirkt hat.


Jaein. Soweit mir bekannt ist gibt es im jüdischen Glauben kein Neues Testament. Insofern gilt bei ihnen lediglich das Alte Testament. Ich gehe jedoch davon aus, dass Du Dich auf die Christen beziehst. Da stimmt es durchaus, dass das alte Testament "veraltet" ist. Jedoch sollte daher nicht komplett verworfen werden, was darin geschrieben steht. Gewisse Teile werden durch das neue Testament überflüssig, wie zB die Tieropfer, die durch das Opfer Jesu nicht mehr nötig sind. Andere Dinge, wie die 10 Gebote haben nachwievor ihren Tatbestand, da sie an die positiven Eigenschaften des Menschen appellieren und ihn dazu bringen sollen, Gutes zu tun, was man im Grossen und Ganzen als einen grossen Schwerpunkt der Bibel anschauen kann.



> und: vor gott sind nicht alle gleich. dieses schöne aber nie wirklichkeit gewordene sätzchen ist mit sicherheit nicht "gott" zuzuschreiben ;-)


Diese Aussage kommt auch nicht von ihm, sondern wie gesagt von uns Menschen. Dennoch ist der Gedanke dahinter nicht verkehrt. Jeder Mensch ist nach seiner Geburt "makellos" von Sünden (zumindest interpretiere ich das so) und hat nachher in seinem Leben die Chance, seinen Weg einzuschlagen wie er möchte. "Alle sind gleich" bedeutet in dem Sinne, dass jeder die Möglichkeit hat, sich Gott zuzuwenden oder von ihm abzukehren und somit jeder die gleich grossen Rechte und Pflichten ihm gegenüber hat.



> irgendwie werd ich den eindruck nicht los, dass die mehrheit derer die sich hier für den glauben aussprechen, ihr wissen aus irgendeiner neumodischen kirche erworben hat. lest die bibel, macht euch selbst ein bild und lasst euch nicht mit irgendwelchem scheiss abspeisen, nur weil die kein frommes liedchen trällern sondern rocken wie die grössten abstürze.


Das Gleiche kann man über die schreiben, die sich gegen den Glauben aussprechen. Übermässig viele Posts hier zeigen ja direkt auf, dass die Person dahinter sich einfach nicht informiert hat und irgendwas nachplappert, das er irgendwo aufgeschnappt hat.
Natürlich ist Glaube und Religion grad im Christentum extreme Auslegungssache, dennoch finde ich es recht herablassend, irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum zu stellen ohne sich vorher darüber Gedanken zu machen und zu informieren und einfach grundsätzlich alles abzulehnen, dass dem eigenen Gedankengut widerspricht. Oft lese ich hier einfach Aussagen, die im Stil von "Ich habe gehört, dass [...] und daher ist Religion schei**e" sind oder manchmal auch "XY hat das gemacht und er ist gläubig, daher ist Religion schlecht." Das erinnert mich immer an "Killerspiele-", Musik-, Paintball- , etc -diskussionen, die fernab jeglicher Information einfach nur auf Hörensagen beruhen. Und sowas nervt mich total. Würden sich die Leute ein Bisschen die Mühe machen zu recherchieren wären die Diskussionen auch wesentlich gehaltvoller.
Am besten finde ich ja dann noch die Aussagen im Stil von "Religion X ist schlecht, also sind alle Religionen schlecht." und die kommen auch übermässig häufig. Dabei hat vermutlich der, ders gesagt hat sich noch nie zB mit nem Buddhisten oder [beliebige Person mit nicht-christlicher Glaubensrichtung hier einsetzen] unterhalten.
Dabei spielt es wie gesagt gar keine Rolle ob ich selbst gläubig bin oder nicht. Ich könnte von mir aus den Mann im Mond anbeten, aber Verleumdungen ohne Hintergrundwissen mag ich einfach grundsätzlich nicht.


----------



## Pymonte (25. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> dass verkehr im sinne der bibel als etwas schlechtes gesehn wird, ist ein weitverbreiteter irrglaube und begründet sich auf dem verbot, vor der ehe keinen geschlechtsverkehr vollziehen zu dürfen. jeder sollte sich aber, wenn er sowas liest bewusst sein, dass man uralte schriften nicht 1:1 auf heute beziehen kann. entscheidend ist, und nur das ist meines erachtens einer beurteilung wert, der grundgedanke der dahinter steckt, nicht das blosse wort.
> 
> man muss sich zum beispiel überlegen, in welchem alter man zur zeit der verfassung dieser schriften geheiratet hat. im vergleich zu heute sind die leute damals noch fast in den kinderschuhen gesteckt. der damalige aufruf also, vor der ehe keinen sex zu haben, könnte man heutzutage vielleicht damit vergleichen, dass man pädophilen neigungen nicht nachkommen sollte ;-)
> 
> ...



Sex im allgemeinen wurde dennoch als Sünde bezeichnet (naja, so gut wie alles ist ja Sünde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dieser Schritt wurde nur gewählt um furchtbarkeits Kults entgegenzu wirken, die vor allem im nordischen Raum und Morgenland üblich waren.
 Weiß allerdings nicht, ob das so in der Bibel festgehalten ist oder ob sich das einfach so über die Jahre etabliert hat.


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Sex im allgemeinen wurde dennoch als Sünde bezeichnet (naja, so gut wie alles ist ja Sünde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mir wäre keine Stelle bekannt. Ich hab das auch eher so vernommen, dass irgendwann mal irgendein Papst verkündet hat, dass... aber ich garantiere da auch nicht für Korrektheit und lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hui jetzt tu ich ja genau was ich laut oben genannter Aussage nicht hätte tun sollen. Naja, wenn ich Zeit hab werd ich danach recherchieren. Jetzt ist aber Feierabend.


----------



## Jonnyyyy (25. Mai 2009)

Ui Das Thema ist ja wohl doch irgendwo für Viele aktuell.

Ich bin überzeugter Christ, aber kein verbohrter "Buchstaben-Gläubiger".  
Wie schon ein paar Antworten vorher, muss man sagen, dass es eben relativ gesehen werden muss in Bezug auf damals und heute.  Nein, der Sinn wird (und darf) sich dabei nicht ändern.   Aber mal am konkreten Beispiel bezogen auf die eigentliche Topic:

In meinen Augen widersprechen sich Schöpfungsbericht und Evolutionstheorie NICHT !!!!

Aber die Bibel ist kein Buch, das fertig vom Himmel fiel. Es wurde von Menschen geschrieben für andere Menschen. (Ob und wieviel diese Schreiber "Eingebungen" von Gott hatten, sei hier nicht Punkt der Diskussion.) 
Und es wurde geschrieben für DIE Menschen in der jeweiligen Zeit. 

Was meint ihr, was so ein alter Hebräer vor 4000 oder 5000 Jahren verstanden hätte, wenn man ihm mit Sauriern, Millionen Jahren der Erdentwicklung und Evolution gekommen wäre.  Richtig, NICHTS !!!  Und somit wurde die ganze Geschichte in ein Gerüst gesetzt, das die Menschen damals verstehen und begreifen konnten.  Nämlich in ein Gerüst von 7 Tagen, da eine Woche noch überschaubar ist. (An anderer Stelle steht in der Bibel auch: Tausend Jahre sind vor Gott wie ein Tag.   Also hier ist generell eben der Zeitbegriff relativ zu nehmen.!!!)

Und wenn wir jetzt soweit sind, dann "entkleiden" wir mal den Schöpfungsbericht UND die Evolutionstheorie der Aussagen über die zeitliche Dauer.  Und was bleibt übrig:  Bei BEIDEN ist es dann ein Bericht über die Entwicklung des LEbens:  Das zuerst Erde und Wasser waren,  dann entwickelte sich IM Wasser Leben und erst danach kam das Leben an Land.  Und der Mensch hat sich auch in beidem als "letztes" hinzugefügt.

Da stellt sich bei mir eher die Frage:  Woher wussten die Menschen damals (ohne unsere so höchstentwickelte Wissenschaft) die Abfolge der Entwicklung ???   Zufall??

 Also, was die zeitlichen Abläufe ausmacht, da hat unsere Wissenschaft Recht (oder mehr Recht, wer weiss, was in der Zukunft noch alles entdeckt und neu definiert werden muss)

Und somit bleibt noch EIN Unterschied übrig:   Der "Evolutions-Theoretiker" sagt:  Es ist alles durch Zufall so entstanden und das jeweils Stärkere hat sich durchgesetzt.     Die Schöpfungsgeschichte sagt:  Es ist alles durch Gott geschaffen!     

Und ich als Christ sehe hier keinen Zufall sondern bezeichne diesen Zufall, diese Kraft als Gott.


----------



## Philister (25. Mai 2009)

@davatar - deine aussagen machen sinn. hab manchmal die tendenz übers ziel hinauszuschiessen - tut mir leid wenn ich beleidigend geworden bin. kann mich in beide seiten sehr gut reinversetzen, hab mich relativ intensiv mit der bibel und den anti-thesen beschäftigt. meistens wend ich mich dann spontan gegen die seite, für die sich ausgesprochen wird bzw die mir vertretener scheint. ist einfach spannender, oder vielleicht liegts auch an meiner profilneurose ;D  zählen tu ich mich jedenfalls weder zur einen, noch zur andern seite.



> Mir wäre keine Stelle bekannt. Ich hab das auch eher so vernommen, dass irgendwann mal irgendein Papst verkündet hat, dass... aber ich garantiere da auch nicht für Korrektheit und lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren


könnte mir vorstellen, dass du dazu keine aussagekräftige bibelstelle finden wirst. in der bibel wird da meistens von hurerei (würde man heute als unzucht verstehen) gesprochen, was ziemlich viel raum für interpretation lässt ;-)

die evolutionstheorie widerspricht nicht zwingend der schöpfungslehre, seh ich auch so.


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> die evolutionstheorie widerspricht nicht zwingend der schöpfungslehre, seh ich auch so.


doch das tun sie denn der schöpfungslehre liegt die unveränderbarkeit der arten zu grunde und das geht ja wohl extrem gegen die evolutionstheorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: und die zeitlichen abläufe in den sieben schöpfungstagen stimmen auch nicht so recht. nur das offensichtliche ist richtig, denn um getier wie fisch reh und vogel zu schaffen muss erstmal ein ort zum leben her. erde und wasser plus himmel. und selbst das stimtm nicht mal ganz denn laut schöpfungsgeschichte war vor allem getier auch schon die pflanze. achja und sterne kamen natürlich erst deutlich nach der erde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (25. Mai 2009)

click for education
Im Prinzip wird hier alles gesagt warum die schöpfungsleher nichts aber auch rein garnichts in der Schule zu suchen hat


> Leider (und das sieht man vor allem hier) gibt es aber viele Leute die das anders sehen und für sie scheint ein solcher Krieg nötig.


Und vergisst dabei zu erwähnen das deine (überspitzt ausgedrückt) diesen Krieg angefangen hat.


> Nachwievor verkennen viele Atheisten wiviel Gutes die christlichen Kirchen, aber auch andere religiöse Orden in der Welt tun


Du meinst nachdem sie ihre totale Vormachtstellung verloren hatten?wie war es denn als die Kirche alles kontrolliert hat?
Achja hexenverbrennungen,Verfolgung von Minderheiten antisemitismus und die Folgen der Kreuzzüge sind bis heute spürbar.



> Ohne diesen Gedanken wäre eine Demokratie gar nie möglich gewesen.


Hm genau weil wir in Deutschland auch eine Demokratie nach Napoleon hatten ._.
Deutschland is eine Demokratie geworden um bessere Chancen bei den Friedensverhandlungen im 1ten Weltkireg zu haben.
Das eigentlich kein Mensch die Demokratie wollte wurde in den Jahren danach deutlich spürbar


----------



## Philister (25. Mai 2009)

@stereo - will mich da gar nicht erst in detailfragen verlieren - für mich steht die schöpfungslehre schlicht nicht in konkurrenz zur evolutionstheorie. ein direkter vergleich ist nur schon durch die qualität der gemachten aussagen kaum möglich, und so müsste man die schöpfungslehre nach heutigem wissen grosszügigst auslegen, was wiederum keine objektive grundlage für eine diskussion ist ;-) ich mein, woher schliesst du beispielsweise, dass die schöpfungslehre für die unveränderbarkeit der arten steht - nur, weil in diesem simplen geschichtchen (das weder vollständigkeit noch nachvollziehbarkeit zum ziel erhebt, ganz im gegensatz zur evolutionstheorie) das wort "vollendet" vorkommt? die grundlage ist viel zu mau, als dass ich die ewig währenden streitigkeiten überhaupt ernst nehmen könnte.



> dass irgendwann mal irgendein Papst verkündet hat, dass...


weil ichs witzig find, was päpste noch so gesagt haben:

- "Der Papst nimmt nicht die Stellung eines blossen Menschen ein, sondern die des wahrhaftigen Gottes" Papst Gregor IX
- "Der Papst nimmt die Stellung des wahrhaftigen Gottes auf dieser Welt ein" Papst Innocenz III
- "Wir haben auf dieser Erde den Platz des allmächtigen inne" Papst Leo XIII


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> @stereo - will mich da gar nicht erst in detailfragen verlieren - für mich steht die schöpfungslehre schlicht nicht in konkurrenz zur evolutionstheorie. ein direkter vergleich ist nur schon durch die qualität der gemachten aussagen kaum möglich, und so müsste man die schöpfungslehre nach heutigem wissen grosszügigst auslegen, was wiederum keine objektive grundlage für eine diskussion ist ;-) ich mein, woher schliesst du beispielsweise, dass die schöpfungslehre für die unveränderbarkeit der arten steht - nur, weil in diesem simplen geschichtchen (das weder vollständigkeit noch nachvollziehbarkeit zum ziel erhebt, ganz im gegensatz zur evolutionstheorie) das wort "vollendet" vorkommt? die grundlage ist viel zu mau, als dass ich die ewig währenden streitigkeiten überhaupt ernst nehmen könnte.


genau das mit der unveränderbarkeit der arten hat man darwin von geistlicher ebene und auch von vielen wissenschaftlern an den kopf geworfen.
hatte man übrigens im bio unterricht. was du vielleicht meinst istd as schöpfungsGESCHICHTE und evolutionstheorie sich nicht ausschließen. schöpfungsLEHRE und evolutionstheorie aber schon.


----------



## Philister (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> genau das mit der unveränderbarkeit der arten hat man darwin von geistlicher ebene und auch von vielen wissenschaftlern an den kopf geworfen.
> hatte man übrigens im bio unterricht. was du vielleicht meinst istd as schöpfungsGESCHICHTE und evolutionstheorie sich nicht ausschließen. schöpfungsLEHRE und evolutionstheorie aber schon.


 dass sich nicht abschliessend sagen lässt, ob die schöpfungsgeschichte überhaupt eine unveränderbarkeit der arten propagiert, wird darwin wohl kaum vor den kopf geworfen bekommen haben. 

und ja, das mein ich wohl. vielleicht ist mir der unterschied nicht ganz klar, aber ohne schöpfungsgeschichte würde es wohl kaum eine schöpfungslehre geben - also werden wohl auch alle behauptungen der lehre nur von der geschichte abstammen. oder täusch ich mich. und warum beziehst du dich dann selbst auf die geschichte in deinem vorangegangen beitrag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> dass sich nicht abschliessend sagen lässt, ob die schöpfungsgeschichte überhaupt eine unveränderbarkeit der arten propagiert, wird darwin wohl kaum vor den kopf geworfen bekommen haben.
> 
> und ja, das mein ich wohl. vielleicht ist mir der unterschied nicht ganz klar, aber ohne schöpfungsgeschichte würde es wohl kaum eine schöpfungslehre geben - also werden wohl auch alle behauptungen der lehre nur von der geschichte abstammen. oder täusch ich mich. und warum beziehst du dich dann selbst auf die geschichte in deinem vorangegangen beitrag?
> 
> ...


mit geschichte mein ich die symbolische meinung, während eine lehre etwas lehren will also die schöpfungsgeschichte als fakt verkaufen möchte.
und die schöpfungsgeschichte sagt durchaus das die arten unveränderbar sind,allerdings eher indirekt indem es sagt das alles neue durch gott erschaffen wurde, das heißt wenn eine art sich verändert hat so das ein elefantart im laufe der jahre ein doppelrüssel entwickelt haben sollte, dann hat er sich nach schöpfungsgeschichte nicht entwickelt, sondern gott schuf die neue art wieder .


----------



## Philister (25. Mai 2009)

grade gesehn, dass das auch schon ne seite vorher erwähnt wurde. der unterschied war mir nicht bewusst - wieder was neues gelernt.

an der doppelrüssel geschichte hab ich dennoch meine zweifel, will zwar weder das eine noch das andre behaupten - aber wirklich klar wird nicht, wie die schöpfung vor sich gegangen sein soll. ob es ein fingerschnippen, oder auch nur ein langer prozess war (der natürlich zu anbeginn der zeit nur in gang kam, weil gott das so wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist dabei der fantasie des lesers überlassen. wie auch immer - ist nicht so, dass ich mir damit mein weltbild erhalten müsste.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Wenn man tot ist wird man zum Geist und fährt auf einem Geistermotorroller durch Wittenberg.


----------



## PARAS.ID (26. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wo steht da was von "Du sollst Deine Sexualtriebe unterdrücken"? Korrekt, nirgends.
> 
> Hmm...Hauptsache nicht dem Mainstream folgen oder wie soll man das hier verstehen?


Ich sehe,du hast den Post von mir nicht verstanden.
Ich hab niemals  gesagt,dass die Bibel oder die Kirche den Sexuellen Umgang verbietet.
Ich hab deutlich gesagt ,dass jed'wede Art des Sexuellen Umgangs in der Christlich-kath. Kirche sehr Stiefmütterlich behandelt.
Dazu gibt es mehrere Indizien. Zum einen wird der Gebrauch des Kondoms immernoch als unredlich angesehen. Man leugnet,dass die AIDS -Probleme durch einen weitgehenden Gebrauch von Kondomen gebessert werden könne. Nein, der Afrikaner und seine Einstellung zum Sex soll' schuld sein und man müsse anfangen den Afrikanern zu lehren, nicht andauernd Sex zu haben.
Siehe auch einen Spiegel-online Artikel: *"Die Benutzung von Kondomen verschlimmert das Aids-Problem"*<-
Einen Auszug: 

_Erstmals hat sich der Papst nun im Zusammenhang mit der Krankheit ausdrücklich zum Gebrauch von Kondomen geäußert - und rät davon ab. Kondome können nach Ansicht von Benedikt XVI. das Aids-Problem nicht lösen. "Ihre Benutzung verschlimmert vielmehr das Problem", sagte das Oberhaupt der römisch-katholischen Kirche am Dienstag an Bord seines Flugzeugs auf dem Weg nach Afrika. Die Lösung liege vielmehr in einem "spirituellen und menschlichen Erwachen" und der "Freundschaft für die Leidenden"._ 

Wie würde ein gewisser, singende Satire-Star sagen?!: "Ich hab die Macht der warmen Worte... "

Hagen Rether meinte auchmal: _" Da predigt mir das Männchen im Panzerglasschrank Gottvertrauen - Dem Mann glaub ich doch alles"_

Aber zum Thema Afrika zurück. (Immernoch 1. Beispiel)
Kennt jmd noch *Gloria von Thurn und Taxis*?<-
Diese _Gräfin_ Ist so erzkonservativ, dass sie sogar meint,dass man,wenn man an Gott glaube, nurnoch Sex haben darf,wenn man dadurch ein Kind haben will.
Auf die oben genannten Probleme in Afrika hieß es ihrerseits: 

_Der Schwarze schnackselt gerne. [...]Die Afrikaner sind mitnichten anders drauf als wir. Dass die mehr schnackseln, hat mit den klimatischen Bedingungen da unten zu tun _ 

Soweit ich weiß, hat sie sich nun Gott-sei-dank auf das Schreiben von flachbrüstiger Literatur beschränkt,nach diesem Faux-Pas bei einem Interview mit der bild am sonntag. (Die empfanden das sicher als ein gefundenes Fressen)




> Hmm...Hauptsache nicht dem Mainstream folgen oder wie soll man das hier verstehen?



Komm mir nicht mit so einem oberflächlichen Mist. Als ob es Mainstream wäre gegen die Kirche zu wettern.
Vielmehr soltlest du dich darauf beschränken meine Argumente zu verstehen und mit mir ordentlich zu diskutieren.
Stelle deine Thesen auf, und hör auf andere Thesen zu untergraben,indem du ihnen mit Spott und Hohn konnterst.

Im Gegensatz zu dir, kann ich meine Meinung mit Weiterführenden Links und Zitaten beweisen, bzw. unterlegen.




EDIt.:


> man muss sich zum beispiel überlegen, in welchem alter man zur zeit der verfassung dieser schriften geheiratet hat. im vergleich zu heute sind die leute damals noch fast in den kinderschuhen gesteckt. der damalige aufruf also, vor der ehe keinen sex zu haben, könnte man heutzutage vielleicht damit vergleichen, dass man pädophilen neigungen nicht nachkommen sollte ;-)



Aber die Bibel, wurde nach dem Glauben der christlichen Kirche, nicht einfach so von einer Volksversammlung geschrieben,sondern von Gott,der ja, so ist die These der Christen, allwissend ist und somit auch unsere heutige Zeit bedacht haben muss.


Ich sag sowas vollkommen Urteilsfrei.


EDIT2.:


> Jeder Mensch ist nach seiner Geburt "makellos" von Sünden



Jeder Mensch wird als Sünder geboren. So ist es geschrieben, bzw. so wird es gesagt.
Wir tragen nach der christl.kath. Lehre die Erb-Sünde von Adam und Eva mit uns, die aus dem Paradies verbannt wurden.

Jeder Säugling ist, schon am Tag seiner Geburt, ein Sünder. 

Siehe auch Wikipedia-Artikel zu Erbsünde



Ich fühl mich in diesem Thread fast schon überengagiert.


----------



## Philister (26. Mai 2009)

dass sich aids in afrika so verbreitet hat liegt allerdings an promiskuitivem verhalten, so abwegig ist das nicht. dass aids zum problem von allen gemacht wird, hat mit nichts anderem als political correctness zu tun. es klingt halt auch sehr unschön, wenn man sagen muss, dass aids vor allem ein problem von schwulen, fixern und schwarzen ist. 

das offizielle aids, wie es von pressure groups definiert wurde, war und ist primär ein mythos, der von einer minderheit auf kosten der mehrheit durchgesetzt wurde. man hat unaids übrigens nachgewiesen, dass die zahl der hiv-erkrankungen weltweit im schnitt ca. 50% zu hoch liegt (das bedeutet im endeffekt 1/4 weniger erkrankungen als vorgegeben), die müssen sie jetzt nach unten korrigieren.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Mai 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es so etwas wie "Gott" nicht gibt und das viele Stellungnahmen der Bibel usw. erfunden / gewünscht sind.
Religion war schon immer ein Hilfmittel für menschen. grade menschen denen es sehr schlecht geht suchen in einer Religion ihre Hilfe.
Siehe Mittelalter: Niemals war die kriche so auf dem Vormarsch wie hier, zu keinjer anderen zeit haben die Menschen dermaßen religiös gelebt.
Warum? Weil beispielsweise in Frankreich 80% der Bevölkerung in starker Armut lebten ( Armut heißt hier, kein geld für was zu essen / trinken /unterkunft UND NICHT "jaja hart4 hift mir schon).
Der großteild er bevölkerung bestand aus Leibeigenen ( moderne Sklavenhaltung ) und auf Grund dieser schlechten Leben Bedinungen haben die Menschen gründe gesucht. kirche und co. hat das gleich mal ausgenutzt und so hat sich die katholische kirche und somit eine der größten religionen der Welt, so stark entwickelt.
Natürlich beruhten die aussagen der Kirche auf keinerlei fakten und waren / sind absolut lächerlich. 
Bsp.: So behauptete die Katholische Kirche doch tatsächlich bis in 20. Jahrhundert die Welt sei eine Scheibe, obwohl dies seit langer Zeit wiederlegt war.
Bsp.: So predigt der Papst noch heute davon, keine kondome zu nutzen und das auf einem kontinent wie Afrika, auf dem Aids und andere Krankheiten stark ausgepägt sind.
Bsp.: So lautet eines der wichtigsten Zitate der Bibel "und Gott schuf die Menschen nach seinem Ebenbild, nach seinem Ebenbild schuf er sie" -> Frage: Warum haben die Menschend ann so viele Fehler? habgier, hass usw.? dies würde bedeuten Gott sei nicht fehlerfrei und somit nicht "allmächtig" was den aussagen der Kirche wiederspricht. <--- solche philosophischen schlussfolgerungen kann man auf hunderte Bibel Zitate beziehen.

könnte hier noch tausende Beispiele nennen, aber ich denke das reicht erstmal^^.

meine Schlussfolgerung: Religionen bringen die Menschheit nicht weiter, im gegenteil Glaubenkriege, "anti-kondom-kampagnen"  oder auch das wie im Islam übliche Beten (was teilweise große Zeiträumein anspruch nimmt) sind ein diereckter Schritt in die vergangenheit.
Religionen werden oftmals von ärmeren (geistlich oder materiell) Bevölkerungsgruppen genutzt um sich ihre Leiden zu erklären. ( "Das ich hier den ganzen tag für den dicken könig arbeiten muss und mir nichtmals ein stück Brotkaufen kann ist schon gut so, schließlich ist es ja Gott gewollt").
Besitzt man allerdings der nötigen Intelligenz kommt man zu dem Schluss das es soetwas wie "gott" nicht geben kann und somit Religionen größtenteils auf keinen Fakten basieren.

anscheind besitzen 10% der umfrage beteiligten diese intelligenz nicht.


oh nein jetz komm ich in die Hölle?


----------



## Davatar (26. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> @davatar - deine aussagen machen sinn. hab manchmal die tendenz übers ziel hinauszuschiessen - tut mir leid wenn ich beleidigend geworden bin. kann mich in beide seiten sehr gut reinversetzen, hab mich relativ intensiv mit der bibel und den anti-thesen beschäftigt. meistens wend ich mich dann spontan gegen die seite, für die sich ausgesprochen wird bzw die mir vertretener scheint. ist einfach spannender, oder vielleicht liegts auch an meiner profilneurose ;D  zählen tu ich mich jedenfalls weder zur einen, noch zur andern seite.
> 
> könnte mir vorstellen, dass du dazu keine aussagekräftige bibelstelle finden wirst. in der bibel wird da meistens von hurerei (würde man heute als unzucht verstehen) gesprochen, was ziemlich viel raum für interpretation lässt ;-)
> 
> die evolutionstheorie widerspricht nicht zwingend der schöpfungslehre, seh ich auch so.


Ich verstehe Deinen Standpunkt, mir gehts da ähnlich. Nur finde ich eher, dass hier relativ viele radikal-negativen Aussagen gegenüber Religionen preisgegeben werden und von Toleranz oftmals keine Spur vorhanden ist. Im Gegensatz dazu lese ich kaum positive Aussagen. Daher habe ich mich halt "auf die andere Seite gestellt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Clamev schrieb:


> > Leider (und das sieht man vor allem hier) gibt es aber viele Leute die das anders sehen und für sie scheint ein solcher Krieg nötig.
> 
> 
> Und vergisst dabei zu erwähnen das deine (überspitzt ausgedrückt) diesen Krieg angefangen hat.


Meinst Du das jetzt generell oder hier in diesem Thread? Und ich frage Dich: spielt das überhaupt eine Rolle, wer einen Krieg beginnt? Sollte nicht in jedem Krieg das oberste Ziel sein, den Krieg beenden zu können?



> > Nachwievor verkennen viele Atheisten wiviel Gutes die christlichen Kirchen, aber auch andere religiöse Orden in der Welt tun
> 
> 
> Du meinst nachdem sie ihre totale Vormachtstellung verloren hatten?wie war es denn als die Kirche alles kontrolliert hat? Achja hexenverbrennungen,Verfolgung von Minderheiten antisemitismus und die Folgen der Kreuzzüge sind bis heute spürbar.


Mein Lieblingsargument: _Vor [Zahl > 100] Jahren hat [beliebige Person/Gemeinschaft/Volk] [beliebige negative Tat] gemacht, daher sind sie heute noch alle zu verachten und von Grund auf böse!_
Sorry das ist doch wirklich kein Argument! Ich verstehe nicht, wie man immer und immer wieder auf Sachen rumreiten kann, die lange vor unserer Lebzeit geschehen sind. Da könnte ich genausogut sagen, alle Italiener seien schlecht, denn Rom hat unzählige Sklaven gehalten, Länder erobert, Leute in Arenen geschickt, etc.
Oder ich könnte sagen die Mongolen seien böse, da Dschingis Khan überall Tod und Zerstörung hinterlassen hat.
Oder die Engländer, weil sie in Indien mit der Bevölkerung gemacht haben, wozu sie grad Lust hatten.
Oder die Spanier, weil sie unzählige Ureinwohner Amerikas ausgerottet haben.
Oder die Franzosen, die Europa revolutionieren wollten und dabei jeder zwangsweise fürs Militär verpflichtet wurde, besonders von den neu eroberten Ländern.
Oder die Amis, weil sie ne Atombombe geworfen haben.
Und die Weltkriege gäbs ja auch noch, aber das wär zu einfach die zu erwähnen. Wobei, dann würde Dir vielleicht klar werden, dass auch Deine Vorfahren nicht alle Blumenkinder waren.

Und was sagt uns das alles? Der Mensch zieht in den Krieg, mordet, plündert, brandschatzt und tut wozu er grad Lust hat. Das hat er schon immer getan und wird er vermutlich auch immer tun. Aber die Frage die man sich stellen sollte ist: kann ich was dafür, dass ein Vorfahre von mir etwas getan hat, das ich selbst nie tun würde und das ich verachte? Die Antwort darauf ist ganz klar: nein!
Daher steht es auch völlig ausser Frage, die katholische Kirche von heute zu verurteilen, weil in der Vergangenheit Kreuzzüge in ihrem Namen durchgeführt worden sind. Es ist gut, wenn man sich der Tatsache bewusst ist, was geschehen ist. Aber darauf rumzureiten bringt überhaupt nichts. Denn wir leben im Heute und im Morgen, nicht aber im "Vor 200 Jahren" (oder wann auch immer).



> Hm genau weil wir in Deutschland auch eine Demokratie nach Napoleon hatten ._.
> Deutschland is eine Demokratie geworden um bessere Chancen bei den Friedensverhandlungen im 1ten Weltkireg zu haben.
> Das eigentlich kein Mensch die Demokratie wollte wurde in den Jahren danach deutlich spürbar


Gut, hier ein paar Infos:
Napoléon Bonaparte lebte von 1769 bis 1821. Er unterwarf die grössten Teile Europas, darunter Deutschland, die Schweiz und Österreich. In sämtlichen Ländern, in denen er eine Vormachtsstellung erreichen konnte prägte er die Gesetze und Werte des jeweiligen Volkes. Informationen über Napoleon findet man wie immer auf Wikipedia und die Beziehung von Napoleon zu Deutschland findet man in diesem Artikel von arte.tv

Der erste Weltkrieg wurde laut Wikipedia von 1914 - 1918 geführt, also rund 100 Jahre später. Insofern kann man sagen: jau, Demokratie wie wir sie heute kennen wurde von Napoleon stark geprägt. Stichworte:
_Liberté, Egalité, Fraternité_
Oder auf Deutsch:
_Freiheit, Gleichheit, Brüderlichkeit_

Das waren die Schlagworte, die Napoleon gebraucht hat.



PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ich sehe,du hast den Post von mir nicht verstanden.
> Ich hab niemals  gesagt,dass die Bibel oder die Kirche den Sexuellen Umgang verbietet.
> Ich hab deutlich gesagt ,dass jed'wede Art des Sexuellen Umgangs in der Christlich-kath. Kirche sehr Stiefmütterlich behandelt.


Hab ich schon ein paar Mal geschrieben. Ich find die Aussagen des Papstes auch nicht gut, da stimm ich Dir voll und ganz zu. Dein Text begann so: _[Profan] Soll ich an einen Gott glauben ? Kann ich es überhaupt?
Jemand,der den stärksten Trieb der Welt , den Sexualtrieb, so verführerisch macht aber gleichzeitig mit dem Fegefeuer bestraft, der kann nur ein Sadist sein. Und da Gott wohl kaum diese Eigenschaft in sich vereinen sollte, kann er wohl schlecht existieren,oder? [/Profan]_ Daraus habe ich abgeleitet, dass Deine Aussage generell den christlichen Glauben betrifft. Da stand überhaupt nichts von katholischer Kirche.



> Komm mir nicht mit so einem oberflächlichen Mist. Als ob es Mainstream wäre gegen die Kirche zu wettern.
> Vielmehr soltlest du dich darauf beschränken meine Argumente zu verstehen und mit mir ordentlich zu diskutieren.
> Stelle deine Thesen auf, und hör auf andere Thesen zu untergraben,indem du ihnen mit Spott und Hohn konnterst.


Ich gebe zu, meine Aussage war abwertend, ich entschuldige mich dafür. Aber das Zitat, das ich da eingeklammert habe kam auch nicht von Dir, sondern von "TheGui" eine Seite weiter vorn. Ich schreibe es hier nochmals für Dich hin:
_Ich hab mich gegen die Relligion entschieden, nicht weil ich ein Problem mit ihr habe.
Sondern weil mir irgendwann klar wurde "hey von überall wird gesagt es gibt einen GOTT" Was ist eigentlich meine Meinung?

Die Probaganda inm Elternhaus, der Schule und der Öffendlichkeit ist zu viel!

Relliunterricht sowie "Biebelzitate usw." in der Öffendlichkeit (Busse z.B.) sollten abgeschafft werden!_
Und tut mir leid, aber DAS klingt für mich ganz genau nach "Hauptsache gegen den Mainstream sein". So ists ja auch geschrieben. "überall wird gesagt es gäbe einen Gott, daher bin ich grundsätzlich dagegen." Sogar das Wort "Propaganda" wird da benutzt. Das kann ich gar nicht anders interpretieren als, dass es eine Rebellion gegen den Mainstream darstellen soll.



> Im Gegensatz zu dir, kann ich meine Meinung mit Weiterführenden Links und Zitaten beweisen, bzw. unterlegen.


Meine Aussagen werden meistens auch mit Links und Zitaten unterlegt. Da kannst Du den Thread gern weiter zurückverfolgen.



> Jeder Mensch wird als Sünder geboren. So ist es geschrieben, bzw. so wird es gesagt.
> Wir tragen nach der christl.kath. Lehre die Erb-Sünde von Adam und Eva mit uns, die aus dem Paradies verbannt wurden.
> 
> Jeder Säugling ist, schon am Tag seiner Geburt, ein Sünder.
> ...


Korrekt, die Erbsünde ist die einzige Sünde, die wir von Geburt auf tragen. Da hats die Menschheit wohl verpfuscht. Aber man hat ja die Möglichkeit, in den Himmel zu kommen. Dafür den "harten" Weg des Lebens zu gehen scheint nur konsequent. Insofern ist die Erbsünde auch keine Sünde in dem Sinne wie die Sünden des alltäglichen Lebens. Die Erbsünde ist etwas (laut Bibel) vor langer Zeit geschehen ist und worauf wir heute keinen Einfluss mehr haben. Jedoch kannst Du Dich heute nachwievor entscheiden, jemanden umzubringen - oder eben nicht. Der Lohn wird dementsprechend kommen, wenn Du stirbst - oder halt nicht - je nachdem wie Du Dich entschieden hast.



2.Teil folgt gleich


----------



## Davatar (26. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Bsp.: So lautet eines der wichtigsten Zitate der Bibel "und Gott schuf die Menschen nach seinem Ebenbild, nach seinem Ebenbild schuf er sie" -> Frage: Warum haben die Menschend ann so viele Fehler? habgier, hass usw.? dies würde bedeuten Gott sei nicht fehlerfrei und somit nicht "allmächtig" was den aussagen der Kirche wiederspricht. <--- solche philosophischen schlussfolgerungen kann man auf hunderte Bibel Zitate beziehen.


Siehe dazu die Links von PARAS.ID zur Erbsünde weiter oben. Kurz: der Mensch lebte im Paradies und es ging ihm gut. Er konnte tun und lassen, was er wollte, nur von einem bestimmten Apfelbaum sollte er nicht kosten. Als er das dennoch tat, empfand er plötzlich neue Gefühle wie Scham, Eifersucht, Habgier, etc. Der Mensch hat sich dazu entschieden, gegen den Willen Gottes zu handeln und sich somit die Konsequenzen eingefangen.



> meine Schlussfolgerung: Religionen bringen die Menschheit nicht weiter, im gegenteil Glaubenkriege, "anti-kondom-kampagnen"  oder auch das wie im Islam übliche Beten (was teilweise große Zeiträumein anspruch nimmt) sind ein diereckter Schritt in die vergangenheit.


Kriege entstehen durch den Menschen, nicht durch den Glauben. Der Glaube ist dabei lediglich ein Vorwand. "Anti-Kondom-Kampagnen" entstehen ebenfalls in Köpfen von Leuten, die grosse Macht haben (wobei sich das durchaus jemand ausdenken könnte, der gar keine Macht hat) und stehen auch nicht in den Lehren der Religionen. Das Beten im eigentlichen Sinn ist keine Bitte, ein persönliches Ziel zu erreichen, um sein Ego zu pushen, wie es in unserer westlichen Vorstellung eingeprägt ist (man siehe zB betende Fussballspieler, da wird mir immer schlecht), sondern besteht aus 2 Teilen:
- Einerseits dankt man Gott für die guten Dinge, denen man täglich widerfährt (man zB siehe Dankesgebet zu Tisch).
- Andererseits kann man Gott durchaus auch beten, etwas positives zu tun. Aber ein Gebet macht nur Sinn, wenn man es auch ehrlich meint und wenn es selbstlos ist. Man setzt sich im Gebet für andere Leute ein, die wirklich Hilfe brauchen.
Das sind die Grundgedanken eines Gebets.

Davon abgesehen gibt es auch die meditativen Gebete des Buddhismus, Hinduismus, etc. Diese sind dazu da, um seinen inneren Geist und somit sich selbst zu stärken, um neue Kraft zu schöpfen.

Es gibt generell auch die Floskel "Man schöpft Kraft aus einem Gebet."

Meine Schlussfolgerung: Religionen bringen die Menschheit weiter, sofern sie als persönliche Lebenseinstellungen genommen werden und das Positive daraus als Lehre verwendet wird (ich meine jetzt nicht Schullehre, sondern Umgang mit anderen Menschen, etc). 




> Religionen werden oftmals von ärmeren (geistlich oder materiell) Bevölkerungsgruppen genutzt um sich ihre Leiden zu erklären. ( "Das ich hier den ganzen tag für den dicken könig arbeiten muss und mir nichtmals ein stück Brotkaufen kann ist schon gut so, schließlich ist es ja Gott gewollt").
> Besitzt man allerdings der nötigen Intelligenz kommt man zu dem Schluss das es soetwas wie "gott" nicht geben kann und somit Religionen größtenteils auf keinen Fakten basieren.
> 
> anscheind besitzen 10% der umfrage beteiligten diese intelligenz nicht.
> ...


Das ist schlichtweg intollerant, provozierend und verstösst ausserdem gegen die Netiquette des Forums hier, hat aber in einer Diskussion nichts zu suchen!




PS: Sorry wegen dem Doppelpost, aber ging irgendwie nicht anders.


----------



## marion9394 (26. Mai 2009)

> Einerseits dankt man Gott für die guten Dinge, denen man täglich widerfährt (man zB siehe Dankesgebet zu Tisch).



das habe ich nie verstanden; wenn ICH arbeiten gehe habe ich das geld für mein essen selber verdient, wenn ich nichtarbeite kann ich höchstens dem staat danken... kanns dann eher verstehen wenn manche beten das sie nicht krank sind oder so... 

ich für meinen teil denke das jesus vielleicht sogar gelebt hat - auch das man den so unfreundlich gekillt hat... nur das er eben ein ganz normaler mensch war der zu dieser zeit einfach ein paar neuer ideen hatte... und somit hat sich um den einfach so eine art mysterium gebildet... wenn ich mir überlege wie viele anhänger zum beispiel ein che guevara hat ? das ist für mich das selbe

ich kann mir die christliche religion nur so erklären das man einfach diesen mann mit den tollen ideen weiterhin ehrt und dessen überzeugungen weiterführt (ob nun teilweise gut oder schlecht)

wenn ich überlege wie schnell sich gerüchte und lügen bilden? angenommen unser freund jesus hat einem mal geholfen, zb. wimper aus dem auge entfernt ^^ nun geht das wie ein lauffeuer "oooh der hat wunderliche kräfte"... wisst ihr wie ich meine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich mich recht erinner war das alte testament ja ein wenig wunderlich, wasserteilen etc, adam und eva... das neue ist ja mehr auf die menschen bezogen - mit metaphern... finde das schon eher "glaubwürdig"

mal sollte vieles nur wohl nicht 1 zu 1 übernehmen und anwenden -.-


----------



## PARAS.ID (26. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Aber das Zitat, das ich da eingeklammert habe kam auch nicht von Dir, sondern von "TheGui" eine Seite weiter vorn.



Achso,das hab ich dann wohl doch überlesen zur Fortgeschrittenen Zeit.

Wenn ich das Zitat so les',da muss ich dir fast schon recht geben. Es ist wirklich In geworden sich grundlos gegen Religion zu stellen, oder durch flache Argumente.
Würd' ich jedesmal einen Euro bekommen,wenn ich jmd. mit "Odin statt Jesus" in diversen Studi/Schüler/Mein-vz's seh, ich würd' dem letzten Gewinner von Stefan Raab gut konkurenz machen.


Aber das ginge nun zuweit.


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2009)

grundlos gegen religion? also ich kenne genug gründe ... 

will gar nicht wissen wieviel menschen getötet wurden und werden, weil sie an den falschen gott glauben.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Mai 2009)

> Siehe dazu die Links von PARAS.ID zur Erbsünde weiter oben. Kurz: der Mensch lebte im Paradies und es ging ihm gut. Er konnte tun und lassen, was er wollte, nur von einem bestimmten Apfelbaum sollte er nicht kosten. Als er das dennoch tat, empfand er plötzlich neue Gefühle wie Scham, Eifersucht, Habgier, etc. Der Mensch hat sich dazu entschieden, gegen den Willen Gottes zu handeln und sich somit die Konsequenzen eingefangen.


Kann mit dieser kindlichen Verbildlichung nicht wirklich viel anfangen. Warum sollte Gott uns denn einen "Apfelbaum" ins paradis stellen und uns bestrafen wenn wir ihn "nutzen" würden?
Das wäre doch dann eine Art "spiel" für ihn. "Na wann essen sie denn endlich den Apfel hihi" - oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Und wenn gott uns nach seinem Ebenbild geschaffen hat-> "na wann ess *ICH* denn endlich den Apfel hihi?"...somit wäre gott wieder nicht fehler frei und somit kein "Gott", daraus folgt es gibt keinen Gott.
Allein wenn ich diese ganzen Zitate schon lese kann ich mir vorstellen wie der Priester oder we rauch immer sich ins Fäustchen gelacht hat, als er sie geschrieben hat.




> Kriege entstehen durch den Menschen, nicht durch den Glauben. Der Glaube ist dabei lediglich ein Vorwand.


Und wodurch entsteht dann der "Glaube"? ---genau richtig! in den Köpfen der Menschen und wenn Gott so allmächtig ist, warum hat er den Menschen dann die fähigkeit gegeben den Glauben an Ihn (den "Allmächtig") zu missbrauchen und damit abertausende von Menschen abzuschlachten? ---> und nu sag mir nicht "damit wir daraus lernen"...haben die menschen nach zig Glaubenskriegen nicht.

"Glaubenskriege sind Kriege bei denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren imaginären Freund hat."


> - Einerseits dankt man Gott für die guten Dinge, denen man täglich widerfährt (man zB siehe Dankesgebet zu Tisch).


Warum soll ich einem Gott dafür danken dass ich auf einer dem Untergang geweihten Welt lebe, hier arbeiten muss und dann (ja wie großzügig) ein wenig zu essen bekomme? Das hab ich mir doch selbst erarbeitet??!?!!


> - Andererseits kann man Gott durchaus auch beten, etwas positives zu tun. Aber ein Gebet macht nur Sinn, wenn man es auch ehrlich meint und wenn es selbstlos ist. Man setzt sich im Gebet für andere Leute ein, die wirklich Hilfe brauchen.


Ich denke ich setze mich lieber "wirklich" dafür ein anderen zu helfen anstatt ein bissl daher zubeten. ich denke es macht mehr Sinn einem armen Menschen materiell zu helfen als ihm zu sagen "ich hab gestern abend für dich gebetet alles wird gut".




> Davon abgesehen gibt es auch die meditativen Gebete des Buddhismus, Hinduismus, etc. Diese sind dazu da, um seinen inneren Geist und somit sich selbst zu stärken, um neue Kraft zu schöpfen.


stimmt.

Bleib ruhig in deinem glauben an Gott, du kommst sicherlich ins Paradis und kannst mich in der Hölle auslachen.
Wobei die Hölle hrhr, bestimmt lustig da mit dem teufel und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

edit:


> ich für meinen teil denke das jesus vielleicht sogar gelebt hat - auch das man den so unfreundlich gekillt hat... nur das er eben ein ganz normaler mensch war der zu dieser zeit einfach ein paar neuer ideen hatte... und somit hat sich um den einfach so eine art mysterium gebildet... wenn ich mir überlege wie viele anhänger zum beispiel ein che guevara hat ? das ist für mich das selbe


/sign wobei man hinzufügen muss das die Menschen damals unwissender waren als heute und sich deswegen viele Sachen nicht erklären konnten. Vllt. war Jesus ein Hochstapler der sich mit taschenzauberei oder nutzung damals unbekannter physikalischer gesetze einen Namen gemacht hat.
Früher dachte mann die erde wäre eine Scheibe, die Blitze der Zorn gottes. Heute lacht man darüber.
Heute glauben einige Menschen Gott hat den menschen geschaffen. In der Zukunft wird darüber gelacht werden.


----------



## PARAS.ID (26. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> grundlos gegen religion? also ich kenne genug gründe ...
> 
> will gar nicht wissen wieviel menschen getötet wurden und werden, weil sie an den falschen gott glauben.



Es gibt genügend andere Gründe,warum Menschen schon geötet wurden und immernoch werden.

In der heutigen Zeit ist der kleinste Teil an Morden wegen Religion und wenn,dann nur,weil Religion falsch verstanden wird.
Moslems,die sich mit  Kofferbomben in die Luft sprengen folgen nicht ihrem Glauben, sondern den Hetz-Schreien eines einzelnen, oder einer Gruppierung. (Alkaida)

Soll' man die Religion Millionen friedliebender Moslems verbieten, nur weil wenige diese so radikal falsch verstehen?
Oft genug wird berichtet, wie in Moscheen Deutschlands ganz klar geprädigt wird, welchem Irrglauben diese Radikalen unterliegen und dass man sich von soetwas distanziere.


Die christ.-kath. (auch wahrsch. evangelische) leugnet die Kreuzzüge nicht. Sie hat sich dafür schon oft zur Rechenschaft ziehen lassen und man sollte aufhören immer auf diesem einem Thema herumzuhacken. niemand verlangt,dass unsere Generation noch für die Fehler von 33-45 büßen muss und sich auf ewig anhören muss,dass Deutsche ja Völkermörder seien.



> Bleib ruhig in deinem glauben an Gott, du kommst sicherlich ins Paradis und kannst mich in der Hölle auslachen.
> Wobei die Hölle hrhr, bestimmt lustig da mit dem teufel und so tongue.gif


Ich distanzier mich auch von solchen Anteilen der Community, die meinen, immernoch nicht aus ihrer Vorpubertären-Rebellionsphase entkommen zu sein.


----------



## Davatar (26. Mai 2009)

[Fehlpost]


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend andere Gründe,warum Menschen schon geötet wurden und immernoch werden.
> 
> In der heutigen Zeit ist der kleinste Teil an Morden wegen Religion und wenn,dann nur,weil Religion falsch verstanden wird.
> Moslems,die sich mit  Kofferbomben in die Luft sprengen folgen nicht ihrem Glauben, sondern den Hetz-Schreien eines einzelnen, oder einer Gruppierung. (Alkaida)
> ...


Ich will niemanden verbieten seine Religion auszuüben, dennoch gibt es für mich keine Fakten die mir beweisen das soetwas wie Gott existiert. Im Gegenteil -> siehe oben.
Unsere Meinung zu dem Thema werden wir noch kund tun dürfen oder?


----------



## PARAS.ID (26. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich will niemanden verbieten seine Religion auszuüben, dennoch gibt es für mich keine Fakten die mir beweisen das soetwas wie Gott existiert. Im Gegenteil -> siehe oben.
> Unsere Meinung zu dem Thema werden wir noch kund tun dürfen oder?



Nein ,das ist ja das gute (!), du musst nicht daran glauben. Das ist dein gutes Recht!
Ich glaub weder zu 100% an das eine,noch das andere!

Was mir hier gegen den strich geht ist,dass man den Respekt vor beiden Theorien verliert.  Meistens geht es aber nur in eine Richtung. Man glaubt klar an die Evolutionstheorie und kan ndiese Meinung nur stichhaltig "beweisen" bzw. diskutieren, indem er die christ.-kath. Schöpfungslehre einfach verhöhnt.

Ich kann mir auch schwer vorstellen ,dass es einen gott eifnach so gibt. Einfach so etwas da ist, was dann aus nichts etwas hervorbringt. Andererseits kann ich mir auch vorstellen,dass der Menschliche verstand viel zu primitiv sein könnte, um die ganze Wahrheit zu erkennen. Es gibt doch so viele Filme, Dokumentationen und Theorien ,die zeigen, wie falsch wir mit unserem Denken liegen können.
Mal ganz profan wieder: Men in Black. Wer sagt uns nicht,dass unser Universum nicht in wahrheit so groß wie eine Murmel ist und wir in einen Murmelbehälter passen ,der von grünen Aliens rumgetragen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz noch zu einer Dokumentation die ich gesehen hab. So werfen Theologen ein ,dass selbst Statistiker zu geben müssen,dass das Leben auf der Erde in seiner Entstehung ein so großer Zufall war,wie er hät eigentlich garnicht vorkommen sollen!
So wurden dutzende Beispiele gegeben,wie das Leben auf der Erde hätte leicht nicht(!!) entstehen können: Die Erdneigung hät nur etwas anders sein müssen, sie hät wenige Tausend kilometer näher oder weiter an der Sonne sein müssen und schon wärs viel zu warm oder viel zu kalt gewesen.
Die Gravitation der Erde ist perfekt für unser Leben. Wär sie etwas höher oder etwas niedriger wäre Leben,so wie wir es kennen, auch nicht entstanden. (Aber eventuell anderes?!)
Dann noch das Erdmagnetfeld und die Geschwindigkeit,wie die Erde rotiert usw. etc. p.p.


Ich wiederhol mich gern: Ich bin der Meinung wir können es wahrscheinlich nicht mal wissen,ob es nun einen gott gibt oder nicht, wie wir entstanden sind oder nicht. Prinzipiel sollte und hat es sowieso keine Auswirkungen auf unser Dasein.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Mai 2009)

> Mal ganz profan wieder: Men in Black. Wer sagt uns nicht,dass unser Universum nicht in wahrheit so groß wie eine Murmel ist und wir in einen Murmelbehälter passen ,der von grünen Aliens rumgetragen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Daran würd ich eher glauben als an Gott, btw: coole Vorstellung^^. Aber an sowas wie Gott oder ähnliches werd ich nicht glauebn da es dem Menschen durchweg negatives gebracht hat und so dermaßen viele Aussagen der Bibel sich selbst wiedersprechen. So eine Alienmurmelbox hingegen nicht.


----------



## PARAS.ID (26. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Daran würd ich eher glauben als an Gott, btw: coole Vorstellung^^. Aber an sowas wie Gott oder ähnliches werd ich nicht glauebn da es dem Menschen durchweg negatives gebracht hat und so dermaßen viele Aussagen der Bibel sich selbst wiedersprechen. So eine Alienmurmelbox hingegen nicht.



Mutter Teresa?


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Mutter Teresa?


 denke es wird zu keinem "postivien" ende führen wenn wir hier beispiele gegen einander aufrechnen^^. Natürlich gibt es die ein oder andere Nadel im Heuhaufen, die dann doch nicht ganz so beschissen ist wie der rest. Ps: Ja ich bin mir emienr drastischen ausdrucksweis bewusst, doch Blümchensprache ist bei einem Thema wie religion nicht angebracht.


----------



## Davatar (26. Mai 2009)

So Beitrag editiert. Hab da zu schnell geklickt, man möge mir verzeihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



marion9394 schrieb:


> das habe ich nie verstanden; wenn ICH arbeiten gehe habe ich das geld für mein essen selber verdient, wenn ich nichtarbeite kann ich höchstens dem staat danken... kanns dann eher verstehen wenn manche beten das sie nicht krank sind oder so...


Das war auch nur ein Beispiel, um Dankbarkeit zu verdeutlichen. Das Prinzip ist simpel: bete nicht nur, wenns jemandem schlecht geht, sondern bedanke Dich auch ab und zu mal. Das ist ja bei den Menschen auch so. Wenn man immer nur bittet ohne sich auch mal zu bedanken ist das nicht grad toll...



> ich für meinen teil denke das jesus vielleicht sogar gelebt hat - auch das man den so unfreundlich gekillt hat... nur das er eben ein ganz normaler mensch war der zu dieser zeit einfach ein paar neuer ideen hatte... und somit hat sich um den einfach so eine art mysterium gebildet... wenn ich mir überlege wie viele anhänger zum beispiel ein che guevara hat ? das ist für mich das selbe
> 
> ich kann mir die christliche religion nur so erklären das man einfach diesen mann mit den tollen ideen weiterhin ehrt und dessen überzeugungen weiterführt (ob nun teilweise gut oder schlecht)


Die christliche Religion begrenzt sich aber nicht auf Jesus alleine, bei weitem nicht. Jeder Teil ist einer Person gewidmet, daher kommen auch die Namen. Und im alten Testament hats Jesus ja auch noch nicht gegeben.


[QUOTE post='1753417' date='26.05.2009, 13:28']Kann mit dieser kindlichen Verbildlichung nicht wirklich viel anfangen. Warum sollte Gott uns denn einen "Apfelbaum" ins paradis stellen und uns bestrafen wenn wir ihn "nutzen" würden?
Das wäre doch dann eine Art "spiel" für ihn. "Na wann essen sie denn endlich den Apfel hihi" - oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Und wenn gott uns nach seinem Ebenbild geschaffen hat-> "na wann ess *ICH* denn endlich den Apfel hihi?"...somit wäre gott wieder nicht fehler frei und somit kein "Gott", daraus folgt es gibt keinen Gott.
Allein wenn ich diese ganzen Zitate schon lese kann ich mir vorstellen wie der Priester oder we rauch immer sich ins Fäustchen gelacht hat, als er sie geschrieben hat.[/QUOTE]Vielleicht hat Gott den Apfelbaum ins Paradies gestellt um unseren Glauben zu testen und um zu schauen, wie weit der Mensch geht. Vielleicht sind wir sowieso nur soetwas wie Ameisen für ein kleines Kind, das allmächtig ist und eines Tages tritt es auf uns drauf. Das kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, ich versuche auch nur zu interpretieren. Ausserdem ist mein Anliegen, die positiven Aspekte der Religionen aufzuzeigen und Hörensagen-Falschaussagen soweit ich kann zu widerlegen. Mein Wissen ist halt auch begrenzt und genauso wie Du nicht weisst, ob das alles jemals passiert ist, weiss ich das auch nicht. Aber dennoch erkenne ich den roten Faden der Bibel und die Grundsätze, die dahinter stehen. Ich habe übrigens nie behauptet, ich glaube an einen christlichen Gott, genauso wenig wie ich behauptet habe, dass ich es nicht tue. Es spielt meiner Meinung nach auch nur begrenzt oder vielleicht sogar gar keine Rolle. Dennoch bin ich bereit mich in die Lage eines Gläubigen zu versetzen, um herauszufinden warum er tut, was er tut und handelt, wie er handelt. Das ist auch, was ich interessant finde: sich in die Lage eines anderen Menschen zu versetzen und ihn verstehen versuchen.



> Und wodurch entsteht dann der "Glaube"? ---genau richtig! in den Köpfen der Menschen und wenn Gott so allmächtig ist, warum hat er den Menschen dann die fähigkeit gegeben den Glauben an Ihn (den "Allmächtig") zu missbrauchen und damit abertausende von Menschen abzuschlachten? ---> und nu sag mir nicht "damit wir daraus lernen"...haben die menschen nach zig Glaubenskriegen nicht.


Die Fähigkeit, die Gott dem Menschen gegeben hat war, einen freien Willen zu besitzen. Nach meiner Auffassung der Bibel besitzen das Tiere nicht. Sie folgen nur ihren Instinkten und tun, was sie schon immer getan haben. Der Mensch steht dadurch eine Stufe über dem Tier und kann grundsätzlich tun, was er will. Dazu gehört halt auch Schlechtes. Aber bloss weil ich einen anderen Menschen umbringen kann, muss ich das doch nicht unbedingt tun oder? Denn genauso wie wir die Fähigkeit haben, uns zu entscheiden, haben wir gleichzeitig auch ein Gewissen. Wir spüren Reue, wenn wir etwas Schlechtes tun. Wir entschuldigen uns, wenn wir einen Fehler machen und uns dessen bewusst sind. Uns stehen alle Möglichkeiten offen und das ist doch ein Geschenk, für das es sich zu leben lohnt, finde ich.
Dazu passt auch grad noch:


> Warum soll ich einem Gott dafür danken dass ich auf einer dem Untergang geweihten Welt lebe, hier arbeiten muss und dann (ja wie großzügig) ein wenig zu essen bekomme? Das hab ich mir doch selbst erarbeitet??!?!!


 Ich kann ihm dafür danken, dass ich überhaupt dazu in der Lage bin, auf dieser Welt zu leben. Er hätte uns ja auch gar nicht erst erschaffen müssen. Ich persönlich finde es super, auf dieser Welt zu leben und ich liebe es, einen freien Willen zu besitzen und ja, dafür bin ich dankbar.



> Ich denke ich setze mich lieber "wirklich" dafür ein anderen zu helfen anstatt ein bissl daher zubeten. ich denke es macht mehr Sinn einem armen Menschen materiell zu helfen als ihm zu sagen "ich hab gestern abend für dich gebetet alles wird gut".


Beten und helfen schliesst sich ja nicht gegenseitig aus, man kann es ergänzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> "Glaubenskriege sind Kriege bei denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren imaginären Freund hat."


Kann man sehen, wie man will. Schlussendlich werden Glaubenskriege oft von einzelnen Menschen irgendwo an der Spitze angeführt und eingeleitet. Spielt es somit also eine Rolle ob es nun ein König, ein Präsident oder ein geistiger Führer ist, der einen Krieg einläutet? Eigentlich nicht, denn Krieg bleibt Krieg und die Hintergründe sind immer die selben:
- Macht, Ressourcen oder schlicht und einfach: "Deine Nase passt mir nicht!"



> Bleib ruhig in deinem glauben an Gott, du kommst sicherlich ins Paradis und kannst mich in der Hölle auslachen.


Warum sollte ich? Würde ich in den Himmel kommen, würde ich Dich eher bedauern und mit Dir Mitleid haben, wenn Du in die Hölle geraten würdest. Auslachen bringt weder Dich noch mich weiter. Und Spässe auf Kosten anderer sind die niedersten Spässe, bei denen man idR am wenigsten lange zu lachen hat.


----------



## Doomsta (26. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und Spässe auf Kosten anderer sind die niedersten Spässe, bei denen man idR am wenigsten lange zu lachen hat.


Über Spässe auf Kosten der Kirche könnte ich den ganzen Tag lachen. Und daran das man glaubt in den "himmel" zu kommen den nächsten Tag.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2009)

na dann bist du ja ein richtiger Spassvogel...
was mich bei der Umfrage überrascht ist, dass 18 Leute an die Schöpfungslehre glauben,also wohl tief christlich sind,aber fast doppelt so viele (32) die Religion als sehr wichtig oder wichtig einstufen...zeigt eigentlich das einige wissenschaftlich an die Sache rangehen,aber den christlichen Grundwerten nicht abgeneigt gegenüber stehen.find ich net schlecht...


----------



## Cørradø (26. Mai 2009)

Das ganze hier tendiert schwer in Richtung offtopic!

Teilweise gibt es allerdings erfreuliche Postings zu lesen, die von Menschen verfasst wurden, an denen 300 Jahre Aufklärung und 500 Jahre Reformation nicht spurlos vorübergegangen sind, die ihre Schulzeit vielleicht genutzt haben sich tatsächlich zu bilden bzw. zur eigenmotivierten Fragestellung und Recherche haben hinreissen lassen. *Chapeau!*



Davatar schrieb:


> Mein Wissen ist halt auch begrenzt und genauso wie Du nicht weisst, ob das alles jemals passiert ist, weiss ich das auch nicht. Aber dennoch erkenne ich den roten Faden der Bibel und die Grundsätze, die dahinter stehen. Ich habe übrigens nie behauptet, ich glaube an einen christlichen Gott, genauso wenig wie ich behauptet habe, dass ich es nicht tue. Es spielt meiner Meinung nach auch nur begrenzt oder vielleicht sogar gar keine Rolle. Dennoch bin ich bereit mich in die Lage eines Gläubigen zu versetzen, um herauszufinden warum er tut, was er tut und handelt, wie er handelt. Das ist auch, was ich interessant finde: sich in die Lage eines anderen Menschen zu versetzen und ihn verstehen versuchen.



Und ganz viele andere! ...und ich hab sie alle gelesen *muah*
Manche zeigen sogar Einsicht und überdenken den eigenen Standpunkt nochmal! Klasse.

Wer an Gott, als rauschebärtigen "Mann"/Mensch irgendwo im Himmel (,wo manche immernoch hinwollen *confused*) glaubt, dem kann ich hier und jetzt nicht helfen. Der ist nicht über Grundschul-Theologie hinausgekommen. So frech das jetzt klingt. Hat aber bestimmt Stärken auf anderen Gebieten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mancheiner lebt vielleicht seinen Freudschen Odypus-Komplex aus, oder irgendwelche sonstigen Defizite aus indem er gegen die allmächtige "böse" Kirche (wahlweise: Obrigkeit) wettert... "jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen".

Eingestehen sollte sich jedoch jeder, der ernst genommen werden möchte (deshalb meine Wahl "Davatar" zu zitieren), dass er Empathie zeigen muss und die Meinung des anderen zumindest als solche anerkennt und respektiert und nicht seine eigene (meist zusammengeschusterte) als universalgültig hinstellt. Obs die katholische Kirche (flame on) ist oder der "militante" Atheist - egal.

Gottesglaube und/oder Religion sind komplexe und weitreichende Themen, die nur allzugern von Stammtischparolen niedergewalzt werden. Dazu sollten wir nen neuen Fred eröffnen. Das ist viel weitreichender als Schöpfungslehre und Evolutionstheorie und lässt sich nur individuell und philosophisch beantworten.

<< Philosophie ist wie sie Suche nach einer nicht existenten schwarzen Katze in einem dunklen Raum.
Religion ist wie die Suche nach einer nicht existenten schwarzen Katze in einem dunklen Raum und jemand schreit: "Ich hab sie gefunden!" >>


----------



## marion9394 (26. Mai 2009)

> Das ganze hier tendiert schwer in Richtung offtopic!



naja das ist ja auch der off-topic bereich vom forum


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Mai 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Wer an Gott, als rauschebärtigen "Mann"/Mensch irgendwo im Himmel (,wo manche immernoch hinwollen *confused*) glaubt, dem kann ich hier und jetzt nicht helfen. Der ist nicht über Grundschul-Theologie hinausgekommen. So frech das jetzt klingt. Hat aber bestimmt Stärken auf anderen Gebieten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie amüsierend. Ein Hobbypsychologe, der mit indirekten Pussyflames anfängt und dann zum Inzest übergeht. Heute zu heiß gebadet? Haste gestern zufällig vom Odypus-Komplex gehört, bei Wikipedia nachgeschlagen und gedacht "Woah, perfekter Stoff für nen intelligent-klingenden Flame!!!"?
So viel Scheisse habe ich ja lange nichtmehr gelesen.
Aber was solls ... egal in welchem Thread. Sobald er mehr als 10 Posts hat, findet sich sofort einer, auf den das Zitat in meiner Signatur passt.

Fremdschämen ist lustig ...


----------



## Night falls (26. Mai 2009)

> Wie amüsierend. Ein Hobbypsychologe, der mit indirekten Pussyflames anfängt und dann zum Inzest übergeht. Heute zu heiß gebadet? Haste gestern zufällig vom Odypus-Komplex gehört, bei Wikipedia nachgeschlagen und gedacht "Woah, perfekter Stoff für nen intelligent-klingenden Flame!!!"?
> So viel Scheisse habe ich ja lange nichtmehr gelesen.
> Aber was solls ... egal in welchem Thread. Sobald er mehr als 10 Posts hat, findet sich sofort einer, auf den das Zitat in meiner Signatur passt.
> 
> Fremdschämen ist lustig ...



Ho! Ho!

Cørradø - 1
ToNk-PiLs - 0 (Ich mochte vor allem die Stelle, wo er die falsche Schreibweise für Ödipus Komplex übernommen hat :>)

Cørradøs Post in seiner Gesamtheit ist durchaus qualitativ hochwertig.
Wobei Empathie meiner Meinung nach in Internetdiskussionen völlig fehl am Platze ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (26. Mai 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Teilweise gibt es allerdings erfreuliche Postings zu lesen, die von Menschen verfasst wurden, an denen 300 Jahre Aufklärung und 500 Jahre Reformation nicht spurlos vorübergegangen sind, die ihre Schulzeit vielleicht genutzt haben sich tatsächlich zu bilden bzw. zur eigenmotivierten Fragestellung und Recherche haben hinreissen lassen. *Chapeau!*



*Danke*


----------



## Clamev (26. Mai 2009)

> Meinst Du das jetzt generell oder hier in diesem Thread? Und ich frage Dich: spielt das überhaupt eine Rolle, wer einen Krieg beginnt? Sollte nicht in jedem Krieg das oberste Ziel sein, den Krieg beenden zu können?


Generell.Und ja es spielt eine Rolle wer angefangen hat.
Ein Mörder wird auch verurteilt weil er den "Krieg" gegen die Geselschaft begonnen hat.
Zu deinem Lieblingsargument:
JA könntest du!


> Und die Weltkriege gäbs ja auch noch, aber das wär zu einfach die zu erwähnen. Wobei, dann würde Dir vielleicht klar werden, dass auch Deine Vorfahren nicht alle Blumenkinder waren.


ist warscheinlich eine anspielung auf die NS Zeit tja dumm für dich das ich jüdische wurzeln hab.
Trotzdem ist mir sehr wohl bewusst das meine Vorfahren keine Blumenkinder waren das hat aber nichts mit meinem argument zu tun.
Den im gegensatz zur deutschen Gesellschaft (z haben sich die werte Moralische ansichten etc weiterentwickelt.
Und die katholische Kirche?
hmm damals du bist ein Sünder und du brennst in der Hölle
heute achja du bist ein Sünder un brennst in der Hölle

Ach und noch ein Punkt den mir bisher keiner beantworten konnte zumindest nicht befriedigend vielleicht du davatar
Welchen Zweck erfüllt Religion in deinen Augen?
denn du hat warscheinlich auch erkannt das Religion gefährlich sein kann (fundamentalismus)
Also wenn man gegen die abschaffung diskutiert braucht man was,was diese Gefahr in irgendeiner weise gegengewichtet.
Wenn ich etwas raten müsste was jetzt komt wäre in etwa soetwas.Weil es den Menschen sicherheit/gutes Gefühl gibt.
Dazu muss ich sagen das man das Argument auch bei Heroin anbringen könnte.


----------



## mastergamer (26. Mai 2009)

Herbert Grönemeyer hat uns erschaffen.


----------



## Doomsta (26. Mai 2009)

> Also wenn man gegen die abschaffung diskutiert braucht man was,was diese Gefahr in irgendeiner weise gegengewichtet.


Hat er nicht, statt dessen machen die selbsternannten Pfarrer hier im thread ein auf pseudoklug und fühlen sich dadruch "allmächtig".
Das musste jetz endlich mal gesagt werden.
/flame on "mr. ich komm in den Himmel"


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Mai 2009)

Clamev schrieb:


> Also wenn man gegen die abschaffung diskutiert braucht man was,was diese Gefahr in irgendeiner weise gegengewichtet.



Whoa, hier wird um die Abschaffung von Religion diskutiert?

Hey, ne kleine Bitte. Wenn ihr schon mal dabei seid, könnt ihr um die Abschaffung von roten Haaren diskutieren. Danke!


----------



## Philister (27. Mai 2009)

eines was man bei dem ganzen geschwafel über religion nicht ganz ausser acht lassen sollte: religion ist eines der wenigen dinge, das länderübergreifend verbindet und identität schafft - grade heute eine nicht zu unterschätzende macht. wenn religion an bedeutung verliert, kann das als ein anzeichen für bevorstehenden kontroll- und macht verlust ganzer ländergruppen gedeutet werden. wer sowas spannend findet, sollte sich mal clash of civilizations von samuel p. huntington antun, oder aber den artikel der dem buch vorausgegangen ist (selber name, erschienen in foreign affairs). durchaus seine zeit wert. dem geneigten betrachter mag sich dabei der gedanke aufdrängen, dass sich breit machender atheismus ein anzeichen der dekadenz und des abstiegs ist. nicht weil der gedanke 'schlecht' wäre, sondern weil er alles andere als verbindend und identitätsstiftend ist.


----------



## Topperharly (27. Mai 2009)

Agnostizismus fehlt in der auswahl.


----------



## Cørradø (27. Mai 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> Agnostizismus fehlt in der auswahl.


Als Agnostiker kann man afaik sowohl Gläubiger/religiös als auch Atheist sein. Denke in der Nuance fängt das an interessant zu werden. Die Schöpfungslehre schließt sich für dich (sofern du Agnostiker bist) aus, ne?

Einen ganz neuen Aspekt bringt Philister ein. Besonders vor dem Hintergrund der Umfrage (50% Atheisten, 55% ist der Glaube nicht wichtig und 58% sind nicht religiös; 60% begrüßen sogar den Bedeutungsverlust von Religion). Hab bis jetzt nur den empfohlenen Artikel im Web mal angelesen... Weiss noch nicht, wo ich das einordnen soll. 

Kommt mit der "Mode" des Atheismus die Dekadenz?

Mir persönlich ist ein gebildeter & toleranter, aufgeklärter Atheist lieber als ein unreflektierter Gläubiger.  
Kann mir aber immo eine Gesellschaft ohne (christliche) Werte nicht so ganz vorstellen. Bzw. stell mir das vom Umgangston und Niveau her eher so wie hier im Forum vor *duckundweg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philister (27. Mai 2009)

meines wissens ist der klare unterschied zwischen einem atheisten und einem agnostiker, dass atheisten die möglichkeit der existenz einer gottheit oder übergeordneten macht vollkommen ausschliessen, und der agnostiker sagt, dass man es nicht wissen kann und vermutlich auch nie wissen wird.

atheismus könnte man vielleicht als eine dekadente geisteshaltung bezeichnen. ekadent, weil das ein gedankengut ist, das nur in zeiten des überflusses grösseren anspruch findet. es bietet weder lebenshilfe noch sonst irgendeinen praktischen nutzen. der gedanke kann einen in einer misslichen lebenslage höchstens fertig machen, weil man daraus schlussfolgern muss, dass man nur selbst die verantwortung für sein leben trägt und die schuld nirgends abschieben oder hoffnung ohne grund schöpfen kann.

der begriff ist auch total schwammig, ist schwer über dekadenz zu sprechen und das selbe zu meinen.

klar, es ist immer angenehmer mit aufgeklärten und offenen menschen zu sprechen als mit verbohrten und engstirnigen. nur kommt bei mir einfach nicht selten der eindruck auf, dass der reiz am atheismus lediglich der pseudo-intellektuelle anschein ausmacht.

ich würde meinen allerwertesten drauf verwetten, dass die überwiegende mehrheit aller selbsterklärten atheisten auf dem sterbebett ein stossgebet ausspricht. Man kann sich fragen, wieviel so eine weltanschauung überhaupt wert ist, die wenns ums ganze geht, wie ein kartenhaus in sich zusammenfällt.

Ich weiss nur, dass ich mein leben nicht so erbärmlich beenden möchte - und deswegen werde ich mir auch weiterhin jede menge zeit lassen, mich mit solchen gedanken zu beschäftigen. Ich für meinen teil habe die, oder meine 'wahrheit' jedenfalls noch nicht gefunden. wenn ich mir momentan nen stempel aufdrücken müsste, dann würd ich mich wohl auch am ehesten als agnostiker einordnen.


----------



## marion9394 (27. Mai 2009)

interessanter beitrag philister,

aber wie schaut es dann zb mit Glück / Pech oder Zufall aus? Dürfte ein Atheist dann "Glück" haben? Glück und Pech sind ja auch sachen die man nicht "messen" kann... Oder ist das Dann Schicksal oder Zufall?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> interessanter beitrag philister,
> 
> aber wie schaut es dann zb mit Glück / Pech oder Zufall aus? Dürfte ein Atheist dann "Glück" haben? Glück und Pech sind ja auch sachen die man nicht "messen" kann... Oder ist das Dann Schicksal oder Zufall?



Glück ist, wenn die Dinge zu eigenen Gunsten verlaufen. Ganz einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (27. Mai 2009)

...und wenn ein Religiöser "Glück" hat - ist es dann immer noch "Glück"? ... oder war es dann jemand anders? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (27. Mai 2009)

Die Kirche hat die Evolutuionstheorie anerkannt , dennoch sagt die Kirsche das hinter allem dem ein Göttlicher Plan steckt , warum sollte dies nicht so sein?. Finde das es schon ein sehr sehr großer Zufall ist das sowas wie wir und die Erde so wie sie heute ist entstehen konnte ... , ich glaube eher daran das wir eventuell von Außerirdischen Lebewesen erschafffen wurde oder zumindest die Erde soweit das dort sich die Bakterien und Einzeller entwickeln konnte.  Es könnte aber auch sein das wir als eine Art " Projekt" auf dieser Erde ausgesetzt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag sich vlt. dumm anhören aber alles was der Mensch sich vorzustellen vermag kann auch wirklich existieren.


----------



## Doomsta (27. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Die Kirche hat die Evolutuionstheorie anerkannt


/facepalm

der papst hat eventuell die evolutionstheorie notgedrungen (um sich nicht GANZ lächerlich zumachen) "anerkannt"...
dennoch erkennen längst nicht alle Mitglieder der Kirche die Evolutionstheorie an.


----------



## Doomsta (27. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> eines was man bei dem ganzen geschwafel über religion nicht ganz ausser acht lassen sollte: religion ist eines der wenigen dinge, das länderübergreifend verbindet und identität schafft - grade heute eine nicht zu unterschätzende macht.



was in den meisten Fällen der Geschichte KEIN positiver Fakt war.


----------



## Philister (27. Mai 2009)

@marion - ich denke, ein atheist kann eigentlich fast nicht anders, als an den zufall zu glauben. sonst würde er nach erklärungen suchen, die seinem weltbild entsprechend gar nicht vorhanden sein können.

persönlich glaube ich an zufälle, aber auch an eine gewisse beinflussbarkeit durch die eigene haltung. soll heissen; wenn man dem glück keine chance gibt, wird es auch nicht dazu kommen.

@doomsta - es geht nicht darum, ob das positiv oder negativ war. es geht nur um die verteidigung der eigenen stellung in der weltgeschichte. 

oder willst du damit etwa behaupten, ohne religion wäre es gar nie zu krieg gekommen? das wäre das irrationale leugnen der offensichtlichen tatsache, dass es auf der welt nun mal gewaltbereite menschen gibt und dass absolut nichts etwas daran ändern wird, dass diese menschen zu gewalt greifen werden um ihren mitmenschen ihren willen aufzuzwingen, spätestens in dem moment, in d em keine gegengewalt droht. religion ist in dem zusammenhang immer nur mittel zum zweck gewesen.

so zerlegt man übrigens das, was verlogenerweise oft als pazifismus dargestellt wird. pazifismus bedeutet, sich selbst und allen anderen menschen die folgen von gewaltbereiten personen zuzumuten. das bedeutet, sehenden auges daneben zu stehen und zuzusehen, wie andere menschen ermordet, gefoltert, vergewaltigt und ihrer freiheit beraubt werden.

ich hätte übrigens auch einfach kultur, statt religion schreiben können. aber das hätte weniger anklang gefunden ^^


----------



## marion9394 (27. Mai 2009)

> @marion - ich denke, ein atheist kann eigentlich fast nicht anders, als an den zufall zu glauben. sonst würde er nach erklärungen suchen, die seinem weltbild entsprechend gar nicht vorhanden sein können.



hm, ich würde mich selber wohl als "atheist" betiteln, (obwohl - habe gestern kirchensteuer zurück gekriegt- da ist die kirche heute mal mein freund)

einige beispiele aus meinem leben:

- habe ab 15 - 18 fast jedes wochenende durch einen unbewohnten dunklen wald nach hause getrampt, mitten in der nacht, allein - wurde nie vergewaltigt, getötet oder bin nie mit einem fremden irgendwo gegengefahren
- obwohl ich oft ausgerissen bin und das ein oder andere mal auf der straße gepennt habe is mir nie was passiert.
- obwohl ich das ein oder andere mal sternhagel voll und mit black out war - bin ich noch gesund und munter und nie neben irgendwelchen ekels aufgewacht.
- bin trotz 3 verweisen und einer morddrohung nie von der schule geflogen
- habe um einen minipunkt meinen realschulabschluss geschafft...
- habe nun trotz meinen grottigen noten einen richtig tollen job der mir spaß macht
- wohne nun dort wo ich immer wohnen wollte...

mein leben ist schon so ein bisschen ein sonnenschein-account^^
ist das nun zufall, glück oder habe ich einen guten schutzengel, oder ist es meine bestimmtung?


ICH weiß es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philister (27. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ist das nun zufall, glück oder habe ich einen guten schutzengel, oder ist es meine bestimmtung?


ich würde noch nicht so weit gehen, das abschliessend als glück zu bezeichnen. man weiss nie, wofür eine erfahrung eines tages mal gut sein wird. vielleicht ist es pech, dass du am nächsten morgen nie neben einem ekel aufgewacht bist. vielleicht hättest du dann die konsequenz draus gezogen, dich in zukunft nicht mehr so derbst abzufüllen und hättest somit einen tödlichen unfall in deiner zukunft vermieden ;-)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ...und wenn ein Religiöser "Glück" hat - ist es dann immer noch "Glück"? ... oder war es dann jemand anders?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann ist es immernoch der von mir beschriebene Zustand. Der Religiöse denkt bloß, es sei etwas übernatürliches.


----------



## Clamev (27. Mai 2009)

> @marion - ich denke, ein atheist kann eigentlich fast nicht anders, als an den zufall zu glauben. sonst würde er nach erklärungen suchen, die seinem weltbild entsprechend gar nicht vorhanden sein können.


Zufall?!!
hm ich weis nicht ob das unter die Definition Zufall fällt.
Nur mal als Beispiel nimm einen Würfel und würfel damit 200mal
wie gros ist die warscheinlichkeit das du die gewürfelten Zahlen genau in der reihenfolge gewürfelt hast?
ziemlich gering.was es ein Zufall?^^
Nein es passiert einfach.genauso wie leute im Leute im Lotto gewinnen.
Ich würde das nicht Zufall nennen sondern eben wie die dinge gelaufen sind


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> @marion - ich denke, ein atheist kann eigentlich fast nicht anders, als an den zufall zu glauben. sonst würde er nach erklärungen suchen, die seinem weltbild entsprechend gar nicht vorhanden sein können.
> 
> persönlich glaube ich an zufälle, aber auch an eine gewisse beinflussbarkeit durch die eigene haltung. soll heissen; wenn man dem glück keine chance gibt, wird es auch nicht dazu kommen.



Wenn man mich fragen würde, ob ich an Zufall glaube, würde ich mit einem klaren:
"Ahhhh. Ähhh. Hmmmmm. Jein."
antworten.
Zuerst mal müsste ja geklärt werden, was man unter "Zufall" überhaupt versteht.
Einerseits kann man darunter Ereingisse verstehen, die wir selbst nicht vorhersagen können. Resultierend aus unseren eingeschränkten Mess- und Beobachtungsmöglichkeiten. Am Beispiel eines gefundenen Geldscheins könnte der Finder ja eigentlich durchaus sagen "Was für ein Zufall!" . Einer Person, die auf der anderen Strassenseite zusieht, wie jemand diesen Geldschein verloren hat und danach den späteren Vermögensinhaber die Strasse entlanglaufen sieht, dem wird es weniger zufällig erscheinen. Das Gegenteil im Sinne des Threads wäre, dass eine höhere Intelligenz den Geldschein stibizt hat, damit ihn eine bstimmte Person findet. Das schließe ich jetzt mal erhobenen Hauptes aus.

Dann gibt es aber auch noch den, ich nenne ihn mal "echten" Zufall. Und der ist einfach nur beschissen, zumindest für mich. Denn irgendwie glaube ich daran, dass die Welt festen Gesetzen unterliegt und man eigentlich alles berechnen könnte, solange man den Anfangszustand komplett kennt. Dass es also im Prinzip keinen "echten" Zufall gibt. 
Blöderweise glaube ich an die Schlussfolgerung daraus noch viel weniger. Nämlich dass der Verlauf der Welt seit dem Urknall feststeht. Also muss es fast Zufall geben. Aber was ist dieser Zufall? Wenn man ihn nicht bestimmen kann, woher kommt er? Gibt es eine Ursache?

Keine Ahnung.

Abschließend:
Wenn man Gott sucht, müsste man meiner Meinung nach an zwei Orten suchen: Dem Urknall (oder ganz allgemein Singularitäten) oder dem Zufall.


----------



## sTereoType (27. Mai 2009)

in der theorie gibt es in physik und mathe keinen zufall, da theoretisch jedes ereignis berechenbar ist, aber thorrak hats schon ganz gut gesagt: man hat nie alle notwendigen daten (die auch ins unendliche gehen könnten).
ich würd an der stelle übrigens gern mal die frage in den raum stellen: Warum eigentlich nur DER gott betrachtet wird? wer sagt mir das nicht die wikinger oder die griechen/römer mit ihren götterpluralismus recht hatten? mir persönlich sagt die der wikinger noch eher zu weil deren götter(auch die der römer/griechen aber bei wikingern mehr in eine andere richtung) nicht unbedingt am wohl der menschen interessiert waren, geschweige denn verlangten sie reinheit für den "himmel". Für Walhall musste man wenigsten noch wirklich was  leisten


----------



## Cørradø (28. Mai 2009)

Es bleibt interessant!



Thorrak schrieb:


> Abschließend:
> Wenn man Gott sucht, müsste man meiner Meinung nach an zwei Orten suchen: Dem Urknall (oder ganz allgemein Singularitäten) oder dem Zufall.


Ungeachtet der Definition von Zufall erstmal:
Du schließt einen "Gott" nicht automatisch aus. Sehr fein...
Wenn du beim Urknall nach "Gott" suchst, dann gibst du dem "Intelligent Design" ne Chance? (= nicht unbedingt der am naheliegendste Gott hat da seine Finger im Spiel, vielleicht auch eine andere "überirdische Macht", Marsmännchen oder gigantische Murmelspieler, aber am naheliegendsten is natürlich schon unser Gott (frei nach ID))
Alternativ der Zufall... der könnte ja - so auch die profane Reduzierung der Evolutionstheorie - ebenfalls "Ver-ur-sacher" des Ur-knalls sein. 

Gibt es Zufall? Damit bin ich zurück bei deiner Definition von Zufall. (super Steilvorlage übrigens)
Ich hab dazu irgendwann mal ein Beispiel gelesen:
Mein Fahrradschloss hat 10.000 Kombinationmöglichkeiten. Jede davon ist gleich unwahrscheinlich, weil beim willkürlichen Drehen der Rädchen jede einzelne dieser 10.000 Kombinationen mit gleicher Unwahrscheinlichkeit eintritt. 
Die Kombination 1958 ist es, die das Schloss jedoch öffnet. Dreh ich jetzt unermüdlich an den Rädchen, oder "knack" die Kombination beim ersten Versuch, ist das dann Zufall? Widerleg mir mal anschaulich, dass es nicht die "Bestimmung" des "großen Geheimnissvollen Konstrukteurs" des Schlosses war, des Designers, dass ich es öffne. Rückwirkend ist es leicht darüber zu reden, ich hätt auch ewig weiterdrehen können. Der Zufall widerlegt bei diesem Beispiel auch nicht die Kontruktion, die Absicht, den Master Plan, vielleicht den Verlauf der Welt, wie er seit dem Urknall feststeht. Die Kombination hat vorher "jemand" festgelegt. Denke da setzt die Schöpfungslehre ihren Hebel an. 
Nehmen wir das Objekt weg und würfeln! Natürlich ist es noch extrem unwahrscheinlicher, dass ich bei 200 Würfelwürfen genau die Reihenfolge von Clamev wieder würfeln werde. Aber ist es ausgeschlossen? Ich glaube da kommt dann unser begrenzter Verstand zum Zuge. Wenn die 200er Würfelfolge von Clamev das Leben darstellt und überall im Universum gewürfelt wird... 

Ist es so verwerflich und primitiv gewesen, dort wo man vor Rätseln oder bis dato Unbegreiflichem steht einen "Gott" als Platzhalter einzufügen? 

@marion9394: Wie beantwortest du dir deine Frage selbst? Vielleicht haste ja nen Schutzengel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könntest du es widerlegen, wenn jemand behauptet, dass du soviel "Glück" hattest, weil deine Mutter (Oma, Vater, Onkel, Tochter, Heimbetreuer... egal!) jeden Abend für dein Wohlergehen gebetet hat?

Ich glaube, es ist eine größere intellektuelle Leistung ein vernünftiger Atheist zu sein, der ein lebensbejahendes Lebenskonzept anbietet! Da reicht es nicht alles anzufechten und -zweifeln oder irgendwelche Nietzsche-Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang zu reissen ("Gott ist tot!" - lol). Es ist deutlich einfacher ein "Gläubiger" zu sein und ein "gottgefälliges Leben" zu führen. Vielleicht ist gerade diese Einfachheit, die einschläfert und nur mitmachen anstatt hinterfragen lässt... schwer zu sagen. Jedenfalls bietet Religion ein praktikables Konzeopt an, welches das Zusammenleben regelt, wie Philister so schön bemerkte Kultur und Identität stiftet und den Menschen Hoffnung und Halt (Trost - denkt an Sterbefälle in der Familie) bietet.
Was daran so schlimm sein soll weiss ich seit ich es in anderen Kulturen gesehen habe nicht mehr! Für den tokyoter Investmentbroker ist es selbstverständlich nach der Arbeit in Schlips und Anzug in seinen Tempel zu gehen, sein "Münz-werf-Glocke-läut-und-Klatsch"-Ritual zu praktizieren und dann erst nach Hause zu gehen. Why not?

Religion (die Frage tauchte weiter oben auf) ist ab einer schon geringen Anzahl an Gesellschaftsmitgliedern etwas obligatorisches! Deshalb taucht sie losgelöst von Zeitalter und Erdteil überall auf! 

Und da bringt jetzt sTereoType wieder nen ganz anderen Aspekt mit.
Monotheismus und warum ist ein weiteres Feld... und wer recht hat? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gerade bei der Frage wer "in den Himmel" kommt ist eines der Kernthemen, wieso es Religionen überhaupt gibt. Menschen sind (meist) zu eitel einsehen zu wollen, dass es nach dem Tod Schluss ist, die Stimme im eigenen Kopf für immer schweigt (ich meine die eigenen Gedanken, nicht den imaginären Pyronamen). Das Thema Tod ist für die meisten (zurecht!) nicht aktuell. Aber hat uns Menschen schon immer bewegt.
Ich würde gar nicht danach fragen, welches Modell das "realistischste" ist - obs jetzt Odins Tafel oder JHWHs Himmel (woher dieses Bild?) ist.
Glaube viel wichtiger sind die Sanktionierungen, die ein menschliches Miteinander regeln soll(t)en, die Moralvorstellungen (durchaus kontrovers), der spirituelle Leitgedanke und die kulturell Leistung/Identitätsstiftung, die - auf keinen Fall unkritisch! - zugute gehalten werden sollten.
Den Widerspruch Religion & Wissenschaft halt ich für überholt, da es sich dabei um zwei gesonderte Bereiche des Lebens handelt. 

Wer das ganze gesellschaftsverträglich als atheistishes Konzept anbieten kann: immer her damit!


----------



## Caveman1979 (28. Mai 2009)

Ob Evo-oder schöpfung fakt ist eines,für beides braucht man Glauben!



Und ich glaube jetzt ich mache erstmal Mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mahlzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2009)

Das Problem am "Zufall" ist die Definition.
Treffen sich Tante Ema und Oma Bärbel zufällig in der Stadt, so erzählte es Tante Ema, aber war es Zufall? Nein, eigentlich war es klar, sie mussten sich treffen denn Tante Ema ging zum Blumenladen und musste damit an dem Café vorbei in dem Oma Bärbel saß. Die wegen kreuzten sich, aber nicht zufällig sondern lediglich weil beide Personen unabhängig voneinander ihrem Alltag nachgingen. "Zufälle" sind immer erklärbar, problematisch wirds nur dann wenn man nicht alle daten von dem entsprechendem geschehen hat..

Mal aufgewühlt.. der Zufall ist etwas was geschieht und auf ein bestimmtes Ereignis hinlenkt, was ohne den Zufall anders verlaufen wäre. 
Man hat also sogesehen eine Ausgangssituation die durch den Zufall mehrere mögliche Folgesituationen hervorrufen kann, diese sind aber alle erklärbar solange man alle Umstände kennt. Der Zufall den wir aber in unserer Umgangssprache benutzen ist lediglich eine Beschreibung für ein nicht erklärbares Geschehnis; ["nicht erklärbar" für uns, in diesem Moment].


----------



## marion9394 (28. Mai 2009)

> @marion9394: Wie beantwortest du dir deine Frage selbst? Vielleicht haste ja nen Schutzengel rolleyes.gif Könntest du es widerlegen, wenn jemand behauptet, dass du soviel "Glück" hattest, weil deine Mutter (Oma, Vater, Onkel, Tochter, Heimbetreuer... egal!) jeden Abend für dein Wohlergehen gebetet hat?



Meine Oma hat tatsächlich immer für mich gebetet, Ihr ganzes Leben lang... sie hätte es lieber für sich selber machen sollen... Ich kanns dir nicht beantworten, mir ist vor ein paar jahren mal etwas wirklich seltsames passiert... inzwischen kann ich mir es zwar erklären (oder viel mehr andere leute) aber es hat mir damals ziemlich die füße weggezogen - und ich hatte wirklich panik

wir hatten in der 8ten klasse oder so im reli-unterricht okkultismus drangenommen... gläserücken, pendeln das volle programm... und da mich damals die schwarze seite noch ein bisschen mehr angezogen hat, wollte ich mit einer freundin einfach mal gläserrücken ausprobieren... gesagt getan, brett gebastelt glas besorgt und los gings - nach einer weile hatte sich das glas wirklich bewegt, aber nicht das es jemand angeschoben hätte oder so - es gleitete wirklich fix über das brett! es kammen antworten auf fragen die keiner wissen konnte, es kamen wirklich teilweise bizzare antworten - von einer verbrannten leiche... und dann *schupps* ist das glas umgefallen - seit dem hatte ich richtig panik! (es heißt das man den geist unter seinem glas hat - und der soll natürlich nicht raus...)

heute weiß ich zwar das es wohl impulse der finger waren die da unterbewusst arbeiten... aber mir ist es bis heute ein rätsel was da alles hochkam und wie fix dieses glas da rüberrutschte, nur gestützt von zwei dünnen zeigefingern ...

genauso habe ich bis jetzt jedes mal irgendwie "gespürt" wenn einer meiner tiere gestorben ist... 

ich glaube nicht das es irgendwie eine gottheit ist oder so, es ist wohl einfach das gehirn das noch nicht so erforscht ist ...

edit:
hier mal ein bild aus einer sendung: das soll eine geisererscheinung gewesen sein... kann feuer so etwas bilden?
ist es bearbeitet? ich fands recht interessant (über die qualität der sendung lässt sich natürlich streiten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (28. Mai 2009)

lustig ist nur: Unser Gehinr assoziiert immer Gesichter und Formen in alles Mögliche. Daher sieht man auch in Wolken Bilder und selbst in Maschinenbauteilen Gesichter, nicht umsonst sind alle Front und Rückseiten der Autos rudimentär an ein Gesicht angelehnt. Das hat natürlich auch was mit Design und Aerodynamik etc pp zu tun, aber ein anderer Faktor ist eben auch der Kundenfang. Sieht der Kunde in seinem Auto ein "freundliches Gesicht" dann wird er es eher kaufen, als wenn er nix damit assoziiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ähnlich ist das auch bei deiner Wolke. Ein 2D Bild verfälscht außerdem noch viel mehr, da die Räumlichkeit fehlt.


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Glaube viel wichtiger sind die Sanktionierungen, die ein menschliches Miteinander regeln soll(t)en, die Moralvorstellungen (durchaus kontrovers), der spirituelle Leitgedanke und die kulturell Leistung/Identitätsstiftung, die - auf keinen Fall unkritisch! - zugute gehalten werden sollten.
> Den Widerspruch Religion & Wissenschaft halt ich für überholt, da es sich dabei um zwei gesonderte Bereiche des Lebens handelt.
> 
> Wer das ganze gesellschaftsverträglich als atheistishes Konzept anbieten kann: immer her damit!


Wie wär es mit einer Verfassung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 anders als mit der Hölle zu drohen , kriegt der mensch gleich die Konsequenzen seines handelns zu gesicht. Gefängnis etc.
Und ich finde nicht das Religion immer kulturelle Identität unterstützt. Gerade bei der christlichen religion wär ich bei sowas vorsichtig, weil sie mit ihrer missionierung viel mehr kulturelle Identitäten verdrängt/vernichtet hat, als das sie jetzt spendet. 
Du hast Recht das Wissenschaft und Religion gut nebeneinander existieren können und viele wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse eine höhere macht nicht unbedingt ausschließen. einen seriösen wissenschaftler wirst du auch nie wirlich sagen hören das es gott nicht gibt, einzig nur das das was man gott bis jetzt angedichtet hat doch nicht so ist. andersrum erlebt man aber viel häufiger das Religionen die wissenschaft verteufelt.


----------



## Yadiz (28. Mai 2009)

Ich habe irgendwo in diesem Thread schon einmal meinen Senf zum Thema geschrieben.
Vor kurzem sah ich dieses Bild zum ersten mal. Und um noch einmal meiner Meinung Ausdruck zu verleihen post ich dies mal hier =)
Denke das passt ganz gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> In einem Heftartikel habe ich gelesen, dass nur 60 % der Schweizer (in Deutschland ist der Prozentsatz etwas höher) an die Evolutionstheorie* glauben. Ich konnte das nicht fassen, da wir im Jahre 2009 leben. In einem Forum habe ich eine Umfrage erstellt (wo ja eher jüngere Menschen unterwegs sind) und auch dort lag das Resultat nur bei ca. 78 % für die Evolutionstheorie.
> Da in diesem Forum viele User verkehren und das Unterforum so schön passend "Gott & die Welt" heisst, erstelle ich auch hier nochmals eine Umfrage. Die Umfrage sollte anfang etwas kürzer geraten. Da sich aber ganz interessante Fragen ergeben, poste ich mehrere Fragen (das Resultat ist auch für euch interessant).
> 
> Evolutionstheorie: Menschen stammen von den Affen ab.
> Schöpfungslehre: Gott hat uns erschaffen (Adam und Eva).


Hm...
Also es ist beides eine Theorie, die eine ist älter und durch Glauben und Relegion entstanden, die andere ist aus der Naturwissenschaft und Ihrer Betrachtung entstanden.

Ich für meinen Teil glaube eher in Richtung Evolutionstheorie,
Dieses Wissen, war den Menschen früher in dem Maße nicht zugänglich.

Vor allen ist auch immer eine Frage des Zeitgeistes, der war damals noch anders als heute.
Die Welt, Natur das Leben und auch wir Menschen haben uns entwickelt und sind in der Evolution vorangeschritten.

Für mich heißt das nicht zwangsläufig, das die Evolutionstheorie richtig ist.
Ich gehe davon aus, aber der Beweis dafür ist nicht vollständig erbracht, obwohl viele Indizien dafür sprechen.

Ich habe auch noch eine philosophische Idee, die mit der Evolution im Zusammenhang steht, doch die behalte ich vorerst bei mir. ^^


----------



## vollmi (18. August 2009)

Ich gehöre wohl eher zu den Agnostikern. Ich glaube das man die Existenz eines Gottes schlichtweg nicht beweisen kann. Und ebenfalls fehlt eine Definition von "GOTT" ein mächtiger Ausserirdischer könnte uns genauso als Gott vorkommen obwohl es viele gleichmächtige seiner Art geben würde.

Drum gehe ich lieber nicht das Risiko ein einem Gott zu huldigen und womöglich den Zorn des wahren Gottes auf mich zu ziehen. Auf das mich Crom nicht zerschmettern möge.

mfG René


----------



## Havamal (23. August 2009)

Atheist und Agnostiker im Sinne das die Argumente diverser Religionen über Gott nicht ausreichen um ein derartiges Wesen zu beweisen. 
Ich finde aber die Betitelung ist mehr als sinnlos, da wir ja auch keinen Namen für Nicht Rasisten haben oder Leute die nicht Briefmarken sammeln!

Sind Menschen die ihr Leben nach dem richten was bewiesen werden kann und nicht Dinge glauben für die es unzureichende Beweise gibt wirklich Atheisten oder Agnostiker? Der Begriff ist inhaltlich leer, man ist ja auch kein Einhorn Agnostiker und der Begriff kommt auch nicht mit einem Satz von Regeln und Moral Geboten daher sobald man nicht mehr an Dinge glaubt die faktisch nicht haltbar sind! 

Was viele religiöse Leute vergessen ist, dass diese auch Atheisten sind im Bezug auf alle anderen Religion die existieren und je existiert haben!

 Sogenannter Atheismus oder Agnostizismus, bezieht sich ja nicht nur auf Religion und Gott sondern auf alle Aussagen über die Welt die  ungenügend Beweise für ihre jeweilige Behauptung haben!  Astrologie z.B, bin ich deshalb ein A astrologe?

Wenn man mit  Gläubigen argumentiert, versuchen die sich meistens heraus zu wieseln, indem sie für einen Deistischen Schöpfer, oder Ursprung argumentieren und dann daraus  den Schluss ziehen wollen, dass dieses Wesen/Energie was auch immer der Gott ist, den ihre jeweillige Religion propagiert!

Ersten kann man einen Schöpfer weder beweisen noch wiederlegen und selbts wenn man es beweisen könnte, hätte man noch alle Arbeit der Welt vor sich, um zu beweisen das es Yahwe,Allah,Zeus,Thor, etc ist!

Ich glaube nicht an einem Gott in dem Sinne das mir bisher keine Beweise untergekommen sind die dafür sprechen, alle Beweise die wir haben sprechen für natürliche Vorgänge, wie Evolution,Urknall(wobei wir hier keine Aussagen machen können was bevor dem Zeitraum den wir Planck Zeit nennen geschah), etc, alle diese Theorien wiedersprechen ganz klar religiösen Schöpfungsmythen, und anderen Aberglauben, was mir zumindest deren Wahrheitsgehalt mehr als unwahrscheinlich erscheinen lässt! 

Fazit:
Das Atheistische/Agnostische/Skeptische/Whatever Argument ist nicht es gibt keinen Gott, sonder viel mehr, es gibt keine Beweise dafür und erst recht keine Beweise dafür, dass dieses Wesen Bücher schreibt!


----------



## nuriina (23. August 2009)

Ich glaube nicht an einen Gott, aber die Evolutions-Theorie krankt an den fehlenden Zwischenstücken. Es gibt tausende von Lebewesen die man ausgräbt, aber man findet keine oder kaum verschiedenen Entwicklungsstufen. Ich denke die Evolutionstheorie wird eines Tages auch wiederlegt werden und durch eine jetzt absurd klingende neue Theorie abgelöst werden.


----------



## Havamal (23. August 2009)

Die Evolutionslehre wird ja nicht nur durch Fossilien unterstützt, sondern auch dirch Genetik,Biochemie,Molekular Biologie etc. Dank Darwin's Theorie und ihrer Vorhersage, dass alles Leben miteinander verwand ist, lange bevor wir es durch Genetik beweisen konnten, konnten wir derartige Erfolge in der Medizin und andere gebiete erzielen!

Das es keine sogenannten Zwischenstufen gibt ist auch nicht wahr! Es gibt diese nur sind diese sehr selten äusserlich als solche zu erkennen, da sich viele der Veränderungen von einer zu nächsten Art im inneren abspielen. 

Es ist ein Argument der Kreationisten wie solche Zwischenformen ihrer Meinung nach ausszusehen haben, das ist aber ein Strohmann Argument das keine wissenschaftliche Haltbarkeit hat, da Kreationismus oder Intelligent Design selbst nicht wissenschaftlich sind!


Wenn du aber ein Übergangs Fossil von einer zur nächsten Art sehn willst
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiktaalik
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velociraptor


----------

